# Whirtlestaffs Wizards Academy-Recruiting Now Complete, 7:06am 05/07/08



## Leif (Dec 10, 2007)

I am interested in recruiting x=?? players for a game involving, predominantly, wizards.  The setting will be very, very similar to the setting of a game I am DMing with Scotley here called "Constables of the 14th Ward," but it will differ in some ways as well.  For instance, in that game, the wizard's school is called the Lauralie Conjurer's Academy, indicating the preferred school of magic of a large percentage of the faculty, if not a restriction on the students.  Obviously, I am wanting to get away from that limitation, and move more toward the inclusion of Wizardly Studies and endeavors of all sorts.  Starting level will be at or near 1st level, but, obviously, character longevity concerns will limit the opportunity for melee combat at that level, so perhaps a higher level start will be in order.  Still, I am open to suggestions from the players about how this difficulty can be overcome, from the hiring of bodyguards, to whatever can be dreamed up.


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 10, 2007)

It could be interesting. A few questions come to mind.

1) What kind of adventures would we be looking at, in general? Are students of the Academy allowed to go haring off on their own, or would any adventuring be school-sanctioned as part of research, studies abroad, etc? How much focus would be given to school activities? Potterish? Unseen Universityish? Something else entirely?

2) Are other magical classes supported/welcomed? Sorcerors, Beguilers, nonspecialist wizards, duskblades, and so on and so forth. 

3) Finances. Do we pay tutition? Are there perks to being students? Spellbook fees? Etc.


----------



## Leif (Dec 10, 2007)

*I cherish questions!*



			
				Shayuri said:
			
		

> It could be interesting. A few questions come to mind.
> 
> 1) What kind of adventures would we be looking at, in general? Are students of the Academy allowed to go haring off on their own, or would any adventuring be school-sanctioned as part of research, studies abroad, etc? How much focus would be given to school activities? Potterish? Unseen Universityish? Something else entirely?
> 2) Are other magical classes supported/welcomed? Sorcerors, Beguilers, nonspecialist wizards, duskblades, and so on and so forth.
> 3) Finances. Do we pay tutition? Are there perks to being students? Spellbook fees? Etc.



Thanks for making me think about these necessities. Okay, as to your specific questions:

1)  I fully expect this to vary considerably.  Now and then, there will be "faculty sanctioned outings", "away games", etc, but there should also be plenty of time for the pursuit of player/character whims.  Potterish is a definite probability.  Not actually familiar with "Unseen University," so I can't properly address that comparison.  As to the Potter comparison, the characters would probably be at or near graduation, or possibly even post-grads working with assistantships.  Focus given to Academy activities will, again, be primarily driven by player preference, unless something BIG comes up, that is.

2)  I would prefer for everyone to at least begin with one level of wizard. After that, branching out into other arcane spellcasting classes would be ok, but the further one gets from Wizard, the further one also gets from the original concept.  But, I could definitely see taking a few levels of sorcerer and then subsequently resuming progression as a wizard, building upon what was already accomplished.  (Former wizards are not like former paladins, they can pick up right where they left off.) Generalist or Specialist Wizard doesn't really matter.  There are drawbacks to specializing, but they are fairly subtle ones.

3)  Again, that part of the idea hasn't been fully developed yet.  It would make the most sense for students to be either independently wealthy, from wealthy families, or on full scholarship.  Each of these three backgrounds has its own set of advantages and disadvantages, which will, no doubt, prove to be a thorn in some tender region of the student's body at some point.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Dec 10, 2007)

Well I like this setting! Always dream of being a wizard apprentice, or a wizard teaching students. Really like this, I'm totally interested. 
Questions of course:

1: Where is this "Academy" located?

2: Races? Humans or are all allowed?

3: Were there be adventures outside the academy?


----------



## Ambrus (Dec 10, 2007)

I'm intrigued by the idea, but will wait to pitch a concept until the setting and character creation guidelines are posted. It might help to differentiate the the PCs somewhat if the school (and party) was divided into different faculties based on schools of magic, or the four elements or some other theme so each PC has its own magical niche. Just an idea.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Dec 10, 2007)

i am also interested. is this going to be point buy, roll on invisble castle or you assign numbers for us to assign as stats?

would goals of the followin prestige classes be ok:

eldrich knight  or spell sword?

i will be looking over the "Constables" thread just to get the idea of character generation, but not any of the story line... unless you want player candadites to know the story there.


----------



## Scotley (Dec 10, 2007)

I'm interested and will submit a character concept once you set the guidelines.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Dec 10, 2007)

this is what i found, by the way:


> ....it will be a 3.5 edition game in an all new world. You can see some of that work at the campaign wiki located here
> The campaign wiki located here:
> 
> http://lauraliesummerhomecampaign.wikispaces.com/
> You'll also find the character generation guidelines there, as well as starting level, and other details.....




hey Scotly, hope you don't mind me posting this here, if so let me know and i will delete with extream predjudice


----------



## J. Alexander (Dec 10, 2007)

*I'm in*

Sounds like a great idea...count me in......i will think of something to play for sure 


Scotley...email me i have a few ideas with which to torment the dm


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Dec 10, 2007)

This sounds kind of interesting, if you nail down more details I'll come up with an idea for it.


----------



## Leif (Dec 11, 2007)

*Command Decisions*

Okay, all characters will start out as wizards (specialists of any spell school are permitted).  For now, I'm planning to start the characters at third level.  The Academy is located in a city/kingdom/world of homebrew origins.  One of the players involved here, Scotley, and I created this world for our game, but this game bears little or no resemblance to that game, and I can personally gurantee that Scotley has no advantage over anyone else in this game.  (I was going to cut him some slack surreptitiously, but then he beat the living hell out of my precious Gnome in his game!   )  Following graduation you can follow your whims as far as character classes are concerned, but you will already have some power and contacts established as a wizard, so continuing down that path will be your fastest route to even more power.  Also, one of your classes, (as in classes at SCHOOL, not character classes) which all characters will have taken or be taking, is _Potion Brewing 101_ and/or _201_, which will give all characters the first Campaign Bonus:  *Feat-Brew Potion*, at third level, of course.  And at least a few of the characters will have contacts with some clerics-in-training with whom you have access to this standing arrangement:  your clerical friends will trade one for one any potions that you can brew for potions of cure light wounds or any other clerical potion of equal value that is desired.  As you develop higher level potion-making ability, they will do likewise, and everyone's back will be thoroughly scratched.  This paragraph gives you a small taste of the environment that I envision for the characters.

Misc.  Notes --  1:  I fully expect the entire party to share spells liberally.  The more diverse the party's specialties and spell selections are, the greater access everyone will have to a wide variety of spells.  Please, talk amongst yourselves.  2:  Specialists, choose your prohibited spell schools carefully, those choices will grow teeth later at the most inopportune times! 

 More to come as it is developed.  Now on to gaming rules details:

Allowed Sources:  Players Handbook, PHII, DM Guide, Complete Mage, Complete Arcane, Spell Compendium.

For character creation, we'll use invisible castle.  Let's try generating 6 scores by rolling 5d6 and discarding lowest 2, scores may be arranged as desired, with the following proviso:  no character will have an intelligence of less than 15, and no character will have a strength of greater than 15.  Also, if you don't get at least two scores of 17 or higher, you may scrap that character and start over.  If everybody (or even almost everybody) submits a character with a 15 strength, then everybody gets to start all over again.  Am I a butthole?  Hey, I'm the DM, so it's allowed.     We'll try this system and see how it goes, but this may not be the final word on the subject.

Prestige classes: none allowed at the beginning, as per the class restriction noted above.  More specifically, Eldritch Knight and Spell Sword have been mentioned.  Elditch Knight is acceptable.  Haven't decided yet about Spell Sword.  My feeling is that Eldritch Knight and Spell Sword both involve at least one or more levels of a more combat-oriented class, so, since you'll all be starting life as wizards, you will have quite a hole to climb out of if you want to develop your character in that way, but anything is possible, I guess.

Races:  The following choices are available:  Human, Elf, Half-Elf, Gnome, Dwarf.

Alignment:  No evil, but everything else is fair game. Lawful is allowed but not really favored. (Can I require "mischievous lawful"??     Is there even such a thing?  If not, then there should be!)  But, hey, if we've got a party of nothing but chaotics, then there are sure to arise questions of why in the world you put up with each other.  Let's all see if we can agree upon a back story for why these characters are together, ok?  Additionally, Good characters, or at least characters _perceived_ as good, will probably get the lion's share of the plum assignments and appointments from The Adademy.     (FYI:  Academy Faculty may very well have means of perceiving such things with uncanny accuracy, too.   )

*NEWS FLASH:  The Precocious Apprentice Feat is unavailable, but the COLLEGIATE WIZARD FEAT IS NOT ONLY AVAILABLE, BUT IS ALSO GRANTED AS AN ADDITIONAL BONUS FEAT AT FIRST LEVEL.*

You can make any potions/scrolls on your spell list before we begin; pay only the xp cost for these items; (If you take Craft Wondrous Item as your 3rd level feat you may craft any wondrous item you qualify for but still must pay the full gp amount for these.) 

* No construct familiars are allowed

* You may trade potions with your clerical acquantances evenly on a 1 for 1 basis based on potion value; e.g. your 1st level potions for their 1st level potions, 2nd for 2nd, and 3rd for 3rd. 

* Variant scroll/potion forms are acceptable and add more flare to the game.

* while everybody gets lots of chances to brew/make magical stuff, you're all cash poor, with only 220 gp to spend.  Make a few more potions and/or scrolls to sell/trade.  (Just don't make a truckload of the things, or even close to it!)


Okay, that's about enough of this junk for right now.  Shoot some opinions back to me, critique my ideas, tell  me what you like, what you don't like, and what you think stinks to high heaven, then I'll take all opinions, including my own, into account and we'll see where we stand then.  Deal?


----------



## Ambrus (Dec 11, 2007)

Since we'd all be wizards it'd be nice to have access to a wide variety of spells. Is the Complete Spell Compendium available? How about complete Arcane and Mage?


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 11, 2007)

Curious:

Why no lawful? Seems like that's a perfectly valid choice for a student, especially in a highly structured academy setting.

What books are you allowing/disallowing? Spell Compendium? Magic Item Compendium? Complete Arcana and Mage? More exotic fare like Dragon Magic, Races of x, etc?

Standard wealth for our level? Magic items acceptable? Do we have any spare exp for scroll crafting?

Are there any campaign specific feats/skills/etc? Like school positions, perhaps? Boarding schools often have student organizations and students who enjoy some authority in exchange for policing the students (see: Prefects).


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Dec 11, 2007)

What sources are you allowing?  Specifically, what's your opinion on Precocious Apprentice (from Complete Arcane).


----------



## Zurai (Dec 11, 2007)

Alright, alright, I'll bite! 

I think I'd like to play a specialist Abjurer. Havn't decided on race yet.

Stats: Character generation for Wizard Academy game, post #15 (5d6.takeHighest(3)=15, 5d6.takeHighest(3)=16, 5d6.takeHighest(3)=10, 5d6.takeHighest(3)=17, 5d6.takeHighest(3)=12, 5d6.takeHighest(3)=15)

EDIT: Actually, I missed that we get to reroll if we don't have *two* 17's or higher. Here's the next set! Character generation for Wizard Academy game (second try)) ... still only one 17... Character generation for Wizard Academy game (third try) ... Character generation for Wizard Academy game (fourth try) there we go. It's overall "worse", but it's more polarized which makes for a more fun character anyway 

Probable stats:
	
	



```
Str 10
Dex 15
Con 13
Int 18
Wis 17
Cha 10
```

I might switch Wis and Con or Wis and Cha, depending on how the character strikes me.


----------



## Leif (Dec 11, 2007)

Complete Arcane, yes!
Complete Mage, yes!
Spell Compendium, yes!
Dragon Magic, no.
Races of ___, no.

Precocious Apprentice is OUT.  Collegiate Wizard (Complete Arcane, p. 181) is a bonus feat at 1st level.

Prefects, etc. is a possibility, and very good point about lawful alignments (Shayuri).  Can't make those decisions right now, need more mull time.  Spare xp for scrolls, probably.  This will be tied to the whole caracter wealth question (because scrolls also take parchment and ink, not just xp), which I am not prepared to answer at this moment, likewise with standard magic items.  

Thanks for the input, all!


----------



## Scott DeWar (Dec 11, 2007)

> Prestige classes: none allowed at the beginning, as per the class restriction noted above. More specifically, Eldritch Knight and Spell Sword have been mentioned. I can't find either one of those in the books that I have. Eldritch Disciple, yes, Eldritch Theurge, yes, but I can't find Eldritch Knight. My feeling is that Eldritch Knight and Spell Sword both involve at least one or more levels of a more combat-oriented class, so, since you'll all be starting life as wizards, you will have quite a hole to climb out of if you want to develop your character in that way, but anything is possible, I guess.




Eldrich knight is found in the dmg pp187-188
spell sword in in complete warrior, pp79 - 80

as the spell sword is in compl warrior i can see that it may be a no go, but the other is in the dmg. both prc give an advancement of arcane spell casting as a prestige class. the eldrich knight will require 5 levels of spell casting as it requires the pc to have 3rd level of spell casting ability...and would only require 1 level of fighter.

[sblock=rolls]
Rolls 

Leif's wizard acadamy pbp roll 1 (1d6=6, 1d6=2, 1d6=6, 1d6=4, 1d6=1) 

Leif's wizard acadamy pbp roll 2 (1d6=1, 1d6=2, 1d6=2, 1d6=6, 1d6=3) 

Leif's wizard acadamy pbp roll 3 (1d6=1, 1d6=1, 1d6=6, 1d6=2, 1d6=5) 

Leif's wizard acadamy pbp roll 4 (1d6=3, 1d6=5, 1d6=3, 1d6=6, 1d6=3) 

Leif's wizard acadamy pbp roll 5 (1d6=5, 1d6=6, 1d6=3, 1d6=3, 1d6=2) 

Leif's wizard acadamy pbp roll 6 (1d6=4, 1d6=6, 1d6=5, 1d6=4, 1d6=3) 

16
11
13
14
14
15
this set scrapped

set 2 
Leif's wizard acadamy pbp roll 1, set 2 (1d6=4, 1d6=2, 1d6=3, 1d6=5, 1d6=2) 

Leif's wizard acadamy pbp roll 2, set 2 (1d6=3, 1d6=1, 1d6=4, 1d6=6, 1d6=1) 

Leif's wizard acadamy pbp roll 3, set 2 (1d6=5, 1d6=1, 1d6=3, 1d6=4, 1d6=6)

Leif's wizard acadamy pbp roll 4, set 2 (1d6=6, 1d6=6, 1d6=1, 1d6=3, 1d6=6) 

Leif's wizard acadamy pbp roll 5, set 2 (1d6=1, 1d6=3, 1d6=5, 1d6=2, 1d6=6)

Leif's wizard acadamy pbp roll 6, set 2 (1d6=4, 1d6=5, 1d6=2, 1d6=3, 1d6=2) 

12
13
15
18
14
12
[/sblock]

here is what i got so far:
str   12
dex  15 
con  12
int   18
wis  13 
chr   14

wizard (2) generalist human 
hp by level: 4+2,1+2 ( Leif's wizard acadamy pbp hitpoints, level 2 (1d4=1)  )


----------



## Leif (Dec 11, 2007)

Scott DeWar said:
			
		

> Eldrich knight is found in the dmg pp187-188
> spell sword in in complete warrior, pp79 - 80
> 
> as the spell sword is in compl warrior i can see that it may be a no go, but the other is in the dmg. both prc give an advancement of arcane spell casting as a prestige class. the eldrich knight will require 5 levels of spell casting as it requires the pc to have 3rd level of spell casting ability...and would only require 1 level of fighter.




I KNEW I had seen Eldritch Knight somewhere before!  duh.  As regards prestige classes, see post #11 above.  Doesn't that answer your questions?


----------



## Zurai (Dec 11, 2007)

Leif said:
			
		

> Note, I don't see any "precocious apprentice" in my Complete Arcane.  Got a page number for me? (Nac Mac)




It's in the "Arcane Campaigns" chapter near the end of the book in a sidebar, along with the Collegiate Wizard feat. Precocious Apprentice allows a 1st level wizard to cast a low-%-chance 2nd level spell. Collegiate Wizard gives double the "free" spells upon leveling up (6+int at 1st level and 4 at every subsequent level).


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Dec 11, 2007)

It's on page 181, in fact.  Rolling stats now, which will be edited into this post (at the rate people are posting this seemed the best way to be sure I tagged the right post number in my rolls).

Character generation for Wizard Academy game, post #20 (5d6.takeHighest(3)=13, 5d6.takeHighest(3)=15, 5d6.takeHighest(3)=16, 5d6.takeHighest(3)=12, 5d6.takeHighest(3)=10, 5d6.takeHighest(3)=17)

I'll work out placement later.


----------



## Scotley (Dec 11, 2007)

Okay, I got a set of stats. Now what to do with them...

Ability scores for Leif's Wizard's Academy game (5d6.takeHighest(3)=11, 5d6.takeHighest(3)=17, 5d6.takeHighest(3)=17, 5d6.takeHighest(3)=15, 5d6.takeHighest(3)=11, 5d6.takeHighest(3)=13) 

17,17,15,13,11,11


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Dec 11, 2007)

Alright, current plan: Start off as an Evoker with Precocious Apprentice and Spell Focus: Evocation (I'm presuming you don't allow flaws in this game, if you do I'd take one and use it to get Wintry Blast).  With Precocious Apprentice I'll qualify for Master Specialist at 3rd level, so I'll go into that and then if I make it to fifth I'll go into Elemental Savant.

Would you allow stuff from Frostburn?


----------



## Scott DeWar (Dec 11, 2007)

Leif said:
			
		

> I KNEW I had seen Eldritch Knight somewhere before!  duh.  As regards prestige classes, see post #11 above.  Doesn't that answer your questions?




post 11:


> you will have quite a hole to climb out of if you want to develop your character in that way, but anything is possible, I guess.




i saw the "anything is possible you guess"...i only need one level of fighter for that particular prc. the other 5 in wizard.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Dec 11, 2007)

Well I planning of playing an illusionist gnome. The happy guy that cheers up everyone. And for further levels, I'll still go wizard. 

Here are the stats: http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1419199

Some drawings 

```
Name: Dalomock Zalim
Class: Wizard Illusionist
Race: gnome
Size: small
Gender: Male
Alignment: chaotic good


Str: 10 +0  (XXp.)     Level: 2         XP: 
Dex: 14 +2 (XXp.)     BAB: +1         HP: 7
Con: 16 +3 (XXp.)     Grapple: 0     Dmg Red: 
Int: 18 +4 (XXp.)     Speed: 20'      Spell Res: 
Wis: 10 +0 (XXp.)     Init: +2        Spell Save: +X
Cha: 13 -1 (XXp.)     ACP: 0          Spell Fail: 0%

                Base  Armor Shld   Dex  Size   Nat  Misc  Total
Armor:          10    +0    +0    +2    +1    +0    +0    16
Touch: 13              Flatfooted: 13

                           Base   Mod  Misc  Total
Fort:                      0     +3          +3
Ref:                       0     +2          +2
Will:                      3     +0          +3

Weapon                Attack   Damage     Critical


Languages:
Class:  	
Feats: 

Skill Points: 12+6       Max Ranks: 5/2
Skills                   Ranks  Mod  Misc  Total
Spellcraft                   4    +4  +2     +10
Profession(alchemist)        2    +0          +2
Knowledge(arcana)            5    +4          +9
Concentration                4    +2          +6
Craft (alchemy)              3    +4          +7

Equipment:               Cost  Weight
                  

        Money: ?

                       Lgt   Med   Hvy  Lift  Push 500
Max Weight:           1-33  34-66 67-100 100

Prohibited schools: Adivination, Necromancy

Spell DC: 4 (int) + Spell Level

Spells
Level 0
Ray of frost*3
Light

Level 1
Magic missile
Mage armor



Age: 59
Height: 1 meters
Weight: 35 kg
Eyes: blue
Hair: black
Skin: withe
```


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Dec 11, 2007)

Actually, depending on whether or not Frostburn is allowed, I may go Conjuration instead (and head for the Frost Mage PrC).


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 11, 2007)

I have an idea for a sort of gadget-mage...loves magic items, clockwork, constructs...

Aiming for Effigy Master PrC later on...

Stats: http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1419247

Just to confirm...we reroll if there's not at least 2 stats of 17 or over? Because that led to my getting some pretty nutzoid stats.


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Dec 11, 2007)

Oh man, I didn't notice that rule!  Reroll: Character generation for Wizard Academy game, post #27 (5d6.takeHighest(3)=18, 5d6.takeHighest(3)=14, 5d6.takeHighest(3)=17, 5d6.takeHighest(3)=16, 5d6.takeHighest(3)=12, 5d6.takeHighest(3)=15)

So 18, 17, 16, 15, 14, 12, so close to a straight


----------



## Leif (Dec 11, 2007)

no Frostburn


----------



## Leif (Dec 11, 2007)

yes, at least two 17's or reroll


----------



## Leif (Dec 11, 2007)

*Wizards, Wizards, Everywhere!!*

Cool bunch of characters!!  

I'll get a rogue's gallery opened shortly, so you can  move the characters over there.  Bear with me, please.  Guess first I should decide who's going to be playing, huh?  Give me some MORE time for that.  And, oh, make sure you specify an alignment for your characters.  I was even toying with the idea of starting one lawful  and neutral group and one chaotic and neutral group.  Comments?


----------



## J. Alexander (Dec 11, 2007)

*Stat Rolls*

STR 13 
DEX 16 
CON 12 
INT 17 
WIS 15 
CHA 16 

You can link to these results at
http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?a=show&id=1419302

Thinking of a human generalist at this point, with a appitude for the creation of items or perhaps a specialist in regards to magical theory on his way to being an archmage.


----------



## Zurai (Dec 11, 2007)

High Concept: Turroth fancies himself a theoretical mage. Not interested in 'base magics' such as summoning badgers or tossing fire from his hands, he instead focuses on the _essence_ of magic. His spells are mainly force effects and effects of pure magic, such as _mage armor_, _magic missile_, and, eventually, _dispel magic_.

Mechanics: Straight wizard (abjuration specialist, with necromancy and enchantment as prohibited schools) at least until level 9, maybe even 10 for the bonus feat. If the campaign lasts to that point, I'd like to start taking levels in Argent Savant with him (CArc, pg24).

[sblock=Rough Draft Character Sheet]*Turroth*
*Male Human Abjurer 2* 
*Alignment:* NG
*Deity:* 
*Region:* 
*Height:* 
*Weight:* 
*Hair:* 
*Eyes:* 
*Skin:* 
*Age:* 20
*XP:* 

*Str:* 10 (+0) 
*Dex:* 15 (+2)
*Con:* 13 (+1)
*Int:* 18 (+4)
*Wis:* 17 (+3)
*Cha:* 10 (+0)

*Class and Racial abilities:* 

*Hit Dice:* 2d4 +2
*Hit Points:* 
*AC:* 12 (+0 Armor, +2 Dex) [Touch 12, Flat-footed 10]
*Init:* +2 (+0 Dex)
*Speed:* 30ft 

*Saves:*
Fortitude +0 [+0 base, +0 Con]
Reflex +2 [+0 base, +2 Dex]
Will +6 [+3 base, +3 Wis]

*BAB/Grapple:* +1/+1
*Melee Atk:* +1 (1d6, quarterstaff)
*Ranged Atk:* +3 (1d4, sling)

*Skills:*

```
Concentration			+6 (5 ranks, +1 Con)
Decipher Script			+9 (5 ranks, +4 Int)
Knowledge: Arcana		+9 (5 ranks, +4 Int)
Knowledge: Engineering		+9 (5 ranks, +4 Int)
Knowledge: History		+9 (5 ranks, +4 Int)
Spellcraft			+13 (5 ranks, +4 Int, +2 Magical Aptitude, +2 synergy, +2 synergy to decipher spells on scrolls)
Use Magic Device cc		+4 (2.5 ranks, +0 Cha, +2 Magical Aptitude, +4 synergy to cast from a scroll)
```

*Feats:*
Scribe Scroll (Wizard bonus)
Arcane Mastery (1st level)
Magical Aptitude (Human bonus)

*Languages:*
Common, Celestial, Infernal, Draconic, Giant

*Spells Known:* Necromancy and Enchantment prohibited
0th - (Abj) _resistance_, (Div) _detect poison_, _detect magic_, (Evoc) _dancing lights_, _flare_, _light_, (Illus) _ghost sound_, _silent portal_, (Trans) _amanuensis_, _mage hand_, _mending_, _message_, _open/close_, (Univ) _arcane mark_, _prestidigitation_
1st - (Abj) _alarm_, _shield_, (Conj) _mage armor_, _unseen servant_, (Evoc) _magic missile_, _persistent blade_, (Trans) _nerveskitter_

*Equipment:*

*Money:*
[/sblock]


----------



## Ryfte (Dec 11, 2007)

*Mikkanna Raschika*

[sblock=Mikkanna Raschika]Neutral Good, Female, Gnome
Focused Diviner 3
Experience: 3,750/6000
[sblock=Mechanics]
Attributes (rolls)
Str: 12/+1 (14-2race)
Dex: 16/+3 (16)
Con: 18/+4 (16+2race)
Int: 18/+4 (18)
Wis: 17/+3 (17)
Cha: 12/+1 (12)

HP: 3d4+12con = 20hp (HP base roll)
AC: 14 (+1size, +3dex), Touch 14, Flatfooted 11
Init: +3 (+3dex)
BaB/Grapple: +1/-3
speed: 20' (base 20', no armor, light load)
Saves: +5 Fort[1](+4con), +4 Refx[1](+3dex), +6 Will[3](+3wis)
Languages: Common, Gnomish, Elvish, Dwarvish, Halfling, Draconic
Combat Stats
Attack: BaB +1, Size +1, Str +1, Dex +3
Damage: Strength +0
Conditional: 

+3 melee, Quarterstaff (small), 1d4+1, 20/x2 (standard)
+5 ranged, Heavy Crossbow (small), 1d8, 20/x2, piercing, 130'ri (full)

[sblock=Skills/Feats]Skills - [Wizard 36pts.]
+04 Climb [0](+1str, +3familiarBonus)
+07 Concentration [4](+3con)
+05 Craft (sewing) [1](+4int)
+10 Decipher Script [6](+4int)
+09 Disable Device [3](+4int, +2MWTools)
+10 Knowledge (arcana) [6](+4int)
+05 Knowledge (architecture & engineering) [1](+4int)
+07 Listen [0](+3wis, +2familiarAlertness, +2racial)
+04 Profession (librarian) [1](+3wis)
+07 Search [3](+4int)
+09 Spellcraft [5](+4int)
+05 Spot [0](+3wis, +2familiarAlertness)

Feats
• Scribe Scroll (wizard 1 bonus feat)
• Alertness (when familiar is within 5' only - bonus feat)
• Spell Focus (divination) (lvl 1)
• Eschew Materials (lvl 3)
• Brew Potion (campaign bonus feat - lvl 3)
• Collegiate Wizard (campaign bonus feat - lvl 3)
[/sblock][sblock=Race/Class]
Gnome Traits
• +2 Constitution, -2 Strength.
• Small: As a Small creature, a gnome gains a +1 size bonus to Armor Class, a +1 size bonus on attack rolls, and a +4 size bonus on Hide checks, but he uses smaller weapons than humans use, and his lifting and carrying limits are three-quarters of those of a Medium character.
• Gnome base land speed is 20 feet.
• Low-Light Vision: A gnome can see twice as far as a human in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of poor illumination. He retains the ability to distinguish color and detail under these conditions.
• Weapon Familiarity: Gnomes may treat gnome hooked hammers as martial weapons rather than exotic weapons.
• +2 racial bonus on saving throws against illusions.
• Add +1 to the Difficulty Class for all saving throws against illusion spells cast by gnomes. This adjustment stacks with those from similar effects.
• +1 racial bonus on attack rolls against kobolds and goblinoids.
• +4 dodge bonus to Armor Class against monsters of the giant type. Any time a creature loses its Dexterity bonus (if any) to Armor Class, such as when it’s caught flat-footed, it loses its dodge bonus, too.
• +2 racial bonus on Listen checks.
• +2 racial bonus on Craft (alchemy) checks.
• Automatic Languages: Common and Gnome. Bonus Languages: Draconic, Dwarven, Elven, Giant, Goblin, and Orc. In addition, a gnome can speak with a burrowing mammal (a badger, fox, rabbit, or the like, see below). This ability is innate to gnomes. See the speak with animals spell description.
• Spell-Like Abilities: 1/day—speak with animals (burrowing mammal only, duration 1 minute). A gnome with a Charisma score of at least 10 also has the following spell-like abilities: 1/day—dancing lights, ghost sound, prestidigitation. Caster level 1st; save DC 10 + gnome’s Cha modifier + spell level.
• Favored Class: Bard. A multiclass gnome’s bard class does not count when determining whether he takes an experience point penalty.

Wizard (diviner) [lvl 3]
• 3d4 HD, BaB+1, Fort+0, Ref+0, Will+3
• Proficient with club, dagger, heavy crossbow, light crossbow, and quarterstaff.
• Skills (2 + Int modifier/lvl; x4 at 1st level): Concentration (Con), Craft (Int), Decipher Script (Int), Knowledge (all skills, taken individually) (Int), Profession (Wis), and Spellcraft (Int).
• Scribe Scroll (bonus feat)
• ACF: Focused Specialist (CM pg 34) - Choose an additional prohibited school and lose 1 spell slot from each level to gain 2 additional slots of each level for your chosen specialty school spells
• Prohibited: Illusion and Necromancy
• Summon Familiar
• Arcane Caster: Lvlslots per day)
•• 0th: (3+3[Divination]); ???, ???, ???, ???D, ??????D, ??????D
•• 1st: (1+3[Divination]+1[int]); ???, ??????Int,  ???D, ???D, ???D
•• 2nd: (0+3[Divination]+1[int]); ??????Int,  ???D, ???D, ???D
• Arcane Caster: Lvl:Known
•• 0th: (All) (Preferred: Amanuensis, Mend, Repair Minor Damage, Stick)
•• 1st: Instant Locksmith (div), Instant Search (div), Spontaneous Search (div), Targetting Ray (div), Mage Armor, Dispel Ward, Benign Transposition, Masters Touch (div), Arrow Mind (div)
•• 2nd: Chain of Eyes (div), See Invisibility (div)
[/sblock]
[/sblock]

[sblock=Personal Information]
Background
Mikkanna's father, the head librarian of the academy, loves his daughter dearly and has doted on her ever since she was born. Mikkanna was a quiet and observant toddler and was allowed into the library even as a babe. The library was more of a home than her actual home and she had the main aisles and highly researched areas memorized before she was six. She loved the sweeping arched ceilings of the library halls and even from an early age enjoyed reading the texts on construction and architecture. Spending a great deal of time in her studies and poring over old tomes taught her much about language and she learned how to read draconic before she was taught it's spoken form.

Fascinated with engineering as well as architecture she turned to strange device experimentation in her early teens. Spending a portion of her time playing with odd devices almost cost her a finger or three over the years. It did in fact cost a number of outfits over the years and on one occassion it destroyed a wall in a dissastrous force effect she'd been attaching to a device. The smithy has since refused to help her with the manufacture of her strange gizmos completely, likely a very good thing, and since then she has tended to experiment with less dangerous pursuits working on smaller devices.

Despite her focus on odd devices, math and structures her mother insisted she pick up some other useful skills to help out with. Mikkanna tried a few different trades and found, to her great surprise, that sewing and tailoring is quite enjoyable for her. She's not highly skilled at it but spending her spare time on it, what little she manages to find, is something she enjoys.

Mikkanna, fascinated with the sciences, has focused on learning and in particular has an interest in divination magics. With no interest in illusion or death at all she's chosen to avoid both and her parents, despite not understanding her decision to ignore her races' illusion oriented heritage, support her in her studies. Not a day goes by in which her mother doesn't at least mention it a few times, "Why a diviner of all things dear?" often being heard.

Personality
Mikkanna is fascinated with the "hard sciences" and has a special fondness for architecture and engineering, loves divination magic, and spends an inordinate amount of time searching through the library archives for the next "great" undiscovered text. She's shy around strangers but her curiousity more often than not wins out pushing her to speak up and involve herself with them anyways. She is fond of animals and children.

She is extremely organized always knows where everything is. Her spellbook is incredibly well organized and precise as are the diagrams and schematics she creates. Her favorite color is green and she loves to collect shoes! The only thing she enjoys more than shoes and playing with her familiar is books; everything about them. She is always looking for a new book to bring back to the library, an interesting story or legend often being scribed into a few pages almost immediately as well. She smiles easily if a little shyly and tends to blurt out what she thinks without really considering it's effects.

Description
Mikkanna is a petite gnome with unkempt auburn hair that falls to mid-back. As often as not it is unbound and even when it is it seemingly has a knack to escape and drape itself across at least one side of her face. Her button nose holds up a custom crafted pair of mechanical mithral spectacles with multiple stacking finely polished lenses which look quite strange. When not in use the lenses rotate to the sides out of the way and her brilliant green eyes can be seen clearly gazing at the world around her with an almost palpable inquisitive air about them.

Her narrow face is framed by her hair and her angular face ending in a slightly rounded chin is contrased by her forest green multi-pocketed embroidered tunic. The tunic fits her snugly and she usually wears it over a loose fitting white long sleeved brocade shirt. These shirts have cotton ties at elbow and wrist that her mother adds to keep the garment from flopping about when she's thumbing through a tome or sketching out a new device to pester the crafters with.[/sblock]
[sblock=Gear 220gp starting; 750xp expendable]
• <item> (<worn or carried>, <location>, <cost>gp/<weight> lbs.)
• Scholars Clothing (worn, --gp/-- lbs.)
• Spell Component Pouch (worn, waist, ??gp/?? lbs.)
• Engineering Glasses (worn, face, 20gp/-- lbs.)
• Metalshod Quarterstaff (small, carried, hands, ??/ ?? lbs.)
• Heavy Crossbow (small, back, ??gp/?? lbs.)
• Bolt Case w/ 20 bolts (back, ??gp/?? lbs.)

Total Carried Weight: ?? wt.
Carrying Capacity: ???/???/???

[sblock=s]
[/sblock][/sblock]

[sblock=Class Progression]Skills Advancement
[1][2][3][4][5][6][7][8][9] -- Class Level --
---------------------------------------------
[4][0][0][1][0][1][1][3][1] Concentration
[0][1][0][0][0][1][0][1][0] Craft (sewing)
[4][1][1][1][1][1][1][1][1] Decipher Script 
[2][0][1][0][1][0][0][0][0] Disable Device (cc)
[4][1][1][1][1][1][1][1][1] Knowledge (arcana)
[0][1][0][3][0][2][2][1][1] Knowledge (architecture & engineering)
[0][1][0][0][0][0][0][0][0] Profession (librarian)
[2][0][1][0][1][0][0][0][0] Search (cc)
[4][1][0][0][0][0][0][0][0] Spellcraft

Feats
1st - Scribe Scroll (bonus wizard feat)
1st - Spell Focus (divination)
3rd - Craft Wondrous Item
3rd - Brew Potion (bonus campaign feat)
4th - Skill Focus (spellcraft) (bonus master specialist feat lvl 1)
6th - Extend Spell
6th - Greater Spell Focus (divination) (bonus master specialist feat lvl 3)
9th - ???

Master Specialist [lvl 3; 4, 5, 6] [CMage pg 71]
• Requirements: Know (arcana) 5, Spellcraft 5, Spell Focus (school of specialization), 2nd level arcane, specialist wizard

Geometer [lvl 5; 7, 8, 9, 10, 21] [CArc pg 39]
• Requirements: Decipher Script 9, Disable Device 4, Know (arcana) 9, Search 4, Scribe Scroll, 3rd level arcane spells
• 1st: 1d4 HD, BaB+0, Fort +0, Ref +0, Will +2, _glyph of warding_ added to spellbook as a 3rd level arcane spell, Draw Spellglyph, +1 Wizard Caster level
• 2nd: 1d4 HD, BaB+1, Fort +0, Ref +0 Will +1, Book of Geometry, +1 Wizard Caster level
• 3rd: 1d4 HD, BaB+0, Fort +1, Ref +1, Will +0, Sigilsight, +1 Wizard Caster level
• 4th: 1d4 HD, BaB+1, Fort +1, Ref +1, Will +1, Pass Sigil, +1 Wizard Caster level
• 5th: 1d4 HD, BaB+0, Fort +1, Ref +1, Will +0, Powerful Spellglyph, _greater glyph of warding_, +1 Wizard Caster level
• Skills (2 + Int modifier/lvl; x4 at 1st level): Concentration (Con), Craft (Int), Decipher Script (Int), Disable Device (Int), Knowledge (all skills, taken individually) (Int), Profession (Wis), Search, and Spellcraft (Int).
• Spellglyph (Su): An arcane diagram that is scribed, typically on parchment as a normal scroll would be, which substitutes for a specific spell's verbal and material components. Preparing a spellglyph takes 

Loremaster  [lvl 10; 11-20] [DMG pg 191]
• Requirements: Know (any) 10, Know (any other) 10, Skill focus (know (any)), 3 metamagic or item creation feats, 7 divination spells with at least 1 3rd level
[/sblock]
[/sblock]


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Dec 11, 2007)

Revised Concept: A northerner from a tribe of barbarians just nominally starting to reach 'civilization'.  Despite his theoretical tutelage in the arcane arts, he really sees himself as a warrior who happens to achieve his martial victories via a bit of magic.  He's got a flair for the more explosive spells, but especially prefers spells to increase his own martial power.

I'd start out with 15 strength, Fist of Stone and Heroics (using Precocious Apprentice) for a rather buff wizard who can hit like a freight train.  If things go on a while, he'll take a level of barbarian at 7th and go for Rage Mage.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Dec 11, 2007)

Leif said:
			
		

> yes, at least two 17's or reroll



oops...i only had one...will re-roll...
[sblock=re-roll]
erm...there is this really neat little button that is labled : roll stats that i have not noticed before ...so with out further ado:


once more unto the breach dear friends!

[/sblock]
str 10
dex 17
con 13
int 17
wis 16
cha 14

```
[SBLOCK= personal information]
[B]Name:[/B]    Capizzio Del Collines, Arceologist
[B]Class:[/B]   Rogue 1/Wizard 1
[B]Race:[/B]    Human
[B]Size:[/B]    Medium
[B]Gender:[/B]  Male
[B]Algn:[/B]    Neut Good
[B]Deity:[/B] 

[B]Str:[/B]  10 +0  [B]Level:[/B] 2  [B]XP:[/B] 1000(+?)
[B]Dex:[/B]  17 +3  [B]BAB:[/B]   +0 [B]HP:9[/B]4+1,3+1 (d4 +1)
[B]Con:[/B]  13 +1  [B]Grap:[/B]  +0 [B]Dmg Red:[/B] -
[B]Int:[/B]  17 +3  [B]Speed:[/B] 30'    
[B]Wis:[/B]  16 +3  [B]Init:[/B]  +3 (dex: +3)        
[B]Cha:[/B]  14 +2
[/sblock]  
[sblock=combat]
     [B]Base Dex Nat Misc Total[/B]
[B]Armor:[/B] 10  +3  +0  +0  =  [b]13[/b]
[B]Touch:[/B] 13  [B]Flatfooted:[/B] 10 [B] ACP:[/B]  0

       [B]Base  Mod Misc Total[/B]
[B]Fort:[/B]  +0    +1   +0     [B]+1[/B]
[B]Ref:[/B]   +2    +3   +0     [B]+5[/B]
[B]Will:[/B]  +2    +3   +0     [B]+5[/B]

[B]Weapons: Att Dmg  Crit     Rng  type  [/b]
club       +0  d6      X2    10 ft   b   
dagger     +0  d4  19-20/X2  10 ft   p/s 
lite x-bow +3  d8  19-20/X2  80 ft   p   
1/4 staff  +0  d6      X2     --     b   
rapier     +0  d6  18-20/X2   --     s   
[/sblock]
[sblock=feats and skills]
[B]Languages:[/B] Common,

[B]Feats:[/B]
[u]Trap finding[/u] (rogue class feature)
[u]Sneak att 1d6[/u] (rogue class feature)
[u]Scribe scroll[/u] (wizard class feature)
[u]Summon familiar[/u] (wizard class feature){would rather have something else}
[u]Pont blank shot[/u] (human)
[u]Alacritous cogitation [/u] (cl 1)(complete mage page 37)

[B]Skill Points:[/B] [u]{48+6}[/u]  [B]Max Ranks:[/B] [u]lv+3 (5)[/u]

[B]Skills:      Ranks  Mod Misc Total[/B]
[u]Appraise[/u] [b]r[/b]        +1   +3  --   +4
[u]Balence[/u] [b]r[/b]         +2   +3  --   +5
[u]Bluff[/u] [b]r[/b]           +2   +2  --   +4
[u]Climb[/u] [b]r[/b]           +2   +0  --   +2
[u]Concen[/u] [b]w[/b]          +1   +1  --   +2
[u]Decipher 
    script[/u] [b]w,r[/b]    +2   +3  --   +5
[u]Diplomacy[/u] [b]r[/b]       +1   +2  --   +3
[u]Disable divice[/u] [b]r[/b]  +4   +3  --   +7
[u]Escape artist[/u] [b]r[/b]   +1   +3  --   +4
[u]Gather Info[/u] [b]r[/b]     +2   +2  --   +4
[u]Hide[/u] [b]r[/b]            +2   +3  --   +5
[u]Jump [/u] [b]r[/b]           +2   +0  --   +2
[u]Knowledge:
  (History)[/u] [b]w[/b]     +1   +3  --   +4  
[u]Knowledge:
  (Deongeneer)[/u] [b]w[/b]  +1   +3  --   +4
[u]Knowledge:
  (Geography)[/u] [b]w[/b]   +1   +3  --   +4
[u]Knowledge:
  (Arcana)[/u] [b]w[/b]      +1   +3  --   +4
[u]Knowledge:
  (Local)[/u] [b]w,r[/b]     +2   +3  --   +5
[u]Listen [/u] [b]r[/b]         +3   +3  --   +6
[u]Move silent[/u] [b]r[/b]     +3   +3  --   +6
[u]Open locks[/u] [b]r[/b]      +4   +3  --   +7
[u]Perform (flute)[/u] [b]r[/b] +1   +2  --   +3
[u]Profession: 
 (Arceologist)[/u] [b]w,r[/b]+1   +3  --   +4
[u]Search[/u] [b]r[/b]          +4   +3  --   +7
[u]Sense motive[/u] [b]r[/b]    +2   +3  --   +5
[u]Slight of hand[/u] [b]r[/b]  +1   +3  --   +4
[u]Spell Craft [/u] [b]w[/b]    +1   +3  --   +4
[u]Spot  [/u] [b]r[/b]          +3   +3  --   +6
[u]Swim[/u] [b]r[/b]            +1   +0  --   +1
[u]Tumble[/u] [b]r[/b]          +1   +3  --   +4
[u]Use rope [/u] [b]r[/b]       +1   +3  --   +4

[/sblock]
[sblock=Equipment]
[B]Equipment:         Cost    Weight  [/B]
Dagger X3             6.00     3.0   
Crossbow bolts,
lite X20              2.0      2.0
Club                  --       3.0
Rapier	         20.0       2.0
Backpack              2.0      2.0
Bedroll               0.1      5.0
Case, map/scroll      1.0      0.5
Crowbar               2.0      5.0
Waterskin             1.0      4.0
Flint/steel           1.0      --
Ink X2                8.0      --
Quill X2              0.2      --
Lanturn, Bullseye    12.0      3.0
Oil X2                0.2      2.0
Paper X40            16.0      --
Belt Pouch X2         2.0      1.0
Rations, Trail X7     3.5      7.0
Rope, Silk,  
50 feet              20.0      5.0
Sunrods X4            8.0      4.0
Climber's Kit        80.0      5.0
Spell Comp Pouch      5.0      2.0
Spellbook            15.0      3.0
Picks and tools, 
Masterwork          100.0      2.0
Explorer's Outfit X2 10.0      8.0
Mule                  8.0       --
Pack Saddle           5.0     15.0
Arceologist's tools  50.0      8.0
  
Total Eqpt value:	380 gp	     
[B]Total Weight:[/B]    88.5 lb  [b]Carrieing:[/b] [b] Mule:[/b]         
[B]Money:[/B]  520.0 gp

              Lgt   Med  Hvy  Lift  Push
[b]Max Weight:[/b]  33    66   100   200   500
[/SBLOCK]
[SBLOCK=phisical description]
[B][U]Phisical Description[/b][/u]
[B]Age:[/B] 17
[B]Height:[/B] 5'4"
[B]Weight:[/B] 156 lb
[B]Eyes:[/B] black
[B]Hair:[/B] curly black, medium length
[B]Skin:[/B] olive (mediterranian)[/SBLOCK]
[sblock=spell book and spells]
[u][b]Spell book:[/u][/b]
[u]level 0 :[/u]

[i]conjuration[/i]
[b]caltrops[/b]
acid splash

[i]evocation[/i]
[b]electric jolt[/b]
light
[b]sonic snap[/b]

[i]illusion[/i]
[b]silent portal[/b]

[i]Transmutation[/i]
[b]Amanuensis[/b]
[b]launch bolt[/b]
[b]launch item[/b]
mending
message
open/close
[b]repair minor damage[/b]
stick

[i]abjuration[/i]
Resistance

[i]Divination[/i]
detect poison
detect magic

[i]Necromantic[/i]
disrupt undead

[i]universal[/i]
prestidigitation

[u]level 1:[/u]
.....i have the list down to 40 spells i want!.....

spell summery:
[b][u]level :   0   1   2   3   4   5   6   7   8   9[/u][/b]
[b]base:[/b]     4   1
[b][u]int mod:[/b]  0   1   1   1[/u]
[b]total:[/b]    4   2

spells memorized:
cantrips:

level one:

[/sblock]
```
[SBLOCK=Appearance] 
*Appearence*
Capizzio is typically dressed in an explorer's outfit...he has two of these, so if he is wearing one, one is getting cleaned.He gets a bit of a razz for wearing 'poor man's dress', but since he went through life as an orphen, 'poor man' is an up grade from 'urchin'. His hair is curly, black, somewhat un-kemp and kept at medium length. His skin is olive colored. (picture mediterranian...as in italian.) his thin frame seemingly holds no suprises, but he is actually thinner then he seems and uses that to hide his picks and tools on his person. he keeps a dagger and a rapier on his belt and a dagger in each boot. his pant legs are kept over the tops of his boots, so it is hard to see that is his armament is what it is.[/SBLOCK]
[SBLOCK=Background] 
*Background*
Hello. my name is Capizzio Del Collines, Arceologist, trained by the good Dr. (dm fill in blank here). he was at a dig sight in the southern vino lands, where the hills are graced with the sweetness of the sun and stored in the vino grapes...but i digress...

i was just a little tyke running around the camp, an orphin who lived off the generosity of the good people of the fine acadamy like Dr. (     )...sometimes with out them knowing it, usualy they did, they just didn't mind sharing with the orphin....heh heh heh...i digress again....

i proved my worth though when they woud find tunnels and passages that they could not get into, i could for i am small of stature. the good Dr., he taught me how to find traps and how to remove them safely, how to determine value of antiquities, and he even was going to teach me how to use a wand for finding traps, until i proved the skill was there already...he called it natural talent. 

he then taught me history, geograpy, arcutecture, engineering, many other things...i was a sponge for information! i taught him how to haggle with the town folk, how they like to be treated, and how to move about the city. 
one day he tell me he want to send me to the acadamy...this acadamy...to asses my skills in the arcane arts. i was beyond words! and now, here i am, student of the first order!! 
[/SBLOCK]
[SBLOCK=XP History]
statis: work in progress 

Completed adventures and experience log:

[/SBLOCK]

work in progress!!  
leif's wizard's acadamy: Capizzio's age (1d4+15=17) 
leif's wizard's acadamy: Capizzio's height (2d10+58=64) 
leif's wizard's acadamy: Capizzio's weight (2d4*6+120=156) 
leif's wizard's acadamy: Capizzio's hit points, level 2(re-roll) (1d4=3) 

Scott DeWar, drinker of dewar's scotch.


----------



## Leif (Dec 11, 2007)

J. Alexander said:
			
		

> STR 13
> DEX 16
> CON 12
> INT 17
> ...



Sorry, JA, these scores are too low.  Check the post and try again.  thanks.


----------



## Leif (Dec 11, 2007)

Zurai said:
			
		

> High Concept: Turroth fancies himself a theoretical mage. Not interested in 'base magics' such as summoning badgers or tossing fire from his hands, he instead focuses on the _essence_ of magic. His spells are mainly force effects and effects of pure magic, such as _mage armor_, _magic missile_, and, eventually, _dispel magic_.
> 
> Mechanics: Straight wizard (abjuration specialist, with necromancy and enchantment as prohibited schools) at least until level 9, maybe even 10 for the bonus feat. If the campaign lasts to that point, I'd like to start taking levels in Argent Savant with him (CArc, pg24).



Good concept!  Vaguely similar to my current favorite character who is a 9th level Gnome Illusionist workig very hard toward Argent Savant.  Is an Illusionist/ForceMage a contradiction in terms, or what??


----------



## Leif (Dec 11, 2007)

Scott DeWar said:
			
		

> oops...i only had one...will re-roll...
> [sblock=re-roll]
> erm...there is this really neat little button that is labled : roll stats that i have not noticed before ...so with out further ado:
> 
> ...



 Hey, that fourth set,10, 16, 8, 17, 14, 16, is close enough if you wanna play it.  Racial bonuses can put you well within tolerances.


----------



## Leif (Dec 11, 2007)

Nac Mac Feegle said:
			
		

> Revised Concept: A northerner from a tribe of barbarians just nominally starting to reach 'civilization'.  Despite his theoretical tutelage in the arcane arts, he really sees himself as a warrior who happens to achieve his martial victories via a bit of magic.  He's got a flair for the more explosive spells, but especially prefers spells to increase his own martial power.
> 
> I'd start out with 15 strength, Fist of Stone and Heroics (using Precocious Apprentice) for a rather buff wizard who can hit like a freight train.  If things go on a while, he'll take a level of barbarian at 7th and go for Rage Mage.



 So you want the barbarian generalist instead of the Evoker, precociouis apprentice?  Either would work for me, I guess, but I've still got to read up on precocious app.  Actually, for the Barbarian, I already know just who his tribe is, and he would look up to, if not idolize, a character in the Lauralie Summerhome game.


----------



## J. Alexander (Dec 11, 2007)

STR 10
DEX 16
CON 14
INT 18
WIS 17
CHA 15

You can link to these results at
http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?a=show&id=1420044

Okay, seems like a lot of my ideas have been co opted   but in a good way....so here goes my concept...the character will be a generalist for now but specializes in protective and defensive magic. As his spells will be more along the lines of shielding the party etc, it should give extra protection etc to those casters wishing to blast with fireballs etc.


----------



## Ambrus (Dec 11, 2007)

I think I'll bow out of this one. I don't really have time to whip up a character at the moment and the two or three character concepts I had in mind have already been proposed by others. *shrug* Great minds and all...


----------



## Leif (Dec 11, 2007)

J. Alexander said:
			
		

> Okay, seems like a lot of my ideas have been co opted   but in a good way....so here goes my concept...the character will be a generalist for now but specializes in protective and defensive magic. As his spells will be more along the lines of shielding the party etc, it should give extra protection etc to those casters wishing to blast with fireballs etc.



Ok. All the characters sound great.  As far as "co-opting" ideas is concerned: there is no reason why there couldn't be two, three, or more specialists of the same variety in the group.  (I believe you were referring to the Effigy Master, weren't you, JA?  Having more than one of those in the group could be extremely interesting....)  There will still be plenty of opportunities for differentiation in regard to spell selection, style of play, and infinite other particulars.  Anyway, as things are shaping up now we seem to have:

1 Abjurer working toward Argent Savant (Zurai)
1 Illusionist (gnome) (Voda Vosa)
1 Diviner (gnome) working toward Loremaster/Master Specialist/Geometer (Ryfte)
1 Evoker working toward Master Specialist (Nac Mac Feegle)
1 Generalist working toward Eldritch Knight or Spell Sword, replace with:
1 Generalist, purveyor of antiques/artifacts, indiana jones type (Scott DeWar)
1 Generalist human working toward Effigy Master (Shayuri) (May play a gnome instead)
1 Generalist working toward Archmage (J. Alexander)

And at least one undetermined character (who will probably possibly be an elf), possibly more. 

Does this seem correct to everyone?  Have I faithfully reproduced your intentions?  Are all those listed still interested?  I'll give the stragglers another couple of days to post.  I tentatively expect to make casting decisions by someitme between Wednesday evening, December 19th and Friday evening, December 21st.  (I've still got to figure out how many characters I can handle and keep track of without totally surrendering my life to DnD!)

With all these generalists, I may give another bonus feat of an Extra Spell Slot so the Generalists can keep up with the specialists a little bit better.  We've since had one generalist remind me that he wanted to be an Evoker, so the ratio of specialists to generalists changed significantly.  The Specialists will probably still be getting the extra bonus feat though.  Which reminds me, I saw on someone's sheet that a character has a morning star (you know who you are).  You realize, of course, that for a wizard, morning star proficienty requires the use of the feat Simple Weapon Proficiency, but that feat was not listed on the character sheet.  Gotta watch that!!


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Dec 11, 2007)

I was actually planning on being an Evoker and going into Master Specialist (using Precocious Apprentice to qualify early).  If I get a chance at a bonus feat, I'd leap at it!  I was cursing that I couldn't qualify for Master Specialist and still get Winter's Blast to start off with.


----------



## Leif (Dec 11, 2007)

Nac Mac Feegle said:
			
		

> I was actually planning on being an Evoker and going into Master Specialist (using Precocious Apprentice to qualify early).  If I get a chance at a bonus feat, I'd leap at it!  I was cursing that I couldn't qualify for Master Specialist and still get Winter's Blast to start off with.



Okay, edited previous post to reflect this. BTW, not sure about "Winter's Blast."  If that's in Frostburn it probably won't be allowed.  If it's in ph, ca, or cm, then my apologies.  You can count on things in those three books being allowed.


----------



## Zurai (Dec 11, 2007)

Leif said:
			
		

> 1 Abjurer working toward Argent Savant (Zurai)
> 
> Only the gnomes have specified a race.  Are all others human?
> 
> Does this seem correct to everyone?  Have I faithfully reproduced your intentions?  Are all those listed still interested?




Yep, that's the summary for Turroth. And yes, he's human (says so on his character sheet, plus I labeled his third feat "Human bonus" ).


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 11, 2007)

Race!

Um. I am not sure yet. I have backgrounds for either a gnome or a human.

Not sure which I prefer. Gnomes have a lot of mechanical benefits for wizards. But human bonus featage/skillage is also nice...

And I really like both backgrounds, though the human's is probably better for the setting.

I'll probably go with human.

Sort of steampunky magess...reference Girl Genius for visual.


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Dec 11, 2007)

Leif said:
			
		

> Okay, edited previous post to reflect this. BTW, not sure about "Winter's Blast."  If that's in Frostburn it probably won't be allowed.  If it's in ph, ca, or cm, then my apologies.  You can count on things in those three books being allowed.




It's from Complete Mage, it's one of the reserve feats.  It requires 2nd level spells, so I'd be using Precocious Apprentice to qualify.  If you do decide to give these bonus feats, I'll swap out Heroics in return for some cold blasty spell for my 2nd level spell.

Current Progression Plan: Wizard 2 -> Master Specialist 4 -> Barbarian 1 (might be thrown into the MS levels somewhere) -> Rage Mage.


----------



## Leif (Dec 11, 2007)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> But human bonus featage/skillage is also nice...
> Sort of steampunky magess...reference Girl Genius for visual.



Is that "Square Featage" or "Linear Featage"??   <-- PLAYERS BEWARE! Your DM has an undying penchant for goofy jokes!

I'm not terribly clued into the whole "steampunky magess" or the "Girl Genius" thing, fyi.  So, if there was an image I was supposed to be getting, it missed me.  I am very curious, though.


----------



## Zurai (Dec 11, 2007)

Girl Genius. It's one of the online comics of Phil and Kaja Foglio, who did one of the comics that ran in Dungeon (or was it Dragon?) Magazine.

Of course, by posting that link, I've probably delayed the game start by however long it takes Leif to read to the current strip...


----------



## Scott DeWar (Dec 11, 2007)

Leif said:
			
		

> Hey, that fourth set,10, 16, 8, 17, 14, 16, is close enough if you wanna play it.  Racial bonuses can put you well within tolerances.




sorry...i did not see this post...was working on entering the info above

sd



			
				Leif said:
			
		

> 1 Generalist working toward Eldritch Knight or Spell Sword (Scott DeWar a/k/a Scotch Dude)




uhoh... i was under the impression that you were displeased with the ideas i had and so i took the character into an arciologist direction: purvayer of antiquities and artifacts


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 11, 2007)

Mew

Hee, sorry. Sometimes I forget that I don't share a brain with the entire fantasy community. 

Steampunky, in this context, refers to a sort of quasi/alternate reality Victorian age appearance and attitude, where alchemy and magic have led to a sort of pseudo-industrial revolution. You have your spectacles and waistcoats and properness, combined with armored zeppelins and giant, cannon-bearing humanoid 'robots' controlled by human pilots frantically operating clockwork levers and ratchets as steam from the main engine hisses in gouts from joints and gaps in the brass superstructure...

Clearly those things may not exist in the campaign world...that's just the flavor I'm trying to evoke. 

Alexandra would have that sort of look to her, with glasses and so on. Her theories would revolve around gears and clockwork and magical interactions therof, and probably would be written in a sort of hyper-formal Victorian style. 

If you're a Pratchett fan, consider also some of the latter-day Discworld novels, for a similar take on "magical modernness." Kind of like that.


----------



## Ryfte (Dec 11, 2007)

Leif said:
			
		

> 1 Diviner (gnome) working toward Loremaster/Master Specialist/Geometer (Ryfte)




Yep, yep. 

~ Ryfte


----------



## Leif (Dec 11, 2007)

Zurai said:
			
		

> Girl Genius. It's one of the online comics of Phil and Kaja Foglio, who did one of the comics that ran in Dungeon (or was it Dragon?) Magazine.
> Of course, by posting that link, I've probably delayed the game start by however long it takes Leif to read to the current strip...



Ok, Ok, Ok, I just looked quickly to see what we were talking about.  Skinny, cute, and maybe slightly geeky, yes?   

Yes, I remember the good old days of the "What's New..." strip in Dragon.  I preferred "WORMY" though....


----------



## Leif (Dec 11, 2007)

Scott DeWar said:
			
		

> sorry...i did not see this post...was working on entering the info above
> sd
> uhoh... i was under the impression that you were displeased with the ideas i had and so i took the character into an arciologist direction: purvayer of antiquities and artifacts



No, not displeased at all, once I was told where to find Eldritch Knight.  Let's try to limit ourselves to ph, dmg, ca, cm, though, so I'm not sure that will include Spell Sword.  (But, then, I'm not sure it rules it out, either.)  You wanna revert to the Eldritch Kight-to-be, or stick with the archaeologist, Indiana Jones dude?


----------



## Leif (Dec 11, 2007)

*Hmmmm*



			
				Shayuri said:
			
		

> Mew
> Hee, sorry. Sometimes I forget that I don't share a brain with the entire fantasy community.
> Steampunky, in this context, refers to a sort of quasi/alternate reality Victorian age appearance and attitude, where alchemy and magic have led to a sort of pseudo-industrial revolution. You have your spectacles and waistcoats and properness, combined with armored zeppelins and giant, cannon-bearing humanoid 'robots' controlled by human pilots frantically operating clockwork levers and ratchets as steam from the main engine hisses in gouts from joints and gaps in the brass superstructure...
> Clearly those things may not exist in the campaign world...that's just the flavor I'm trying to evoke.
> ...



Okay, I THINK I'm reading you.  Let me make sure:  Kinda like the "Wild, Wild West" movie with Will Smith and Kevin Kline, but more magic/fantasy oriented instead of just weird gadgets?  Or, have you read Michael Moorcock's "The Warlord of the Air" and/or "The Land Leviathan"?  Frankly, it's been so long since I read either of those books that I'm not sure if they're that similar.  Those were the first three things that I thought of when I read your post.  But I think I'll be able to follow your cues with the character.  Maybe.


----------



## Leif (Dec 11, 2007)

Ryfte said:
			
		

> Quote:
> Originally Posted by Leif
> 1 Diviner (gnome) working toward Loremaster/Master Specialist/Geometer (Ryfte)
> 
> ...



Wow, I got one right!


----------



## Scott DeWar (Dec 11, 2007)

Leif said:
			
		

> No, not displeased at all, once I was told where to find Eldritch Knight.  Let's try to limit ourselves to ph, dmg, ca, cm, though, so I'm not sure that will include Spell Sword.  (But, then, I'm not sure it rules it out, either.)  You wanna revert to the Eldritch Kight-to-be, or stick with the archaeologist, Indiana Jones dude?





archaeologist, Indiana Jones dude, if i may...*hic*...i sink tho, i may needs  to lay ofph the srochchch...*hic*

jk...quite sober right now...bad for blood sugar levels and all!

just that i am staring at a near full bottle of scotch....


----------



## Leif (Dec 11, 2007)

Scott DeWar said:
			
		

> archaeologist, Indiana Jones dude, if i may...*hic*...i sink tho, i may needs  to lay ofph the srochchch...*hic*
> jk...quite sober right now...bad for blood sugar levels and all!
> just that i am staring at a near full bottle of scotch....



so is he(?) planned as a Specialist or just General Joe Wizard?


----------



## Ryfte (Dec 11, 2007)

He's a specialist ... instead of a Drunken Master he's a Drunken Wizard...  j/k


----------



## Scott DeWar (Dec 11, 2007)

general Capizzio  wizard



> He's a specialist ... instead of a Drunken Master he's a Drunken Wizard...  j/k




actually i find that very funny!! (roflmaogarb)

fyi...trying to figure out spell book and feats...and resisting temptation of alcohol consumption

*KAZAPP!!*
oopsh, i erm shorry ocifer...i thot i wash pointing the other end of thish wand at the bad guysh *hic*


----------



## Lorthanoth (Dec 11, 2007)

Wish I'd seen this thread earlier - Harry Potter on steroids! Would be fun to play an choral scholar - singing his spells!


----------



## Ryfte (Dec 11, 2007)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> Steampunky, in this context, refers to a sort of quasi/alternate reality Victorian age appearance and attitude, where alchemy and magic have led to a sort of pseudo-industrial revolution. You have your spectacles and waistcoats and properness, combined with armored zeppelins and giant, cannon-bearing humanoid 'robots' controlled by human pilots frantically operating clockwork levers and ratchets as steam from the main engine hisses in gouts from joints and gaps in the brass superstructure...
> 
> Clearly those things may not exist in the campaign world...that's just the flavor I'm trying to evoke.
> 
> ...




Mikkanna would be a co-conspirator with Alexandra in many ways. Mikkanna loves knowledge of all kinds but has a special interest in architecture and engineering.


----------



## Zurai (Dec 11, 2007)

Turroth has ranks in Arch&Eng, but mainly because none of the other Knowledges really fit, and Wizards have a crappy skill list. I explained it away mentally by saying he applies "engineering"/"physics" concepts to his magical theorems.


----------



## Ryfte (Dec 11, 2007)

Heh, with all wizards our skills will likely be pretty similar. *shrug*


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Dec 11, 2007)

Well, I got History because I figured it was the closest to tribal lore I could get.  And I also ended up dropping full CC ranks in Diplomacy.


----------



## Zurai (Dec 11, 2007)

Good point. I imagine all of us will have maxed Concentration, K:Arcana, and Spellcraft at the least. I actually put points in UMD because I figured no one else would, and it's handy to have (if erratic).


----------



## Ryfte (Dec 11, 2007)

Going for Geometer first actually required a serious skill change for Mikkanna. With two cross class skill requirements (i.e. disable device and search at 4 ranks each) as well as needing both decipher script and knowledge (arcana) at 9 ranks each she's kind of more focused now, lol.


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Dec 11, 2007)

I figure we'll each have at least one maxed out CC skill, which will help us out.  As for dealing with fights, we should probably try to work out a few niches.  I'm kitted out primarily for destruction, so if any helpful generalist or conjurer spared me a mage armor that'd be one more spell slot for a personal buff or a blaster spell.

I'll hold off on posting a sheet until I get word on whether or not to take a bonus feat, since that'll change my build a fair bit.


----------



## Zurai (Dec 11, 2007)

Turroth is purely force effects, so he'll have _mage armor_. Eventually I imagine he'd get _mass mage armor_, but that's a 3rd level spell. Until then... gimme a pearl of power and I'll be happy to cast it on you! 

We could actually _really_ use a Conjurer, or at least someone focused on summoning. A disposable sac of hit points will be a precious commodity until we can start throwing walls of various substances (or pure magic, in Turroth's case ) around.


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 11, 2007)

Hmm. I could make a summoner instead of Alex...

But with some time and levels, Alex's effigies will be better than most summons.


----------



## Ryfte (Dec 11, 2007)

Hey Leif... You're not allowing Precocious Apprentice to qualify as 2nd level caster requirements for prestige classes are you?

IMHO it's broken if you do allow it to be used as such but I'll take advantage of it to go master specialist at 4th level. 

Edit: Oops... meant 3rd level...  

Edit: nvm, Mikkanna would have to gain another bonus feat (via Human) and I'm not going to sacrifice character/rp for mechanics regardless!


----------



## Leif (Dec 12, 2007)

Lorthanoth said:
			
		

> Wish I'd seen this thread earlier - Harry Potter on steroids! Would be fun to play an choral scholar - singing his spells!



Might as well go ahead, roll him up, and fling him in the pot!  As it stands now, I have no idea how I'll ever handle so many characters anyway, so what's one more gonna hurt?


----------



## Leif (Dec 12, 2007)

Ryfte said:
			
		

> Hey Leif... You're not allowing Precocious Apprentice to qualify as 3rd level caster requirements for prestige classes are you?  IMHO it's broken if you do allow it to be used as such.



Thank you!  I thought I was unreasonable for thinking that sounded like a hare-brained idea.  I still haven't even found Precocious Apprentice.


----------



## Ryfte (Dec 12, 2007)

Leif said:
			
		

> Thank you!  I thought I was unreasonable for thinking that sounded like a hare-brained idea.  I still haven't even found Precocious Apprentice.




Actually... just for easy reference it's right here in a WotC excerpt. It's about 1/2 to 3/4 down the page.

As a side note it is interesting that you can start the Master Specialist PrC at 4th level without any difficulty at all. I think that it's one of those very rare and few intended as such though since it's really not an overpowered PrC and adds a lot more flavor to specialists. *shrug* 

Added some background fluff, personality, and description to Mikkanna as well as character development info.  What level are you interested in running this to? Just curious.


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Dec 12, 2007)

Leif said:
			
		

> Thank you!  I thought I was unreasonable for thinking that sounded like a hare-brained idea.  I still haven't even found Precocious Apprentice.




Well, to be fair I'm only going to qualify a level early - Master Specialist is designed to take 3 levels to qualify for, I'd make it in 2 instead.

If you do decide to nix that, would it at least allow qualification for feats (like having a reserve feat early)?


----------



## Ryfte (Dec 12, 2007)

Just because I find it amusing I thought I'd comment... [begin commentary]

What makes a crossbow of any kind truly a different weapon proficiency than another?

Crossbow Instructions:
1. Draw crossbow (or turn winch)
2. Place bolt
3. Point at target using the sight
4. Pull trigger

And then there's the _exotic_ crossbows... a.k.a. the repeaters... which do one thing differently... instead of loading a single bolt you slap a bolt case onto the top of the whole rig... it's a bit heavier... but you still point and click it, lol. Granted they've got to do something to eliminate every mage keeping a heavy repeater on hand but creating false limitations to enforce it still amuses me to no end! 

At least with the exotic melee and thrown weapons there's some justification but point and click weapons?  [End Commentary]

Thank you for tuning in...


----------



## J. Alexander (Dec 12, 2007)

*Defense and Summoning*

As the general orientation of my character will be defensive/protective magic it should not be that big of a stretch to add a few summoning spells in as well. In fact it makes a lot of sense to add summoning to his list as part of a good defense is being able to banish and or deal with summoned/conjured foes.


----------



## J. Alexander (Dec 12, 2007)

*Defense and Summoning*

As the general orientation of my character will be defensive/protective magic it should not be that big of a stretch to add a few summoning spells in as well. In fact it makes a lot of sense to add summoning to his list as part of a good defense is being able to banish and or deal with summoned/conjured foes.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Dec 12, 2007)

Leif said:
			
		

> Ok, Ok, Ok, I just looked quickly to see what we were talking about.  Skinny, cute, and maybe slightly geeky, yes?
> 
> Yes, I remember the good old days of the "What's New..." strip in Dragon.  I preferred "WORMY" though....




dude! wormy rocks...especially when he...uh oh...i may be showing my age here...hrm...silence is golden...  

still working on character stuff...i have a page and a hlf of firstlevel spells i wish to have, but only get 6


----------



## Ryfte (Dec 12, 2007)

Scott DeWar said:
			
		

> dude! wormy rocks...especially when he...uh oh...i may be showing my age here...hrm...silence is golden...
> 
> still working on character stuff...i have a page and a hlf of firstlevel spells i wish to have, but only get 6




Remember... we are going to share spells... DM approved and suggested even. 

(Not that I think most of my spells will be of interest... but still...  )


----------



## Scott DeWar (Dec 12, 2007)

> Remember... we are going to share spells



 so how are we going to coordinate that?

Edit: i had to leave on a service call, but i was wondering if there is a charater posting thread? be back in a while.


----------



## Leif (Dec 12, 2007)

Ryfte said:
			
		

> Actually... just for easy reference it's right here in a WotC excerpt. It's about 1/2 to 3/4 down the page.
> As a side note it is interesting that you can start the Master Specialist PrC at 4th level without any difficulty at all. I think that it's one of those very rare and few intended as such though since it's really not an overpowered PrC and adds a lot more flavor to specialists. *shrug*
> Added some background fluff, personality, and description to Mikkanna as well as character development info.  What level are you interested in running this to? Just curious.



Ok, "I see," said the visually impaired man.  Actually, I do like Precocious Apprentice, and I think that's a very good feat.  HOWEVER, that limited 2nd level casting ability is NOT sufficient to meet the prerequisites of a PrC that requires second level casting ability.  (It's good, but not prestigious enough to qualify for a prestige class! hehe)

What level am I INTERESTED in running this game?  Well, let's face it:  things won't get terribly interesting until about 8th or 9th level.  Ideally, we can keep it going until I am just FORCED to go buy the Epic Level Handbook!  (yeah, right!   )  Honestly, I want to get from 2nd to about 7th level so fast that we'll be setting land speed records right and left.  That is so that we can get up to the fun part quickly, and really have some cool stuf to do.  Also, as additional benefits, this will not only make all the characters more survivable, but it will allow most, if not all, players to make a firm beginning in their chosen PrCs, and, thus, we should, hopefully, have a very stable party.  Does that even come close to answering your questions?


----------



## Leif (Dec 12, 2007)

Nac Mac Feegle said:
			
		

> Well, to be fair I'm only going to qualify a level early - Master Specialist is designed to take 3 levels to qualify for, I'd make it in 2 instead.
> If you do decide to nix that, would it at least allow qualification for feats (like having a reserve feat early)?



Ok, sorry, let's do nix that idea.  About the feats, well, specifically what were you thinking of?  I am inclined to approach that on a case by case basis, so, to prevent future disappointment and DM death wishes, please tell me specifically have in mind?


----------



## Leif (Dec 12, 2007)

J. Alexander said:
			
		

> As the general orientation of my character will be defensive/protective magic it should not be that big of a stretch to add a few summoning spells in as well. In fact it makes a lot of sense to add summoning to his list as part of a good defense is being able to banish and or deal with summoned/conjured foes.



Not to even mention the fact that earth elementals could be summoned to erect a hasty fortification!!


----------



## Leif (Dec 12, 2007)

*Rogue's Gallery Thread coming soon to an enWorld near you*



			
				Scott DeWar said:
			
		

> so how are we going to coordinate that?
> Edit: i had to leave on a service call, but i was wondering if there is a charater posting thread? be back in a while.



I've set, I believe, a deadline of 12/19-21/07 for myself to accept characters and finalize the party.  Hey, Squishy Deadlines are still deadlines, dang it!     Expect the Rouge's Gallery to be up and running sometime about then, if not a little before then, maybe.  Can I possibly be more indefinite?   

But until that happens, you can talk freely about it in this thread, email each other, or even send psychic messages.


----------



## Leif (Dec 12, 2007)

*Alignment*

I relent somewhat on my former prohibition of lawful alignments.  But, see, I'm kinda going for a "Harry Potter meets Animal House" kind of a feel for The Academy.  So if you must be lawful, will you at least have a sense of humor about it??  Or maybe make it "mischievous lawful"?


----------



## Scotley (Dec 12, 2007)

You are correct that an Elf is in the offing. I don't know if my character is the one you had in mind or not. 

Concept--A character of martial bent with a bow and sword as well as a wand. 15's in physical scores strong, tough and fairly quick with a 17 int, but only 11's in wis and cha. I'm thinking he'll be fond of buff spells. I'm not sure what specialty yet, or he might stay a generalist. 

History--He comes from a well to do family on the edge of the wild where they value martial prowess. Unfortunately, there is a stain on the family honor. I've not worked out all the details yet, but his father, a wizard, did something to offend the other elven wizards and my poor character was unable to secure a place at any proper Elven academy. He was forced to stoop to a regular school rather than a proper Elven one. His own father taught him some, but is too busy with his own problems to provide proper training to his child. He has suffered considerable teasing from his fellow elven youths for his family's sins and for attending his current school. Some of his martial ability can be attributed to the frequency with which he's been in fights. His only ordinary cha and wis likely contribute to his conflicts with other elves. Anyway, he is a bit of an outcast among his own people and likely looking for a group of friends to act as a surrogate family. 

More to come.


----------



## Leif (Dec 12, 2007)

Yes, Scotley, you were the "Elf in Question."

Interesting, interesting.  Hmmmm, got a bit of a chip on his shoulder, does he?  If he peddles that "this is a Second Rate Wizards Academy" nonsense around campus more than once, he will not only find himself pelted with rocks and garbage by the other students, but he will likely find himself sprouting jackass ears and a tail!     FYI, some very pre-eminent elven wizards are on the faculty here.  This character definitely sounds like a gray elf, "elfier-than-thou" kind of a guy.  Better give him that 17 con and put the 15 on int, 'cause he's gonna need the hit points!!   (j/k, may-y-ybe   )  [This is just the sort of gray elf type that I was thinking of when I came up with Eremor the Eternal to be the deity-granddaddy of Barcarus and Meda in the Lauralie Summerhome game.]

We also talked about some elves tending more toward Sorcerer than Wizard, but I think those were Sylvan/Wood-type elves, weren't they?  IMHO, those elves would kinda think of wizards in general as being MR, or worse.  (For the thankfully uninitiated, MR=Mentally Retarded.) (BOOKS? WE DON'T NEED NO STEENKING BOOKS!)  But, of course, high elves and gray elves are much too sofistikated and swayve for that, aren't they?


----------



## FreeXenon (Dec 12, 2007)

*Durgeon Firebelly*

This sounds like fun. My stats are nothing to write home about and they barely meet the requisites:  

I am picturing a Dwarven Wizard who is pretty much average for a dwarf with the exception or being very, very bright. He is surly and not light of attitude. I have a feeling other characters will be much better equipped over all with stats. I imagine him as being able to attend the school by scholarship of the mere good will of a teacher or benefactor.

STR 	12
DEX 	10
CON 	19 (17 +2)
INT 	17
WIS 	10
CHA 	7 (9 -2) 

Nothing special here. He enjoys the challenge and rigor of the school, but feels that many do not appreciate or take for granted the skill and ability to manipulate the weave. Many students are too flighty or have it way to easy due to being rich or being very talented in the art.

I will most likely go Wizard and level of Fighter going for Spellsword later on.


----------



## Leif (Dec 12, 2007)

FreeXenon said:
			
		

> This sounds like fun. My stats are nothing to write home about and they barely meet the requisites:  I am picturing a Dwarven Wizard who is pretty much average for a dwarf with the exception or being very, very bright. He is surly and not light of attitude. I have a feeling other characters will be much better equipped over all with stats. I imagine him as being able to attend the school by scholarship of the mere good will of a teacher or benefactor.
> STR 	12
> DEX 	10
> CON 	19 (17 +2)
> ...



Nifty concept!  Kinda adds new meaning to the word "grunt," eh?  Like, "You wussy elves never had to WORK for a single thing in the Art.  It was just all given to you on a silver platter, while we regular fellows had to work and slave to learn every quirk of the aether."  I probably mixed a few metaphors and missed your gist, but is that kinda the general idea?


----------



## FreeXenon (Dec 12, 2007)

That's about it.   

This especially applies to those elves that take Precocious Apprentice. He would never have a chance with that sort of extra attention with his Charisma score.

How did you want to do HP and Money/equipment.


----------



## Leif (Dec 12, 2007)

FreeXenon said:
			
		

> That's about it.
> 
> This especially applies to those elves that take Precocious Apprentice. He would never have a chance with that sort of extra attention with his Charisma score.
> 
> How did you want to do HP and Money/equipment.



hp will be max at first level, as per ph, and roll 2nd level hp on invisible castle, using your character's FULL NAME.  This will be the accepted practice always, for invisible castle, so everyone take note!  I'll be getting back with everyone about starting money/equipment.  [Haven't decided fully about how strictly I want to enforce the "poor student" stereotype.  Hmm, maybe I'll give your character access to a trust fund or something? (a present from his rich uncle because he figured you'd never make any friends, otherwise, with that charisma score?) hehe]  By the way, what book is SpellSword in, anyway?  That has already come up once, and I'm not too sure about it.


----------



## FreeXenon (Dec 12, 2007)

Spellsword is in the Complete Warrior I think. I will have to take a closer look at it later on.


----------



## Zurai (Dec 12, 2007)

Spellsword is in Complete Warrior.

Is the PHB2 available for spells? I don't think there's too much in there that Turroth would take except the _Celerity _line, but there's a bunch of cool spells in there.


----------



## Scotley (Dec 12, 2007)

Leif said:
			
		

> Yes, Scotley, you were the "Elf in Question."
> 
> Interesting, interesting.  Hmmmm, got a bit of a chip on his shoulder, does he?  If he peddles that "this is a Second Rate Wizards Academy" nonsense around campus more than once, he will not only find himself pelted with rocks and garbage by the other students, but he will likely find himself sprouting jackass ears and a tail!     FYI, some very pre-eminent elven wizards are on the faculty here.  This character definitely sounds like a gray elf, "elfier-than-thou" kind of a guy.  Better give him that 17 con and put the 15 on int, 'cause he's gonna need the hit points!!   (j/k, may-y-ybe   )  [This is just the sort of gray elf type that I was thinking of when I came up with Eremor the Eternal to be the deity-granddaddy of Barcarus and Meda in the Lauralie Summerhome game.]
> 
> We also talked about some elves tending more toward Sorcerer than Wizard, but I think those were Sylvan/Wood-type elves, weren't they?  IMHO, those elves would kinda think of wizards in general as being MR, or worse.  (For the thankfully uninitiated, MR=Mentally Retarded.) (BOOKS? WE DON'T NEED NO STEENKING BOOKS!)  But, of course, high elves and gray elves are much too sofistikated and swayve for that, aren't they?




I was thinking more that other elves looked down on him for attending here, rather than his own distain for the school. He isn't wise and might say something foolish at some point though. I think you are correct that the Mountain Elves are sorcerers rather than Wizards. A gray elf could be fun though. Actually, I did put a 17 on Con, but lost 2 points for racial mod. Any chance we could talk you into allowing a re-roll of 1's on hit points after first level?


----------



## FreeXenon (Dec 12, 2007)

*Durgeon Firebelly (Male Dwarf Conjurer 3)*

I am not sure where I want to go with a prestige class at this time. I may change this completely as Combat related classes is not going to work well for me.    My 2nd level and 3rd Lvl hps says it all. *shakes head*

I am thinking for going for a Elemental and Summoning paths with Elemental Savant (Earth)  and then Arch Mage. 

This is pretty rough at this time. 


```
[COLOR=DarkOrange][SIZE=4][B]Durgeon Firebelly[/B][/SIZE][/COLOR]
[I]Medium Humanoid (Dwarf)[/I]

[b]Race:[/b]    Dwarf       	[b]Profession:[/b] Wizard's Academy Student
[b]Gender:[/b]  Male          	[b]Classes:[/b]    Wizard (Conjurer) 3
[b]Align:[/b]   Neutral	[b]Party Role:[/b] Summoning and Terrain Control

[b]Languages Known:[/b] Com, Dwarf, Draconic, Sylvanoptera, Terran

[b]Str[/b] 10 (+0) 
[b]Dex[/b] 12 (+1)
[b]Con[/b] 19 (+4) 
[b]Int[/b] 17 (+3) 
[b]Wis[/b] 10 (+0) 
[b]Chr[/b] 7  (-2) 


[COLOR=DarkOrange][u][b]Feats[/b][/u][/color]

[i]Armor (None) Weapons (Club, Dagger, Heavy and Light crossbow, Quarterstaff)[/i]

[W1] [b]Scribe Scroll[/b] *[b]Collegiate Wizard[/b] (CArc pg 181)
[L1] [b]SF (Conjuration)[/b] [L3] [b]Augment Summoning[/b]
[DM] [B]Brew Potion[/B]


[COLOR=DarkOrange][u][b]Skills[/b][/u][/color]

[b]Concentration[/b]   +10     = 6 [+4 Con]
[b]Spellcraft[/b]   	+11     = 6 [+3 Int] [+2 Know (Arcana)] 
[b]Knowl (Arcana)[/b]	+11      = 6 [+3 Int] [+2 Coll. Wiz.]
[b]Knowl (Planes)[/b]	+9      = 6 [+3 Int]
[b]Craft (Books)[/b]	+11     = 6 [+3 Int] [+2 MW Tools]

[b]Spot[/b]		+0/+2   = 0 [+0 Wis] [+2 Alertness - Familiar]
[b]Listen[/b]		+0/+2   = 0 [+0 Wis] [+2 Alertness - Familiar]


[COLOR=DarkOrange][u][b]Combat[/b][/u][/color] [SIZE=1][url=http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1422250]HP 2nd Level[/url]; [url=http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1426289]HP 3rd Level[/url][/SIZE] 

[b]Fort[/b]    +5/+7/+8 	= +1 [+4 Con] [+2 vs Spells] [+2 vs Poison]
[b]Ref[/b]     +4/+6      	= +1 [+1 Dex] [+2 vs Spells] [+2 Familiar]
[b]Will[/b]    +3/+5   	= +3 [+0 Wis] [+2 vs Spells] 


[b]BAB:[/b] +1		[b]Melee[/b] +1        [b]Ranged[/b] +2     [b]Mvmt:[/b] 20'
[b]HP:[/b]   19	[b]Init:[/b] [+1 Dex]
[b]AC:[/b]   11
    [+1 Dex]
	
[U][b]Weapons[/b][/U]      
    [B]Quarter Staff [/B] +1 1d6
    [B]Dagger[/B]         +1 1d4
    [B]L. XBow[/B]        +2 1d8
   

[b]Options[/b]

[u]Attack[/u]
[Racial] +1 to hit Goblins and Orc

[u]Defense[/u]
[Racial] +4 Dodge to AC vs Giants
[Racial] +2 vs Poison, Spells and Spell Like Abilities
[Racial] Stability

[COLOR=DarkOrange][u][b]Special Abilities[/b][/u][/color]

[Racial] Darkvision 60', Stone Cunning, Wpn Fam (Dwarven), Stability
[Racial] +2 vs Poison, Spells and Spell Like Abilities
[Racial] +1 to hit Goblins and Orc, +4 AC vs Giants
[Racial] +2 Appraise and Craft (Stone or Metal)


[Wiz 1] Summon Familiar, Scribe Scroll
[Wiz 1] Conjurer Specialist (Enchantment/Charm & Nercromancy)
[Wiz 1] +2 to learn Divination Spells, +1 Divination Spell per level


[COLOR=DarkOrange][u][b]Wizard Spells[/b][/u][/color]
Durgeon will concentrate on Summoning, Earth, Fire, Acid, and AoE spells

[b]Spell Book[/b] [SIZE=1][I]* Conj  [] Bonus Conj (Barred: Ench/Cha & Necr)[/I][/SIZE]

~  0 All 
9  1 Flaming Hands, *Mage Armor, Shield, *Grease, Floating Disk, True Strike
      Unseen Servant, Mount, Alarm
8  2 Protection from Arrows, *SMII, *Web, See Invis, Arcane Lock, Knock, 
       Foxes Cunning, Fog Cloud

[b]Combat Spells Memorized[/b]
4      0  13/14  [*Acid Splash], RM, DM, Arcane Mark, Mage hand
1+2+1  1  14/15  [*Grease], Shield, Flaming Hands, True Strike
1+1+1  2  15/16  [*SMII] *Web, See Invis


[b]School Spells Memorized[/b]
4      0  13/14  [*Acid Splash], DM RM, Pres, Open/Close
1+2+1  1  14/15  [*Grease], Unseen Servant, FD, FD
1+1+1  2  15/16  [*SMII], *SMII, Fox's Cunning


[b]Desired Spells[/b]
1 Hold Portal, ID, Magic Aura
2  Phantom Trap, Summon Swarm, 
    Bear's Endurance
3 *Phantom Steed, *Explosive Runes, Dispel Magic, *Sepia Snake Sigil, 
   *Sleet Storm, *Stinking Cloud, *SM III, Clairaud/voy, FB, LB, Windwall    


[b]Scrunch (Weasel Familiar)[/b][sblock]
Size/Type:  	Tiny Magical Beast
Hit Dice: 	3 HD (9hp) [i][½ d8 (2 hp)][/i]
Initiative: 	+2
Speed: 	20 ft. (4 squares), climb 20 ft.
Armor Class: 	16 (+2 size, +2 Dex, +2 NA), touch 14, flat-footed 14
BAB/Grapple: 	+2/-10
Attack: 	Bite +5 melee (1d3-4)
Full Attack: 	Bite +5 melee (1d3-4)
Space/Reach: 	2½ ft./0 ft.
SAttacks: 	Attach
SQualities: 	Low-light Vision, Scent, Improved Evasion,
                Share Spells, Empathic Link, Deliver Touch Spells
Saves: 		Fort +2, Ref +4, Will +4
Abilities: 	Str 3, Dex 15, Con 10, Int 7, Wis 12, Cha 5

Skills: 	Balance +12, Climb +10, Escape Artist +4,
		Hide +11, Move Silently +8, Spot +3
		Conc +6, Spellcraft +6, Craft (Books) +4, 
		Know (Dung) +4 Know (Arcana) +4
Feats: 		Agile, Weapon Finesse
Environment: 	Temperate hills
Organization: 	Solitary

[b]Attach (Ex)[/b] If a weasel hits with a bite attack, it uses its powerful 
	jaws to latch onto the opponent’s body and automatically deals 
	bite damage each round it remains attached. An attached weasel 
	loses its Dexterity bonus to Armor Class and has an AC of 14. 
	An attached weasel can be struck with a weapon or grappled 
        itself.	To remove an attached weasel through grappling, the 
        opponent must achieve a pin against the creature.
[b]Skills:[/b] Weasels have a +4 racial bonus on Move Silently checks and a 
	+8 racial bonus on Balance and Climb checks. They use their 
	Dexterity modifier for Climb checks. A weasel can always choose 
	to take 10 on a Climb check, even if rushed or threatened.[/sblock]

2920 - 79.5 Left

[COLOR=DarkOrange][u][b]Equipment:[/b][/u][/color]
   [B]Ring of Sustenance[/B] (Given by Benefactor, 2500gp)

54XP spent of 750xp

   [b]Potions[/b]
 4 Shield (3rd, 12xp)
 4 Protection f/Arrow (3rd, 24xp)

   [b]Scrolls[/b]
 4 Mage Armor (3rd, 6xp)
 2 Web (3rd, 6xp)
 2 SM II (3rd, 6xp)

   [b]Quarter Staff[/b]      [1d6/1d6, ×2 B, 4 lb.,-]
   [b]Dagger[/b]  	      [1d4, 19-20/×2, 10 ft., PS; 1 lb., 2 gp]
   [b]Light Crossbow[/b]   [1d8, 19-20/×2, 80 ft., P; 4 lb., 35 gp]

[b]Backpack[/b] (2lbs, 2gp)
[b]Durgeon's Grimoire[/b] (6lb, 215gp [352gp])
    (Weight 5lbs, Hardness 3, HP 6; DC 30 Lock; self made except for lock
    Invis Arc Mrk: Cover, inside back cover, and a center page.
    Vis Arc Mrk: Spine
    Dragon Hide cover and slip case with Vellum Pages, and a 
    an Arcane Locked Good Lock)

MW Artisans Tools (5 lb, 55gp)
Spell Component Pouch  (2 lb, 5gp)

Bedroll (5lbs, 0.1gp), 10 Candles (0.1gp),
Flint and Steel (1gp), 2 Waterskin (2gp),
Grappling Hook (4 lbs., 1gp), 100 Silk Rope (10 lbs., 20gp)

[b]Belt Pouches (2)[/b] (1lbs, 2gp)
3 Caltrops (3lbs, 3 gp)

[COLOR=DarkOrange][u][b]Money and Other Tender[/b][/u][/color]

[b]GP[/b] 0



[COLOR=DarkOrange][u][b]Physical Description[/b][/u][/color]

[B]Height:[/B] 4'6"         [B]Weight:[/B] 160 lbs
[B]Age:[/B] 22              [B]Handedness:[/B] Right
[B]Hair:[/B] Black          [B]Eyes:[/B] Lavender
[B]Stature:[/B] Average [B]Skin Color:[/B] Rocky Grey


Durgeon is of average height and stature. His long black beard is braided 
proudly in a pattern and a special technique that is very specific to his
family. His is not so concerned with his appearance, as people are merely
an annoyance that he has to put up with in his search for knowledge and 
understanding of the Arcane Arts. He keeps himself clean enough, but no
so clean as to have had to put some effort in it. 

[COLOR=DarkOrange][u][b]History[/b][/u][/color]
Durgeon was born to a poor branch of a rather rich and influential family. His
branch of the family was poor in dwarven skills and dabbled in things that 
were not very dwarven in nature. They did not prosper and were not popular. 
They were seen as the poor and unfortunate black sheep of the Firebelly clan. 

While other Firebelly families were engaging in Engineering, Mining, and 
Crafting his family was working in the Arcane, Farming, and Sewing and not 
with very much success. 

He chose the arcane path not because it suited his demeanor or temperament,
but more because it can help him and others get stuff done. It is a practical 
tool that he can learn how to use that not every one can. His family did not 
have the money to get him a proper tutor, and he certainly did not have the 
silver-tongue to be able to convince a mentor to take him on. He had the 
aptitude and desire, but not the influence to get the necessary schooling.

His family scraped to get together what learning materials they could. He 
tried learn from wandering bards and sages with little practical effect, but 
still he was determined to learn. He was very inquisitive but was not gifted
with a innate understanding of the world as others were. He asked many 
questions and wanted to understand how the world worked. What made 
sense to others often did not to him and required much studying for 
advancement.

One day a slick and honey-tongued dwarf came to his family and with
some official looking papers whisked him off to school to learn to be a wizard.
He had time to grab a cloak and book before the dwarf and his assistants were
hurriedly ushering him out of the house with not even a hug or goodbye to 
his family. 

He currently finds himself in this college in a room that suits him quite well. 
It is dark, damp and with water dripping. There is some mold on the ceiling 
and a an occasional rat the happens through. It may have been a storage 
room at one time. It is hard to say. He works in the library to help to pay for 
for his tuition and board. while the rest is taken care of - somehow and no one 
will tell him how or why.

Durgeon studies hard and with long hours while those with greater talent look 
at a book and all sorts of wondrous magical things happen. Those silty elves
have magic coming out of their pores and in their finger tips. Those gnomes, 
halflings, and humans seem to have it pretty easy finding people to tutor or 
help them.

Durgeon spends most of his time in his room studying and sometime wandering 
about the schools cellars and other hidden places. Antisocial and unappreciative 
of those students who have it easy here in school. Most have parents paying 
their way and do not have to worry about working or anything else besides 
opening a book once in a while and lifting a finger to have great praise be 
showered upon them for their magical prowess. But not Durgeon.

[b]Ring of Sustenance[/b]
His Ring of Sustenance was given to him by his benefactr during his first year 
at the academy and allows him more time to study and less time to socialize
as he prefers. He does not have to leave his room or study place to eat or 
drink, and only needs 2 hours of sleep. He is even more surly now when 
interrupted, because he has little need to be in contact with other people,
and has plenty of time to study and work in the library.

[COLOR=DarkOrange][b][u]Advancement[/u][/b][/color][sblock]
[i]CL20: Wizard 5/Elemental Savant 10/Arch Mage 5[/i]
[b]L01 Wiz 1[/b] SF (Conj), *Scribe Scroll, Summon Familiar
[b]L02 Wiz 2[/b]  
[b]L03 Wiz 3[/b] Augment Summoning
[b]L04 Wiz 4[/b] +1 Int
[b]L05 Wiz 5[/b] Energy Substitution (Acid)
[b]L06 ES  1[/b] GSF (Conjuration)
[b]L07 ES  2[/b] 
[b]L08 ES  3[/b] +1 Con
[b]L09 ES  4[/b] Widen Spell
[b]L10 ES  5[/b] 
[b]L11 ES  6[/b] 
[b]L12 ES  7[/b] School Focus (Evocation), +1 Int
[b]L13 ES  8[/b] 
[b]L14 ES  9[/b] 
[b]L15 ES  10[/b] Skill Focus (Spell Craft)
[b]L16 AM  1[/b] Mastery of Elements, +1 Int
[b]L17 AM  2[/b] Spell Power +1
[b]L18 AM  3[/b] Arcane Fire, Augment Elementals (MoE)
[b]L19 AM  4[/b] Mastery of Shaping
[b]L20 AM  5[/b] Arcane Reach
[/sblock]
```


----------



## Scotley (Dec 12, 2007)

Okay, Grey Elf will require a little changing around. How about Delunamanth Tylarapelotheenia
'First glint of moonlight on the ice of a midwinter's lake'. Just Tylara or 'ice' to her friends?

Str. 15 (17-2 race) Con. 13 (15-2 race) Dex. 15 (13+2 Race) Int. 19 (17+2 Race) Wis. 11 Cha 11 

She is a statuesque grey-elf maiden with long legs and a painfully thin figure. Her medium length straight hair is silver and her amber eyes seem to smolder, an effect enhanced by dark eye-makeup touched with copper. Her skin is almost translucently pale with just a hint an icy blue tint. Her cheek bones are high and her features chiseled with thin cruel lips of a dusky rose color and a pointed cleft chin. Her ears are long, sharply pointed and rake back on a line with her chin. She wears knee high black boots with heels that add to her height making her well over 6' tall. Daggers are poised for easy drawing in both boot tops. Silver hose the color of her hair topped by a short black suede leather skirt and a matching silver shirt with an red paisley over amber vest laced in front. Starting with a circle around her middle fingers as otherwise fingerless gloves moving on over her hands, her wrists and most of her forearms are bracers black of leather overlaid with runes and arcane symbols in brightly polished copper. A quiver holding arrows and a bow almost as long as she is tall hangs rising over one shoulder while the hilt of a long thin sword (longsword unless you'll let me use an Elven Thinblade from Races of the wild?) rises over the other. A wide belt lined with pockets for spell components and clasped with a coppery buckle in a dragon motif circles her waist. 

Any chance I can just use Tylara rather than her full name for invisible castle as long as I promise to be consistent?

Still have a lot of mechanical details to work out, but this is a start anyway.


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Dec 12, 2007)

So the feat I'd use Precocious Apprentice to qualify for would be Winter's Blast (from Complete Mage), which is a reserve feat that gives +1 CL on cold descriptor spells and lets me do a 15' cone of cold damage for 1d6*highest level of cold spell I have prepared.  It requires the ability to cast 2nd level spells, which is why I'd need Precocious to get it at 2nd.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Dec 12, 2007)

I am back rom my service call...
from post #17 quoted from...ME!:

Eldrich knight is found in the dmg pp187-188
spell sword in in complete warrior, pp79 - 80

also, may i be a domain wizard from Unearthed Arcana (Evocation domain) pages 57-58? i would lose familiar, but gain some spells from a specific list of spells.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Dec 12, 2007)

Leif said:
			
		

> Ideally, we can keep it going until I am just FORCED to go buy the Epic Level Handbook!  (yeah, right!   )  Honestly, I want to get from 2nd to about 7th level so fast that we'll be setting land speed records right and left.  That is so that we can get up to the fun part quickly, and really have some cool stuff to do.




are you familiar with conviction points and death flag varient rules?


----------



## Ryfte (Dec 12, 2007)

*More Questions*

I'd be interested to find out if we could use both the class variants and skill variants here. These variants are by Sean Reynolds and I've used them in the past and prefer them to existing rulings. *shrug*

The biggie, for Mikkanna at least, would be that *trapfinding* becomes more viable for anyone. I'm also looking for ways to add disable device and search as permanent class skills for her  She isn't the mechanical creator that someone else is making but her divination focus along with those and the variant skill system would make her a great disarmer. 

Scott: The domain wizard variant also eliminates the ability to specialize as well as losing the familiar... which might not be such a great tradeoff. If Leif allowed the feat/source then I'd recommend the Arcane Disciple feat from Complete Arcane. Basically it allows you to select a cleric domain of the god/pantheon/belief your character follows. You add those spells to your normal spell list and can prepare them as normal spells with the standard cleric domain spell limitation; one of each level. It requires Know (religion) 4, Know (spellcraft) 4 and being an arcane spellcaster as well as having an alignment which matches your deities. You can take it multiple times to gain additional domains but limited to the choices of your chosen diety. The advantage here is that you don't lose your ability to specialize or your familiar... and you still get almost an identical effect. Oh, and you use Wisdom for it, not Intelligence.


----------



## Leif (Dec 12, 2007)

Zurai said:
			
		

> Spellsword is in Complete Warrior.
> 
> Is the PHB2 available for spells? I don't think there's too much in there that Turroth would take except the _Celerity _line, but there's a bunch of cool spells in there.



That's affirmative!


----------



## Leif (Dec 13, 2007)

Scotley said:
			
		

> I was thinking more that other elves looked down on him for attending here, rather than his own distain for the school. He isn't wise and might say something foolish at some point though. I think you are correct that the Mountain Elves are sorcerers rather than Wizards. A gray elf could be fun though. Actually, I did put a 17 on Con, but lost 2 points for racial mod. Any chance we could talk you into allowing a re-roll of 1's on hit points after first level?



Oh, ok, that changes things a bit, doesn't it?  Well, Gray Elves and High Elves probably wouldn't look down on him for that.  Mountain Elves, however, surely would, and Wood Elves probably would, too.  Unless you're thinking that there is some other reason why they look down on you for attending The Academy?  Maybe a family reason of some sort?


Yeah, I'll allow ONE re-roll of 1's on hp for 2nd level.  Not sure about after that, though.


----------



## Leif (Dec 13, 2007)

FreeXenon said:
			
		

> I am not sure where I want to go with a prestige class at this time. I may change this completely as Combat related classes is not going to work well for me.    My 2nd level hp says it all. *shakes head*
> 
> I am thinking for going for a Elemental or Summoning path and then Arch Mage. I will have to take a look at the books in next few days.
> 
> This is pretty rough at this time.



Ok why did you add 5 to your hp roll?  Your con says just +4
It's not nice to confuse the DM!!


----------



## FreeXenon (Dec 13, 2007)

Leif said:
			
		

> Yeah, I'll allow ONE re-roll of 1's on hp for 2nd level.  Not sure about after that, though.



 Yea!.....

Nevermind...  That's 2 1's in a row. I guess it's in the cards for me.  

Roll 2: HP 2nd Level (1d4+4)


----------



## FreeXenon (Dec 13, 2007)

Leif said:
			
		

> Ok why did you add 5 to your hp roll?  Your con says just +4
> It's not nice to confuse the DM!!



Hmmm.... I'm confused too...
Are we 2nd level, or did I misunderstand?   

L1 : 4 + 4 = 8
L2 : 1 + 4 = 5 
      5  + 8 =13 HP

Level 2 HP Rolls

*Edit:* I think I see what you were referring to. In my previous post (now correct) I put the total in the link.


----------



## Leif (Dec 13, 2007)

Scotley said:
			
		

> Okay, Grey Elf will require a little changing around. How about Delunamanth Tylarapelotheenia
> 'First glint of moonlight on the ice of a midwinter's lake'. Just Tylara or 'ice' to her friends?
> Str. 15 (17-2 race) Con. 13 (15-2 race) Dex. 15 (13+2 Race) Int. 19 (17+2 Race) Wis. 11 Cha 11
> She is a statuesque grey-elven maiden with long legs and a painfully thin figure. Her medium length straight hair is silver and her amber eyes seem to smolder, an effect enhanced by dark eye-makeup touched with copper. Her skin is almost translucently pale with just a hint an icy blue tint. Her cheek bones are high and her features chiseled with thin cruel lips of a dusky rose color and a pointed cleft chin. Her ears are long, sharply pointed and rake back on a line with her chin. She wears knee high black boots with heels that add to her height making her well over 6' tall. Daggers are poised for easy drawing in both boot tops. Silver hose the color of her hair topped by a short black suede leather skirt and a matching silver shirt with an red paisley over amber vest laced in front. Starting with a circle around her middle fingers as otherwise fingerless gloves moving on over her hands, her wrists and most of her forearms are bracers black of leather overlaid with runes and arcane symbols in brightly polished copper. A quiver holding arrows and a bow almost as long as she is tall hands rising over one shoulder while the hilt of a long thin sword (longsword unless you'll let me use an Elven Thinblade from Races of the wild?) rises over the other. A wide belt lined with pockets for spell components and clasped with a coppery buckle in a dragon motif circles her waist.
> ...



Yeah, by all means just use Tylara on inviso castle.  Sheesh.
No elven thinblade.  She's a wizard, isn't she?  Is she really going to spend that many feats on longsword and the bow?  Those are martial weapons and that means that they require one feat apiece for proficiency.  You'd do a lot better to pick out a couple off the Simple Weapons list, because one feat gets you all of those.


----------



## Leif (Dec 13, 2007)

Nac Mac Feegle said:
			
		

> So the feat I'd use Precocious Apprentice to qualify for would be Winter's Blast (from Complete Mage), which is a reserve feat that gives +1 CL on cold descriptor spells and lets me do a 15' cone of cold damage for 1d6*highest level of cold spell I have prepared.  It requires the ability to cast 2nd level spells, which is why I'd need Precocious to get it at 2nd.



Yeah, I've had to re-think that.  Precocious Apprentice won't qualify you for that feat, you'll need more understanding of 2nd level spells than the smidgen you get from that feat.  As a matter of fact, I'm not even sure that I will be using Precocious Apprentice, but I think that it will probably be disallowed.  I'm for sure gonna have to read it first, and I just can't seem to locate it.  Sorry.


----------



## Leif (Dec 13, 2007)

Scott DeWar said:
			
		

> I am back rom my service call...
> from post #17 quoted from...ME!:
> 
> Eldrich knight is found in the dmg pp187-188
> ...





UNEARTHED ARCANA is DISALLOWED FOR THIS GAME!  Not absolutely sure about Complete Warrior yet, either.


----------



## Leif (Dec 13, 2007)

Scott DeWar said:
			
		

> are you familiar with conviction points and death flag varient rules?



Goodness no!  I don't really like the sound of them, though.


----------



## Leif (Dec 13, 2007)

Ryfte said:
			
		

> I'd be interested to find out if we could use both the class variants and skill variants here. These variants are by Sean Reynolds and I've used them in the past and prefer them to existing rulings. *shrug*
> The biggie, for Mikkanna at least, would be that *trapfinding* becomes more viable for anyone. I'm also looking for ways to add disable device and search as permanent class skills for her  She isn't the mechanical creator that someone else is making but her divination focus along with those and the variant skill system would make her a great disarmer.
> Scott: The domain wizard variant also eliminates the ability to specialize as well as losing the familiar... which might not be such a great tradeoff. If Leif allowed the feat/source then I'd recommend the Arcane Disciple feat from Complete Arcane. Basically it allows you to select a cleric domain of the god/pantheon/belief your character follows. You add those spells to your normal spell list and can prepare them as normal spells with the standard cleric domain spell limitation; one of each level. It requires Know (religion) 4, Know (spellcraft) 4 and being an arcane spellcaster as well as having an alignment which matches your deities. You can take it multiple times to gain additional domains but limited to the choices of your chosen diety. The advantage here is that you don't lose your ability to specialize or your familiar... and you still get almost an identical effect. Oh, and you use Wisdom for it, not Intelligence.



On the class variants and skill thingys, the answer is NO.  If you want to make trap finding, etc. a class skill, then take a level of rogue somewhere.  Of course, you'll need to keep on taking rogue levels if you want to keep improving those rogue skills at the cheaper rate.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Dec 13, 2007)

Leif said:
			
		

> Goodness no!  I don't really like the sound of them, though.



they are not bad...they help for character survivability...i will try to find a link for the information. we use the conviction points in our table top game...they give a sense of the heoric, when things should have gone wrong, the fates smile...the death flag rules are tied to conviction points and can actually prevent a character from dying.



			
				Ryfte said:
			
		

> Scott: The domain wizard variant also eliminates the ability to specialize as well as losing the familiar... which might not be such a great tradeoff.



 i am actually not opposed to loseing my familiar( i think that it would hinder him to have a familiar) and it would allow me to stay as a generalist...not particularly wanting a specialist as an arceologist type.

however, *hand goes to forhead in dramatic pose* forsoothe, the point is moot ... our dm has completely disallowed the whole book of unearthed arcana. end of discussion.


----------



## FreeXenon (Dec 13, 2007)

*Lord of the Uttercold (CArc pg 80) for Earth*

Leif, I my character mostly fleshed out. I am thinking of concentrating my spells on Summoning especially earth and fire elementals. My other spells will concentrate on Acid (earth) and Necromantic spells, not undead though.

I am going for Elemental Savant (Earth) and then Archmage.

I was wondering if I could use a version of the Lord of the Uttercold feat (CArc pg 80) for the Earth Element (Acid) instead of Cold. That way my acid spells will be part Negative Energy by harnessing the vast depths of the deep elemental plane of earth.

What do ya think?

My planned build is something like this:

CL20: Wizard 5/Elemental Savant 10/Arch Mage 5
L01 Wiz 1 Spell Focus (Conj)
L02 Wiz 2  
L03 Wiz 3 Augment Summoning
L04 Wiz 4 +1 Int
L05 Wiz 5 Energy Substitution (Acid)
L06 ES  1 Lord of the Earthen Depths (Lord of the Uttercold [CArc pg 80] for Acid)
L07 ES  2 
L08 ES  3 +1 Con
L09 ES  4 Another Feat?
L10 ES  5 
L11 ES  6 
L12 ES  7 School Focus (Necromancy), +1 Int
L13 ES  8 
L14 ES  9 
L15 ES  10 Skill Focus (Spell Craft)
L16 AM  1 Mastery of Elements +1 Int
L17 AM  2 Spell Power +1
L18 AM  3 Arcane Fire
L19 AM  4 Mastery of Shaping
L20 AM  5 Arcane Reach
_
*Edit: *I am also looking for another Summoning feat or a Familiar feat for 9th level._


----------



## FreeXenon (Dec 13, 2007)

*Sack the Familiar?*

Could I possibly sack the Familiar for Augment summoning or SF (Conjuration) or something like that?


----------



## Scott DeWar (Dec 13, 2007)

[sblock=uh oh]


			
				FreeXenon said:
			
		

> Could I possibly sack the Familiar for Augment summoning or SF (Conjuration) or something like that?




did i start somthing here?[/sblock]


----------



## Ryfte (Dec 13, 2007)

lol, I think we all need to reign it in again and realize there are 5 sources... +1 for spells only as I understand it...

*Full Usage*
Players Handbook
Dungeon Masters Guide
Complete Arcane
Complete Mage
Spell Compendium

*Spells Only*
Players Handbook 2

Is that correct Leif?


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 13, 2007)

Here's Alexandra's WIP sheet. Still need to do a lot...feats, spells...I don't think I've seen how we're doing equipment yet...

Will polish off tomorrow, including description and background.

Name: Alexandra Howard Percival Rammikin III
Race: Human
Class/Level: Wizard 2
Gender: Female
Exp: 3000/6000

Desc

Strength (STR) 9
Dexterity (DEX) 17
Constitution (CON) 17
Intelligence (INT) 18
Wisdom (WIS) 15
Charisma (CHA) 17

Alignment: Neutral Good
AC: 13
Hit Points: 
Movement: 30

Init: +3
Base Attack Bonus: +1
Melee Attack: +0
Ranged Attack: +4
Fort: +3
Reflex: +3
Will: +5

Race Abilities
Bonus skill points
Bonus feat

Class Abilities:
Scribe Scroll
Bonus feats
Summon Familiar

Skills: 28+7
Concentration +8 (5 ranks + 3 con)
Craft (Clockwork) +9 (5 ranks + 4 Int)
Knowledge: Arcana +9 (5 ranks + 4 Int)
Knowledge: Engineering +9 (5 ranks + 4 Int)
Knowledge: Nature +9 (5 ranks + 4 Int)
Knowledge: Nobility +5 (1 rank + 4 Int)
Spellcraft +9 (5 ranks + 4 Int)
Use Magic Device +5 (2 ccranks + 3 Cha)

Feats
1 
1 

Languages - Common, Draconic, Elvish, Dwarvish, Gnomish

Money - ?

Weapons -

Armour -

Gear -		

Magic -

Background:


----------



## Scotley (Dec 13, 2007)

Leif said:
			
		

> Yeah, by all means just use Tylara on inviso castle.  Sheesh.
> No elven thinblade.  She's a wizard, isn't she?  Is she really going to spend that many feats on longsword and the bow?  Those are martial weapons and that means that they require one feat apiece for proficiency.  You'd do a lot better to pick out a couple off the Simple Weapons list, because one feat gets you all of those.




Have a little faith that your co-DM hasn't completely lost track of the rules. To quote from the SRD:

_Weapon Proficiency: Elves receive the Martial Weapon Proficiency feats for the longsword, rapier, longbow (including composite longbow), and shortbow (including composite shortbow) as bonus feats. _ 

The description of Gray Elf says they get all the goodies of the standard high elf. Now that Thinblade is an extra that I would have needed to spend a feat on. I guess in a way Tylara does have to spend a feat on these because she doesn't get the bonus feat the humans all seem to be using to get a second level spell. I was thinking that point blank shot would be a good feat choice for her since it would apply to ranged spells as well as the bow.


----------



## Scotley (Dec 13, 2007)

Are you using Slyvanoptera as per our game?


----------



## Leif (Dec 13, 2007)

OOOPS


----------



## Leif (Dec 13, 2007)

*Rules and Misc. Garbage*

Players Handbook II is also fully used, not just for spells.  *ON THE OTHER HAND*, the SRD is *NOT* to be used when it contradicts the ph (or any other book for that matter), so no longswords for elves without martial weapon proficiency.  (This means you, Scotley.) 

To reiterate:  *Full Usage:*
Players Handbook
Players Handbook 2
Dungeon Masters Guide
Complete Arcane
Complete Mage
Spell Compendium

NOT used if it condradicts/conflicts with/adds to any of the above:  SRD


Sylvanoptera is definitely in.  Sylvanoptera is the ancient language (in the same language family as Elvish) that is used for the casting of spells, spellbooks, scrolls, etc.  (Sometimes other ancient writings, too.)  To know more Sylvanoptera than is absoutely necessary for the use of your spells, you must take it as one of your allowed languages based on your intelligence, but all wizards have the option to do that if they so choose.

*Shayuri:*  Please note that the skill Use Magic Device is CROSS CLASS for wizards!  That's a rogue skill because the whole point of the skill is to be able to use devices that you are not SUPPOSED to be using because you're the wrong class.


----------



## FreeXenon (Dec 13, 2007)

Leif said:
			
		

> About the trading Summon Familiar for another ...



Fair enough



			
				Leif said:
			
		

> Sylvanoptera is definitely in.  Sylvanoptera is the ancient language ...



Will this language be effectively replacing Draconic in importance to Wizards or does it site along side it somehow?


----------



## Zurai (Dec 13, 2007)

Leif said:
			
		

> the SRD is *NOT* to be used when it contradicts the ph (or any other book for that matter), so no longswords for elves without martial weapon proficiency.  (This means you, Scotley.)




I'm confused. Elves getting proficiency in longsword, rapier, shortbow, and longbow are from the PHB. Grey Elves are PHB elves with +2 int -2 str. Literally that's the only extra thing; if you take out the PHB elf from them, they're a noticeably underpowered race because they lose the low light vision, alertness, auto-search, immunity to sleep, trance, save bonus, etc. Even without the SRD, the Player's Handbook specifically grants those four weapons to all elves.


----------



## Scotley (Dec 13, 2007)

Leif said:
			
		

> Players Handbook II is also fully used, not just for spells.  *ON THE OTHER HAND*, the SRD is *NOT* to be used when it contradicts the ph (or any other book for that matter), so no longswords for elves without martial weapon proficiency.  (This means you, Scotley.)
> 
> To reiterate:  *Full Usage:*
> Players Handbook
> ...




I would not steer you wrong. The bonus martial weapon feats for elves can be found at the bottom left hand column of page 16 of the player's handbook. I only reference the SRD because it is easier to copy and paste from there rather than from the book itself. 

The SRD is in fact official and should not be found in conflict with the other books. It often lacks some of the exposition of points found in the primary source and thus may cause confusion. Wizard's of the Coast put it out and the only changes you should see on the web are errata released later by wizards. The only changes the websites should otherwise be making are in formating for easy access. 

Also note that for specialists at least, there is a 'swap out the familiar for a power' option in players handbook 2, bottom of page 68 right hand column. There may be others in complete mage too. Tylara wants her familiar, but I thought it might be useful to your decision making process.


----------



## Scotley (Dec 13, 2007)

Thanks Zurai, looks like you beat me to the point.


----------



## Leif (Dec 13, 2007)

*Crestfallen DM*

Apparently, then, I stand corrected on several points.     Dang, I gotta read that deal about elves tonight.  That just seems like it is too powerful, but if it's in there, it's in there!

SRD is official?  Well butter my butt and call me a biscuit!

Sylvanoptera replaces Draconic as far as wizards are concerned.  For everything except talking to dragons, that is.

And evidently, ph2 contradicts me about switching out summon familiar.  If so, then we'll go with what ph2 says.


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 13, 2007)

I dunno about too powerful. They're just a handful of proficiencies.

Without that, elves would be a pretty weak choice, I think...on par with half-orcs and half-elves. As it is, they're a solid middle-ground race...in the same neighborhood as humans and gnomes, but not as solid as dwarves. They make good wizards, clerics and druids though because of those innate weapon profs which can give non-warrior classes a bit of extra oomph.


----------



## Leif (Dec 13, 2007)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> I dunno about too powerful. They're just a handful of proficiencies.
> Without that, elves would be a pretty weak choice, I think...on par with half-orcs and half-elves. As it is, they're a solid middle-ground race...in the same neighborhood as humans and gnomes, but not as solid as dwarves. They make good wizards, clerics and druids though because of those innate weapon profs which can give non-warrior classes a bit of extra oomph.



But, isn't the idea to have all the races equal to each other??  Why don't dwarves get proficiency with axe?


----------



## Zurai (Dec 13, 2007)

Leif said:
			
		

> But, isn't the idea to have all the races equal to each other??  Why don't dwarves gat proficiency with axe?




They do get weapon familiarity with the dwarven waraxe and dwarven urgrosh.


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 13, 2007)

And, it's worth pointing out, that the races are supposed to be 'balanced.' Not 'equal.' 

The idea is that the sum total of elf abilities, including proficiencies, weighed against the sum total of dwarf abilities, should give neither race a decided advantage over the other in the long run.

How well this is accomplished is open to debate, but most of the posts I see howling about overpowered races names Dwarf as being the #1 race in terms of abilities.

I rank elves personally like I do halflings. Excellent at certain niches, but not good generalists.


----------



## J. Alexander (Dec 13, 2007)

*Character*

Be a day or two before i can post a character, laptop went down so have to buy a new one.....and then transfer the book pdf files over....I will send what i can when i can to our allmighty dm.


----------



## Leif (Dec 13, 2007)

not to worry, JA, you've still got plenty of time. tick, tock, tick. hehehehe

And would one of you enlightened souls please tell me in definitive terms and in less than 250 words exactly what is the difference between "balanced" and "equal"???  And how does "equivalent" figure into this equation?  Or, in other words, how many elves can dance on the head of a pin, and does the answer change for a waltz or a watusi??


----------



## Zurai (Dec 13, 2007)

Balanced is 50 pounds of feathers vs 50 pounds of bricks.

Equal is 50 pounds of bricks vs 50 pounds of bricks.


----------



## Leif (Dec 13, 2007)

Zurai said:
			
		

> Balanced is 50 pounds of feathers vs 50 pounds of bricks.
> 
> Equal is 50 pounds of bricks vs 50 pounds of bricks.



  Smartass.  Couldn't have said it better myself! (But you can't play D&D with either feathers OR bricks!)


----------



## Ryfte (Dec 13, 2007)

Leif said:
			
		

> And would one of you enlightened souls please tell me in definitive terms and in less than 250 words exactly what is the difference between "balanced" and "equal"???  And how does "equivalent" figure into this equation?  Or, in other words, how many elves can dance on the head of a pin, and does the answer change for a waltz or a watusi??




Balanced - Any given race taken across an average using all the base classes will not have an inordinate given advantage overall.

Equal - Comparing the races directly without regard to class choices the races have equivalent abilities, adjustments, bonuses, etc.

That's IMHO of course and the reality of the situation is this...

*It's all an illusion to let the designers/developers do what they like based on their preferences.* 

Compare a half-orc to any other PHB race and you'll see the flagrant disregard for both "balanced" and "equal". There are insane zero la/ecl races in other book such as whisper gnomes (RoS) and the dragonborn (RoD) (not innately but there are combinations that are way over the top). Goblins, my favorite actually, are also quite underpowered as are kobolds... although the online web enhancement for kobolds here pretty much shifts kobolds into a solid zero la/ecl race. Basically, for the most part, the base level classical non-good races (other than Drow which have the +2LA thrown on them  ) are all underpowered when compared in both balance *and* equality (note: kobolds really are fixed if you apply the web enhancement variant to them) 

[sblock=Half-Orc]
* +2 Strength, -2 Intelligence, -2 Charisma.
* Medium
* Half-orc base land speed is 30 feet.
* Darkvision
* Orc Blood
* Automatic Languages: Common and Orc. Bonus Languages: Draconic, Giant, Gnoll, Goblin, and Abyssal.
* Favored Class: Barbarian[/sblock]

[sblock=Goblin]
*  -2 Strength, +2 Dexterity, -2 Charisma.
* Small size
* A goblin’s base land speed is 30 feet.
* Darkvision out to 60 feet.
* +4 racial bonus on Move Silently and Ride checks.
* Automatic Languages: Common, Goblin. Bonus Languages: Draconic, Elven, Giant, Gnoll, Orc.
* Favored Class: Rogue.[/sblock]

[sblock=Kobold]
*  -4 Strength, +2 Dexterity, -2 Constitution.
* Small size
* A kobold’s base land speed is 30 feet.
* Darkvision out to 60 feet.
* Racial Skills: A kobold character has a +2 racial bonus on Craft (trapmaking), Profession (miner), and Search checks.
* +1 natural armor bonus.
* Light sensitivity.
* Automatic Languages: Draconic. Bonus Languages: Common, Undercommon.
* Favored Class: Sorcerer.
* Level adjustment +0.[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Dec 13, 2007)

Ryfte said:
			
		

> Balanced - Equal - It's all an illusion



Yeah but I like Zurai's feathers to bricks explanation better


----------



## Voda Vosa (Dec 13, 2007)

*"Illusions! My specialty. You know? My father allways told me that I was good at this illusionary magic. He was a shoe seller, but he got eye for this kind of things. Also..." *The gnome continues speaking for about an hour.


----------



## Drowned Hero (Dec 13, 2007)

Ive beein lurking this thread tonight and it seems a fun game to join. But before i read it all i just place the quick question. All seat taken? 
Ive been itching some time to play a divine magic character and maybe this is my opportunity.

Ive seen in my vision a female dwarf for some reason.


----------



## FreeXenon (Dec 13, 2007)

*Dwarven Wizards.... Yea!*

I have a Dwarven Diviner proposed on Page 4. 

Welcome!


----------



## Scott DeWar (Dec 13, 2007)

Scotley said:
			
		

> . I was thinking that point blank shot would be a good feat choice for her since it would apply to ranged spells as well as the bow.




precise shot for ranged spells would be good too!


----------



## Scott DeWar (Dec 13, 2007)

Leif said:
			
		

> Yeah but I like Zurai's feathers to bricks explanation better




in terms of gaming:
 feathers are necessary spell componant for feather fall, where bricks fit nicely in the slings used by giants and ogres.


----------



## Scotley (Dec 13, 2007)

Scott DeWar said:
			
		

> precise shot for ranged spells would be good too!




My thoughts exactly. Maybe we can team up and talk the DM out of some extra feats?


----------



## Scotley (Dec 13, 2007)

I've played a couple of heavily armored characters over the years that I described as bricks and it looks like everyone in this party will be a featherweight when it comes to combat.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Dec 13, 2007)

Originally Posted by Scott DeWar
precise shot for ranged spells would be good too!


			
				Scotley said:
			
		

> My thoughts exactly. Maybe we can team up and talk the DM out of some extra feats?




would that be left featage or right featage?


by the way, i have looked in the phb 2 and foound immediate magic variation. it requires one to be a specialist...i have languished most terribly, but i may be changing from generalist to transmuter specialist...maybe...


----------



## Leif (Dec 14, 2007)

Drowned Hero said:
			
		

> Ive beein lurking this thread tonight and it seems a fun game to join. But before i read it all i just place the quick question. All seat taken?
> Ive been itching some time to play a divine magic character and maybe this is my opportunity.
> Ive seen in my vision a female dwarf for some reason.



Your welcome to submit a character. I won't be making casting decisions until...oh, when did I say? the latter part of next week.  I'll probably decide to go with between 4 and7 characters.  Two of the slots are locked already, three if someone gets off his backside by then.  I may want to choose a couple of alternates, just in case.  But, if it goes well, and everyone is pleased with it, we might start up a second group sometime.  Just don't get your DM spread too thin!


----------



## Leif (Dec 14, 2007)

I've already been more generous than I planned to be in regard to feats.  You mangy, good-for-nothing, lazy, sleight-of-hand artist, parlour-trick-performing, sorry excuse for wizards gotta WORK for your feats!!  

Maybe I was too harsh?? [shrug]


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Dec 14, 2007)

I think I'm probably going to bow out of this.  Good luck, all


----------



## FreeXenon (Dec 14, 2007)

Mangy?   
I am not mangy. Am I, Boss?


----------



## Leif (Dec 14, 2007)

FreeXenon said:
			
		

> Mangy?
> I am not mangy. Am I, Boss?



Is that you, FreeXenon, or your familiar? hehehe 
Nah, that was just the meds talking.    No One is mangy.  'Cept for the DM, but that's only psoriasis, I swear!


----------



## FreeXenon (Dec 14, 2007)

Doh! Foiled again!   

*scamper's away*


----------



## Scott DeWar (Dec 14, 2007)

ruff! ruff! *scratch itch scratch scratch itch* scruffy curr maybe, but not mangy!


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 14, 2007)

Alexandra, v2.0

Background still pending...equipment still pending...

[sblock=Alexandra]Name: Alexandra Howard Percival Rammikin III
Race: Human
Class/Level: Wizard 2
Gender: Female
Exp: 3000/6000

Desc
Alex dresses in a boyish style, preferring pants to skirts, and favoring rugged workclothes for when she's busy, or blousy white shirts under a smart, tight plaid vest or waistcoat when she wants to dress up a bit. Her long golden blonde hair is often piled up unceremoniously and held in place under a cap, and a pair of thin, gold rimmed spectacles perched on her pert nose makes her sky blue eyes seem a bit bigger and wider than they really are. Despite what might seem to be a concerted effort by a beautiful woman to squash her attractiveness, it shines through regardless. Through the glasses and hair, through the frequent smudges of alchemical ingredients and grease on her face, even through her unflattering work clothes her true cuteness seems to pierce every shroud laid over her.

Strength (STR) 9
Dexterity (DEX) 17
Constitution (CON) 17
Intelligence (INT) 18
Wisdom (WIS) 15
Charisma (CHA) 17

Alignment: Neutral Good
AC: 13
Hit Points: 
Movement: 30

Init: +3
Base Attack Bonus: +1
Melee Attack: +0
Ranged Attack: +4
Fort: +3
Reflex: +3
Will: +5

Race Abilities
Bonus skill points
Bonus feat

Class Abilities:
Scribe Scroll
Bonus feats
Summon Familiar

Skills: 28+7
Concentration +8 (5 ranks + 3 con)
Craft (Clockwork) +9 (5 ranks + 4 Int)
Craft (Alchemy) +6 (2 ranks + 4 Int)
Knowledge: Arcana +9 (5 ranks + 4 Int)
Knowledge: Engineering +9 (5 ranks + 4 Int)
Knowledge: Nature +9 (5 ranks + 4 Int)
Knowledge: Nobility +5 (1 rank + 4 Int)
Spellcraft +9 (5 ranks + 4 Int)
Use Magic Device +4 (1 ccranks + 3 Cha)

Languages - Common, Draconic, Elvish, Dwarvish, Gnomish

Feats
1 Alacritous Cogitation
1 Point Blank Shot

Spellcasting
Wizard (CL 2, DC 14+lvl)
Spellbook
0 - All PHB
1 - Mage Armor, Shield, Magic Missile, Greater Mage Hand, Color Spray, Animate Rope

Money - ?

Weapons -


Armour -


Gear -



Magic -



Background: 


[/sblock]


----------



## KerlanRayne (Dec 14, 2007)

Leif said:
			
		

> I've already been more generous than I planned to be in regard to feats.



 I saw the free _Brew Potion_ feat, was there something else I missed? 

I'm working on a Transmuter / Beguiler that's heading into Ultimate Magus. 

KerlanRayne

PS - Does Wizard have to be the first level? or can it be Beguiler?


----------



## Ryfte (Dec 14, 2007)

KerlanRayne said:
			
		

> I saw the free _Brew Potion_ feat, was there something else I missed?
> 
> I'm working on a Transmuter / Beguiler that's heading into Ultimate Magus.
> 
> ...




I believe both starting levels must be wizard... anyone?


----------



## Scott DeWar (Dec 14, 2007)

KerlanRayne said:
			
		

> I saw the free _Brew Potion_ feat, was there something else I missed?



i must have missed the bit on the free feat...unfortunately the character must be caster level 3 to use it i think


----------



## Drowned Hero (Dec 14, 2007)

*Greta Bricktoser Wizard 3*

Since theres already a Diviner i want to submit a Warmage _if allowed_. A miss Artillery so to speak, dwarwen and nice looking in Dwarwen standard, maybe she diviner and she are related?

Anyways im gonna put some stats to her and go trough the thread again to catch up all the bits of info again.


Greta Bricktoser.

[sblock]

WICKED ROLL on my third attempt as the two first was very bad and did not qualify to the 2x over 17 scores   

14/16/16/19/18/16

http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?a=show&id=1426181

[/sblock]

Character:

[sblock]Greta Bricktoser

Dwarf Diviner 3
Lawful Neutral
Representing Drowned Hero

Strength 14 (+2)
Dexterity 16 (+3)
Constitution 18 (+4)
Intelligence 18 (+4)
Wisdom 18 (+4)
Charisma 14 (+2)

Size: Medium
Height: 3' 9"
Weight: 100 lb
Skin: Tan
Eyes: Dark Brown
Hair: Black; Wavy

Specialty: Divination
Gave up: Abjuration

Total Hit Points: 18 = 8 (4+4con) + 5 (Lvl 2 HP roll [1d4=1]+4) + 5 (Lvl 3 HP roll [1d4=1]+4)
That is two LOUSY Invisible Castle Rolls both times landing on 1 [must be the revenge from the good stat rolls.   ]
Speed: 20 feet

Armor Class: 13 = 10 +3 [dexterity]

Touch AC: 13
Flat-footed: 10

Initiative modifier: +3 =+3 [dexterity]
Fortitude save: +5 = 1 [base] +4 [constitution]
Reflex save: +4 = 1 [base] +3 [dexterity]
Will save: +7 = 3 [base] +4 [wisdom]
Attack (handheld): +3 = 1 [base] +2 [strength]
Attack (unarmed): +3 = 1 [base] +2 [strength]
Attack (missile): +4 = 1 [base] +3 [dexterity]
Grapple check: +3 = 1 [base] +2 [strength]

Languages: Common Draconic Dwarven Giant Goblin Orc

Dagger [1d4, crit 19-20/x2, range inc 10 ft., 1 lb., light, piercing]
Club [1d6, crit x2, range incr. 10 ft., 3 lb, one-handed, bludgeoning]
Quarterstaff [1d6/1d6, crit x2, 4 lb., two-handed, bludgeoning]
Light Crossbow [1d8, crit 19-20/x2, range inc 80 ft., 4 lb, piercing]]

Owl familiar

Feats:
[DM] Brew Potion
Scribe Scroll [free to wizard]
Spell Focus (Divination)
Silent Spell (Metamagic)



Skills:

```
Appraise 	Int 	4 =+4		
Balance 	Dex* 	3 =+3		
Bluff 	        Cha 	2 =+2		
Climb 	        Str* 	2 =+2		
Concentration 	Con 	10 =+4+6 	
Craft_1 	Int 	4 =+4
Diplomacy 	Cha 	7 =+2+5 	
Disguise 	Cha 	2 =+2		
Escape Artist 	Dex* 	3 =+3		
Forgery 	Int 	4 =+4		
Gather Info 	Cha 	2 =+2
Heal 	        Wis 	4 =+4		
Hide 	        Dex* 	3 =+3
Intimidate 	Cha 	2 =+2
Jump     	Str*   -4 =+2-6 [speed 20]
Knowledge (arcana) 	Int 	10 =+4+6 	
Knowledge (architecture)Int 	5 =+4+1 	
Knowledge (dungeoneerin)Int 	5 =+4+1 	
Knowledge (history) 	Int 	5 =+4+1 	
Knowledge (nature) 	Int 	5 =+4+1 	
Knowledge (nobility) 	Int 	5 =+4+1 	
Knowledge (planes) 	Int 	5 =+4+1 	
Listen 	        Wis 	4 =+4		
Move Silently 	Dex* 	4 =+3+1 	
Perform Music 	Cha 	2 =+2
Ride 	        Dex 	4 =+3+1 	
Search 	        Int 	4 =+4
Sense Motive 	Wis 	5 =+4+1 	
Spellcraft 	Int     12=+4+6+2 [Knowledge, arcane]
Spot 	        Wis 	4 =+4		
Survival 	Wis 	4 =+4		
Swim 	        Str** 	2 =+2		
Use Rope 	Dex 	3 =+3

* = check penalty for wearing armor
[code]
The owl confers +3 on spot checks in dimly-lit conditions.
If the familiar is within reach, +2 on spot and listen ("alertness").

Zero-level Diviner spells: 5 (4+1) per day
First-level Diviner spells: 4 (2+1+1) per day

Dwarf:

    * +2 constitution / -2 charisma (already included)
    * Can move 20 feet even if in heavy armor
    * Darkvision (see 60 feet in pitch-dark)
    * Stonecunning (+2 on searching stone, intuit depth)
    * +4 to avoid being bullrushed while standing on ground
    * +2 racial bonus on saves vs. poison
    * +2 racial bonus on saves vs. spells / spell-like abilities
    * +1 racial bonus to hit orcs and goblinoids
    * +4 dodge bonus on AC against giants
    * +4 stability bonus to avoid being tripped/bull rushed standing on ground
    * +2 racial bonus on appraise checks if stone/metal

Wizard (Diviner):

    * Familiar / Alertness, etc.
    * High intelligence gains bonus spells daily
    * Specialist gets 1 extra divination spell/level/day
	
Greta Bricktoser's Equipment:
      Crossbow bolts (quiver of 10) x4
      Backpack
      Bedroll
      Bell
      Blanket, winter x2
      Caltrops
      Candle
      Case (for map or scroll)
      Firewood (1 day) x1
      Flint and steel
      Grappling hook
      Lantern (hooded)
      Oil flasks x4
      Paper sheets x10
      Parchment sheets x10
      Pouch x2
      Rations (1 day) x5
      Rope (50', silk) x1
      Sealing wax
      Signal whistle
      Signet ring
      Soap
      Spyglass
      Tent
      Torches x4
      Vial (for ink or potions) x10
      Waterskins x1
      Healer kit
      Musical instrument [Flute]
      Spell component pouch
      Spellbook x2


Owl familiar: Str 6 Dex 17 Con 10 Int 6 Wis 14 Chr 4; Hit points: 7; Initiative +3 (dex); Speed 10 ft., fly 40 ft. (average); AC: 18 (+2 size, +3 dex, +2 natural, +1 level); Claws +5 melee 1d2-2 [sic.]; Fort +2, Ref +5, Will +5, Listen +14, Move Silently +20, Spot +6; Weapon Finesse (claws) Alertness feat when in arm's reach; improved evasion; share spells; empathic link;


[/sblock]
```


----------



## FreeXenon (Dec 14, 2007)

If you want to make a dwarven diviner as well, I am sure that our characters will be different enough not to over lap. I am planning on, because of my stats, to concentrate on using summoning and AoE/Terrain controlling spells (Acid) with Ech/Cha as my barred school.   

I am cool with us being related. You may want to read the first part of my character history (top of page 4). Twould make for some interesting role playing.


----------



## Drowned Hero (Dec 14, 2007)

FreeXenon said:
			
		

> If you want to make a dwarven diviner as well, I am sure that our characters will be different enough not to over lap. I am planning on, because of my stats, to concentrate on using summoning and AoE/Terrain controlling spells (Acid) with Ech/Cha as my barred school.
> 
> I am cool with us being related. You may want to read the first part of my character history (top of page 4). Twould make for some interesting role playing.




Oh your right... I was mistaken in thinking that a school was taken if anyone else had submitted. So i can go with a Diviner as well   Cool.
Good thing we can make our characters related somehow. What do you prefer? siblings, father daughter, mother son, man and wife, cousins? 
I need to undust some books og magic and take a look on spells for this lady im building.


More to come.


----------



## FreeXenon (Dec 14, 2007)

Here is a small excerpt from his history. 


			
				Durgeon's History said:
			
		

> Durgeon was born to a poor branch of a rather rich and influential family. His branch of the family was poor in dwarven skills and dabbled in things that were not very dwarven in nature. They did not prosper and were not popular. They were seen as the poor and unfortunate black sheep of the Firebelly clan.
> 
> While other Firebelly families were engaging in Engineering, Mining, and Crafting his family was working in the Arcane, Farming, and Sewing and not with very much success.




I am thinking that you will want to be from the more influential and successful side of the Clan. That will put us in an interesting Role Playing situation.


----------



## Drowned Hero (Dec 14, 2007)

FreeXenon said:
			
		

> Here is a small excerpt from his history.
> 
> 
> I am thinking that you will want to be from the more influential and successful side of the Clan. That will put us in an interesting Role Playing situation.




I rolled stats before i saw you post so we will have to come up with a reason why we dont share same lats name   
But the idea of being from the rather more successful part of the firebelly's maybe as my character got a high charisma she is part of the ruling branch of the firebellys and married to a Bricktoser who she cant stand and left? Using the Wizard school as an excuses in the beginning but later on fascinated with the new knowledge?

rabble rabble rabble


----------



## FreeXenon (Dec 14, 2007)

Rock'n stats! Wow!    
I like that history. It fits well. 

Perhaps, I always had a crush on you, and you partially came here because I was here.
Too much?


----------



## Scotley (Dec 14, 2007)

Leif said:
			
		

> I've already been more generous than I planned to be in regard to feats.  You mangy, good-for-nothing, lazy, sleight-of-hand artist, parlour-trick-performing, sorry excuse for wizards gotta WORK for your feats!!
> 
> Maybe I was too harsh?? [shrug]




Hee Hee, I thought that was actually a fairly tame response for you.   

We are very greatful for the brew potion feat you gave us. I didn't really expect any more freebees.


----------



## Leif (Dec 14, 2007)

*Kerlan Rayne:*  Both starting levels must be wizard. (Oops, now ALL THREE starting levels must be wizard!)

*Scott DeWar:*  OMG!! UR absolutely right about Brew Potion not being available to 2nd level characters.  DRAT!  Guess everyone will have to be 3rd level wizard at the start then.  Otherwise I doubt if I can adequately restrain myself from slaughtering the whole party right out of the gate!    

*Drowned Hero:*  Related characters are cool, but don't presume that if one of you is selected the other one will be also.  It might be better to wait and firm up these familial relationships among party members AFTER the party itself is more firmed up.

*On that subject,* 
let me say this:  Everyone who has submitted a character so far has done an excellent job and been very creative.  Any DM who has such players is very, very lucky.  But it is simply not possible for me to accept everyone into the game.  I wish that I could clone myself and pull that off, but with my other responsibilities, I'm afraid that it would require cloning or something similar.


----------



## Leif (Dec 14, 2007)

Scotley said:
			
		

> Hee Hee, I thought that was actually a fairly tame response for you.
> We are very greatful for the brew potion feat you gave us. I didn't really expect any more freebees.



Well, honestly, the "fairly tame response" was said very tongue-in-cheek and was intended to be humorous.  It was only when I went back and read it later that I saw that my sarcasm didn't make it into the post at all.  And the brew potion feat will require starting level to be advanced to third, too, so everybody will have to bring their characters up to date on that score.  The brew potion feat is given because I just KNOW that you're going to need healing, so I want to give you ready access to potions so that you can trade the potions that you brew on a one-for-one basis to priest types for healing potions.


----------



## FreeXenon (Dec 14, 2007)

3rd Level... Yea! 
A free feat! Yea!
Restraint from slaughtering PC's. Yea! 

Character is adjusted for 3rd, I rolled 2 hp for Level 3. _*shakes head again*_


----------



## Drowned Hero (Dec 14, 2007)

FreeXenon said:
			
		

> Rock'n stats! Wow!
> I like that history. It fits well.
> 
> Perhaps, I always had a crush on you, and you partially came here because I was here.
> Too much?




Lol i find that cool. So long my character can reserve herself of being victim of harassment   



			
				Leif said:
			
		

> *Drowned Hero:*  Related characters are cool, but don't presume that if one of you is selected the other one will be also.  It might be better to wait and firm up these familial relationships among party members AFTER the party itself is more firmed up.




Yeah I understand that absolutely, in my case its just a matter of extra flavor being related to another member of the group.

Talking about flavour. I got a background to setup... I will post it tomorrow.


----------



## FreeXenon (Dec 14, 2007)

*Two Questions...*

*Leif:* Two questions that may slipped underneath your radar...


Will Sylvanoptera be effectively replacing Draconic in importance to Wizards or does it site along side it somehow?

I was wondering if I could use a version of the Lord of the Uttercold feat (CArc pg 80) for the Earth Element (Acid) instead of Cold. That way my acid spells will be part Negative Energy by harnessing the vast depths of the deep elemental plane of earth.


----------



## FreeXenon (Dec 14, 2007)

*Role Playing Durgeon Firebelly...*



			
				Drowned Hero said:
			
		

> Lol i find that cool. So long my character can reserve herself of being victim of harassment



My character lacks something in the way of social skills (chr 7 and Ench/Cha barred). He will, in general be quiet unless provoked.    If he is provoked he is most likely going to be rude or blunt. 

When it comes to the opposite sex he will most likely fumble over himself, get frustrated at himself, blowup, and then stomp off.


----------



## Leif (Dec 14, 2007)

*Anyway, all the Xenon I've ever found is like wayyy expensive!! *



			
				FreeXenon said:
			
		

> *Leif:* Two questions that may slipped underneath your radar...
> Will Sylvanoptera be effectively replacing Draconic in importance to Wizards or does it site along side it somehow?
> I was wondering if I could use a version of the Lord of the Uttercold feat (CArc pg 80) for the Earth Element (Acid) instead of Cold. That way my acid spells will be part Negative Energy by harnessing the vast depths of the deep elemental plane of earth.



I tried to halfway answer/sidestep the Sylvanoptera question before.  It probably replaces Draconic for The Academy students.  Which is to say that elsewhere in the world, Draconic may be the wizardly language of choice, with all of the difficulties, weirdness, and general funk that having two magic traditions operating simultaneously will entail.

I'll have to read up on the Lord of the Uttercold feat before I can answer the second question.  But I will say this:  if the "version" that you speak of is in the rules and works this way, then chances are that it may be approved, depending on my final reading of the feat.  If this is your own, personal, tweaking of the feat into your own "version," then chances are that it will not be approved for use initially.  Later on, after I've gotten used to everyone and running the game and all that stuff, I will probably be more open to that sort of thing.  For now, it just taxes my brain too heavily!  (Hope you understand.)


----------



## FreeXenon (Dec 14, 2007)

*Metamagic and Effective Spell Level*

Since this is an all Wizard game there will most likely be a lot of Metamagic freakiness happening. 

There is a problem with metamagic'd spells that take up higher slots - say an Empowered Melfs Acid Arrow takes 4rth Level slot and yet has the save of a 2nd level spell and is considered for all intents and purposes as a 2nd level spell.  This effect is especially important when determining the spell's saving throw and spell level (for things such as Lesser Globe of Invulnerability. 

I am curious if you will institute a House Rule where Metamagiced spells are considered a spell of the level of the slot that they take up. In effect giving us an implied Heighten Spell. This should also effect spells that are memorized in a higher level slot.

Normally this empowered MAA would not make it through the LGoI, but with this sort of HR it would. 

Just a thought.


----------



## FreeXenon (Dec 14, 2007)

Gotcha. 
I more than understand.


----------



## Leif (Dec 14, 2007)

FreeXenon said:
			
		

> Since this is an all Wizard game there will most likely be a lot of Metamagic freakiness happening. There is a problem with metamagic'd spells that take up higher slots - say an Empowered Melfs Acid Arrow takes 4rth Level slot and yet has the save of a 2nd level spell and is considered for all intents and purposes as a 2nd level spell.  This effect is especially important when determining the spell's saving throw and spell level (for things such as Lesser Globe of Invulnerability. I am curious if you will institute a House Rule where Metamagiced spells are considered a spell of the level of the slot that they take up. In effect giving us an implied Heighten Spell. This should also effect spells that are memorized in a higher level slot. Normally this empowered MAA would not make it through the LGoI, but with this sort of HR it would.  Just a thought.



Interesting point!  Not presently prepared to answer this one definitively, either.  It is possible that I could go this way, though.  For now, I'm not willing to go beyond saying, "cool idea," and "maybe."  "Maybe not," too.  Stay tuned.


----------



## Scotley (Dec 14, 2007)

Any idea yet what you might be giving for starting resouces--gold, gear and experience points for potion making? Will we have access to lab facilities? 

Thanks for the extra level! I think. Your warnings are a bit dire.


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 14, 2007)

Mew...okay. Will add 3rd level too.

I think Alex will have an owl familiar.

...oooo...any rules for construct familiars? She could have a little Clash of the Titans mecha-owl...

Hm. Or she could just make an effigy owl later on.


----------



## Leif (Dec 14, 2007)

*Starting gold, equipment, magic Answer*



			
				Scotley said:
			
		

> Any idea yet what you might be giving for starting resouces--gold, gear and experience points for potion making? Will we have access to lab facilities?
> Thanks for the extra level! I think. Your warnings are a bit dire.



Yes, you'll have access to a primo lab.  Gold/gear: well, since you've all been poverty stricken students until the start, just go ahead and use ph starting gold for first level characters plus 100 gp.  Experience for potion making: say 3rd level minimum plus 750 xp, to use or save as you see fit, and the raw materials for these potions at the start will be supplied by The Academy, too.  For any other magical type gear, yeah, go ahead and follow dmg for 3rd level characters starting out, and come up with some story about the stuff being family heirlooms, or found on the side of the road, or something.  See, I can still be kinda nice!


----------



## Leif (Dec 14, 2007)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> ...oooo...any rules for construct familiars? She could have a little Clash of the Titans mecha-owl... Hm. Or she could just make an effigy owl later on.



I hated that little squeaky goomer in Clash of the Titans!! Was his name Bee-bo, or something?  I kept wishing that Burgess Meredith would whip out a shotgun and blow that little thing away!   

But Seriously, no construct familiars now.


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 14, 2007)

Bahahaha

Fair nuff.

The 5th level of Effigy Master gives me an empathic link to one of my effigies anyway. It's actually even better than a familiar cuz there's no consequences for getting it destroyed.


----------



## FreeXenon (Dec 14, 2007)

*A).* Does that mean that we get GP for our level (~2700?) + Max GP for Level 1 (~120?) + 100; XP for level + discretionary 750xp and we only pay XP for potions?

or 

*B).*2700gp; XP for level + discretionary 750xp and we only pay XP for potions?


----------



## FreeXenon (Dec 14, 2007)

How much for a MW Spell Book and what would the stat's be?
I have taken Craft (Books) so I am keen to pimp out my Spell Book. =)


----------



## Ryfte (Dec 14, 2007)

Not that it matters as Leif will select the characters he wants to... but just so you know...

Drowned Hero, FreeXenon... I've had a Diviner submission in the mix from the beginning she's towards the top of the 2nd page; Mikkanna, female gnome focused diviner 3 (It's the super specialist alternate class feature applied to a diviner specialist). She's really an extremely divination focused wizard though! *shrug*

$$$ confused now... as FreeXenon seems to be as well.


----------



## Scotley (Dec 14, 2007)

FreeXenon said:
			
		

> How much for a MW Spell Book and what would the stat's be?
> I have taken Craft (Books) so I am keen to pimp out my Spell Book. =)




I think you can find some rules for spell books in Complete Arcane.


----------



## FreeXenon (Dec 14, 2007)

I'm not focusing on Divination as a matter of course. He is inquisitive and the specializing in Divination is the cheapest way to get extra spells and to make him more versatile. It also helps to show his antisocial tendencies by forsaking Enc/Cha. Divination spells come in handy often and it cannot hurt to have some available.. He is a Divination Specialist because it is convenient. 

It is best to not think of him as one.   

Does that make sense?

It would be cool to have a party full of Divination Specialists.


----------



## FreeXenon (Dec 14, 2007)

Scotley said:
			
		

> I think you can find some rules for spell books in Complete Arcane.



 Thanks. I will have to check that out when I get home.


----------



## FreeXenon (Dec 14, 2007)

Also, if we only pay XP for potions, does the same apply for scrolls, seeming as we can craft them as well?


----------



## Leif (Dec 14, 2007)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> Bahahaha Fair nuff.
> The 5th level of Effigy Master gives me an empathic link to one of my effigies anyway. It's actually even better than a familiar cuz there's no consequences for getting it destroyed.



 Letting your familiar get destroyed is just CRUEL!


----------



## Leif (Dec 14, 2007)

FreeXenon said:
			
		

> *A).* Does that mean that we get GP for our level (~2700?) + Max GP for Level 1 (~120?) + 100; XP for level + discretionary 750xp and we only pay XP for potions?
> or
> *B).*2700gp; XP for level + discretionary 750xp and we only pay XP for potions?



Acutally, I was thinking I'd make you roll for level 1 gold, but, okay, take max, 120 gp.  Plus the extra 100 gp, =220 gp for gear. xp= min for 3rd level +750, and you can spend as much of your xp as you want on making potions, even if you want to spend so much that you have to start as 2nd level.  The xp cost is the only cost for these initial potions, but after this one time, costs will be by the book.  You can, of course, only MAKE potions of wizard spells that you can cast.  If you want to get any cure potions, we'll have to take care of that in the game.


----------



## Leif (Dec 14, 2007)

FreeXenon said:
			
		

> How much for a MW Spell Book and what would the stat's be?
> I have taken Craft (Books) so I am keen to pimp out my Spell Book. =)



Hmmmm, a keen pimp.  I'll have to keep my eye on you!   But seriously, I wasn't even aware that there was such a thing as a MW spellbook.


----------



## Leif (Dec 14, 2007)

FreeXenon said:
			
		

> I'm not focusing on Divination as a matter of course. He is inquisitive and the specializing in Divination is the cheapest way to get extra spells and to make him more versatile. It also helps to show his antisocial tendencies by forsaking Enc/Cha. Divination spells come in handy often and it cannot hurt to have some available.. He is a Divination Specialist because it is convenient.
> It is best to not think of him as one.
> Does that make sense?
> It would be cool to have a party full of Divination Specialists.



Doesn't being a specialist mean that you have TWO prohibited schools?  I'm sure that it does, so don't you have another one to pick out?  I'm sure that you do.


----------



## Leif (Dec 14, 2007)

FreeXenon said:
			
		

> Also, if we only pay XP for potions, does the same apply for scrolls, seeming as we can craft them as well?



AHHHH!  It's so nice to see someone paying attention for a change!


----------



## FreeXenon (Dec 14, 2007)

Leif said:
			
		

> Doesn't being a specialist mean that you have TWO prohibited schools?  I'm sure that it does, so don't you have another one to pick out?  I'm sure that you do.



Divination is the only school where you select one as per SRD.


----------



## Leif (Dec 14, 2007)

*What have I done??*

So, basically, what I've done here, is paint myself into a corner. hehe.  You'll be able to pretty much have a very ample supply of potions and scrolls, whatever first and second level spells your little hearts could EVER desire, and not much cash at all.  Sounds perfect!


----------



## Leif (Dec 14, 2007)

FreeXenon said:
			
		

> Divination is the only school where you select one as per SRD.



Hell, I KNEW that!!  srd and ph, too.  never mind.


----------



## FreeXenon (Dec 14, 2007)

I am not sure if I remember correctly, but did you mention that we could trade our Arcane potions for Divine potions or something like that?    Or do we have to buy them at normal prices?


----------



## Ryfte (Dec 14, 2007)

Hmmm... okay... still doing the 3rd level conversion...

1. I'm looking at the familiars and was interested in the lizard... but I'd like to go for a smaller one, specifically a gecko of some type. It would be fine as opposed to tiny and I'm not sure if that's acceptable. If it is then I'll just use the normal lizard stat block but Spitz (the familiar) will be much smaller, perhaps 4 or 5 inches long including his tail. Think... Geiko   *shrug* 

2. 750xp for *crafting potions* only? Scrolls? Other items? (note: my 3rd level feat is Craft Wondrous Items)

2a. When crafting potions there is no associated gp cost, it merely costs XP, correct?


----------



## Leif (Dec 14, 2007)

FreeXenon said:
			
		

> I am not sure if I remember correctly, but did you mention that we could trade our Arcane potions for Divine potions or something like that?    Or do we have to buy them at normal prices?



Scroll down immediately and read post #186.  Then let me know if you still have questions.


----------



## FreeXenon (Dec 14, 2007)

By "_Take care of that in the game_" acquire them while 'in-character', correct?


----------



## Leif (Dec 14, 2007)

Ryfte said:
			
		

> Hmmm... okay... still doing the 3rd level conversion...
> 1. I'm looking at the familiars and was interested in the lizard... but I'd like to go for a smaller one, specifically a gecko of some type. It would be fine as opposed to tiny and I'm not sure if that's acceptable. If it is then I'll just use the normal lizard stat block but Spitz (the familiar) will be much smaller, perhaps 4 or 5 inches long including his tail. Think... Geiko   *shrug*
> 2. 750xp for *crafting potions* only? Scrolls? Other items? (note: my 3rd level feat is Craft Wondrous Items)
> 2a. When crafting potions there is no associated gp cost, it merely costs XP, correct?



1.  So you want the Geico Gecko??  Will your familiar have that cool british accent, too?  The only possible issue that I have is that it's just that much more difficult for me to imagine a critter that tiny with as many hp as a familar will eventually have.  But, what the heck, sure, go ahead.  Note that his movement will be decreased a corresponding amount also.

2. Most of your wondrous items that are really any good will also require the casting of spells that you can't cast at 3rd level.  But, if you can do everything necessary at 3rd, then go for it.

2a. Potions and Scrolls, but basically correct.  Wondrous items cost full book value.


----------



## Leif (Dec 14, 2007)

FreeXenon said:
			
		

> By "_Take care of that in the game_" acquire them while 'in-character', correct?



yes, sir.


----------



## Ryfte (Dec 14, 2007)

Leif said:
			
		

> 1.  So you want the Geico Gecko??  Will your familiar have that cool british accent, too?  The only possible issue that I have is that it's just that much more difficult for me to imagine a critter that tiny with as many hp as a familar will eventually have.  But, sure, go ahead.  Note that his movement will be decreased a corresponding amount also.




Cool, thanks. I'll modify the bite attack and stats accordingly from the MM for size change including the movement rate. He's really *not* going to be a "mobility" familiar anyways... just more of a flavor/rp addition. 

Edit: I'll quarter HP him if you'd like as opposed to half? HP really isn't related to size though, lol. It never has been. *shrug* Especially when it comes to magic... and a familiar *is* a magical beast after all. 



			
				Leif said:
			
		

> 2. Most of your wondrous items that are really any good will also require the casting of spells that you can't cast at 3rd level.  But, if you can do everything necessary at 3rd, then go for it.




Is this before or after sharing spells?


----------



## Leif (Dec 14, 2007)

I just thought of something else, too.  You know how when you play a wizard character, you really don't usually want to spend time making magic items because you'll get so far behind in the adventure because everybody else will be out smashing monsters and swiping gold and magic without you?  In this game, everybody is going to want to spend some down time making potons, scrolls, whatever eventually.  But, and this is another option, you may want to make like a sort of schedule for who will be adventuring at a given time, and who will be making supplies, etc.  That way you could have a sort of "dungeon rotation" and a "laboratory rotation" and keep everybody flush with both magic items and experience points.  Just a weird, crazy thought brought on by the impending weekend, I'm sure.


----------



## Leif (Dec 14, 2007)

Ryfte said:
			
		

> Cool, thanks. I'll modify the bite attack and stats accordingly from the MM for size change including the movement rate. He's really *not* going to be a "mobility" familiar anyways... just more of a flavor/rp addition.
> Edit: I'll quarter HP him if you'd like as opposed to half? HP really isn't related to size though, lol. It never has been. *shrug* Especially when it comes to magic... and a familiar *is* a magical beast after all.
> Is this before or after sharing spells?



No, when I said "go ahead" I meant "go ahead and give him standard hp."

Before or after sharing spells?  Does that really matter?  If you want a spell that badly, why wouldn't you just take it as one of your own?  I'm confused.


----------



## FreeXenon (Dec 14, 2007)

I'm pretty much done'ish until we find out who is in the game and we start sharing spells. 
Then I will look at making more scroll and potions, and most likely change my spell list.


----------



## Ryfte (Dec 14, 2007)

Leif said:
			
		

> Before or after sharing spells?  Does that really matter?  If you want a spell that badly, why wouldn't you just take it as one of your own?  I'm confused.




For item creation purposes specifically, i.e. there may be spells others are taking that you aren't but you might want a scroll or potion with it. For example... I specifically didn't take magic missile as a spell... Mikkanna just isn't an "offensive" wizard at all. But she might find it useful to have a scroll just in case. Thus it would matter to her.

1. On another note... do we keep any remaining xp from the 750 or is explicitly for crafting and remainders are discarded?


----------



## FreeXenon (Dec 14, 2007)

We have 3750 xp to work with and do with as we please. He mentioned that you could spend enough xp to take you down to 2nd if you really, really wanted to.


----------



## Leif (Dec 14, 2007)

Ryfte said:
			
		

> For item creation purposes specifically, i.e. there may be spells others are taking that you aren't but you might want a scroll or potion with it. For example... I specifically didn't take magic missile as a spell... Mikkanna just isn't an "offensive" wizard at all. But she might find it useful to have a scroll just in case. Thus it would matter to her.
> 1. On another note... do we keep any remaining xp from the 750 or is explicitly for crafting and remainders are discarded?



I guess I still don't quite get your point, because whether you had shared spells or not, you could only make a potion/scroll of a spell that you could cast.  Now, I'm kinda counting on you all not abusing my ruling that you can make potions/scrolls for no gold, but, yeah, you could make a few extra so that you could trade them for potions/scrolls that you can't make.  That was kinda the whole point in allowing the party to get some healing potions to make up for the lack of cure spells.

As to your other "note", read post #186 again.  I'm sure that it only AWARDS xp, it does not deduct or discard them.  So, in theory, if you have little taste for making magic items, then you'll just be that much closer to 4th level.


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 14, 2007)

This is just a flavor addition, but what are your thoughts on the idea of potions and scrolls in alternate forms?

Like, say, a scroll might be an intricate little clockwork puzzle that only a mage who knows the spell could work out (and otherwise is mechanically identical to a scroll). A potion could be a little one-use gadget that breaks down or consumes itself as it takes effect...

That sort of thing. Still clearly magical, mind you. This isn't an attempt to replace magic with technology. Just looking for a unique 'take' on things.


----------



## FreeXenon (Dec 14, 2007)

I think this is mentioned in PHB II or the DMG II


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 14, 2007)

Sort of, but I wanted to clear it with the GM. Not every rule has to be used in every game, even if it's in one book or another. 

And my specific request might not square with campaign premises, so it seemed more polite to ask than to assume it would be okay.


----------



## Leif (Dec 14, 2007)

*Cool!! Thank You!!*



			
				Shayuri said:
			
		

> This is just a flavor addition, but what are your thoughts on the idea of potions and scrolls in alternate forms?
> Like, say, a scroll might be an intricate little clockwork puzzle that only a mage who knows the spell could work out (and otherwise is mechanically identical to a scroll). A potion could be a little one-use gadget that breaks down or consumes itself as it takes effect...
> That sort of thing. Still clearly magical, mind you. This isn't an attempt to replace magic with technology. Just looking for a unique 'take' on things.



I'm all for it! I've got an NPC in the Lauralie Summerhome game who is a salamader teaching assistant to a professor at the Lauralie Conjurers Academy who uses potions in eye shadow form.

Some ideas:

1. eye shadow
2. body paint
3. candy bars
4. chewing tobacco
5. funny little cigarettes
6. suppositories


----------



## Leif (Dec 14, 2007)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> Sort of, but I wanted to clear it with the GM. Not every rule has to be used in every game, even if it's in one book or another.
> 
> And my specific request might not square with campaign premises, so it seemed more polite to ask than to assume it would be okay.



Thank you.  You are a scholar and a wizard.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Dec 14, 2007)

> Scott DeWar: OMG!! UR absolutely right about Brew Potion not being available to 2nd level characters. DRAT! Guess everyone will have to be 3rd level wizard at the start then. Otherwise I doubt if I can adequately restrain myself from slaughtering the whole party right out of the gate!




does this mean i have to re-work my character...i had started him a a rogue 1 then wizard 1 for story continuity. i figured he has a friend in high places (the doctor whhom had befriended him) that would have gotten him into the acadamy on a scolorship. also, with all of the choices for pc's, would it be possible to have to seperate parties for the purpose of keeping your sanity?


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 14, 2007)

Hee!

Thanks.

Alex's modus operandi would be little springloaded brass widgets, I think. Twist here, work this lever...and BANG...a magical effect.

Normally she would be very fastidious about informing people which way to point the things. Accidents of an unfortunate nature would hardly ever take place. Really. 

Try one!

*dashes for cover*


----------



## Leif (Dec 14, 2007)

Scott DeWar said:
			
		

> does this mean i have to re-work my character...i had started him a a rogue 1 then wizard 1 for story continuity. i figured he has a friend in high places (the doctor whhom had befriended him) that would have gotten him into the acadamy on a scolorship. also, with all of the choices for pc's, would it be possible to have to seperate parties for the purpose of keeping your sanity?



This is NOT negotiable!!  ALL characters start as Wizard 1, then go to Wizard 2, and then Wizard 3.  If you want to multi-class it must be after the game starts.


----------



## Leif (Dec 14, 2007)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> Hee!
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> ...



Personally, I think Alex should go with the suppository idea.


----------



## Drowned Hero (Dec 14, 2007)

Ryfte said:
			
		

> Not that it matters as Leif will select the characters he wants to... but just so you know...
> 
> Drowned Hero, FreeXenon... I've had a Diviner submission in the mix from the beginning she's towards the top of the 2nd page; Mikkanna, female gnome focused diviner 3 (It's the super specialist alternate class feature applied to a diviner specialist). She's really an extremely divination focused wizard though! *shrug*
> 
> $$$ confused now... as FreeXenon seems to be as well.




I noticed. But my diviner is not going to be a super diviner, i want my character to be base diviner with flavor, so expect variation from my side at least.


----------



## FreeXenon (Dec 14, 2007)

*Intelligence Increases Retroactive?*

Are Intelligence Increases Retroactive? 
Please, Please, Pretty Please with sugar on top and other kewl stuff?


----------



## FreeXenon (Dec 14, 2007)

*Conjurer?*

I ma not sure why, and it is not to my advantage, but  I am switching to a Conjurer Specialist with Ench/Cha and Necromancy as my barred schools.  

Perhaps I should go back?


----------



## Ryfte (Dec 14, 2007)

Leif said:
			
		

> This is NOT negotiable!!  ALL characters start as Wizard 1, then go to Wizard 2, and then Wizard 3.  If you want to multi-class it must be after the game starts.




Leif... as I understand it you actually wanted us to stick with wizard until at least 4th level based on a post on page 1, your first real informational post about creating characters. *shrug*


----------



## Ryfte (Dec 14, 2007)

FreeXenon said:
			
		

> I ma not sure why, and it is not to my advantage, but  I am switching to a Conjurer Specialist with Ench/Cha and Necromancy as my barred schools.
> 
> Perhaps I should go back?




Mechanical advantages do not make for a character that's any more fun! Go with what you'd enjoy more would be my .02.


----------



## Leif (Dec 15, 2007)

FreeXenon said:
			
		

> Are Intelligence Increases Retroactive?
> Please, Please, Pretty Please with sugar on top and other kewl stuff?



What intelligence increases are you referring to?  And what other kewl stuff?


----------



## FreeXenon (Dec 15, 2007)

Intelligence increases from Leveling up. My first one is going there.

Kewl stuff... Hmmmm... My Weasal familiar and his little shiny friends?


----------



## Leif (Dec 15, 2007)

FreeXenon said:
			
		

> I ma not sure why, and it is not to my advantage, but  I am switching to a Conjurer Specialist with Ench/Cha and Necromancy as my barred schools.
> Perhaps I should go back?



That sounds like a pretty questionable idea to me.  Couldn't have anything to do with reading about the Lauralie CONJURERS Academy, could it?  Word to the wise: Scotley came up with that name, not me.  If your cool with Divination, then I think you should stick to your guns.  As you so recently pointed out to me, you only have ONE prohibited school that way, too.  Still, if it's the milk-toasty nature of the spells in the divination school, then I'm not sure there's much help for that, and a switch may, indeed, be called for.  But there are seven schools besides divination, and conjuration is only one of them.  Do what thou wilt.


----------



## Leif (Dec 15, 2007)

FreeXenon said:
			
		

> Intelligence increases from Leveling up. My first one is going there.
> 
> Kewl stuff... Hmmmm... My Weasal familiar and his little shiny friends?




Leveling up from 3rd to 4th according to my ph.  So you've got a bit of time before that happens right?
Sorry to disappoint you, but your "weasel" doesn't interest me in the least.


----------



## Leif (Dec 15, 2007)

Ryfte said:
			
		

> Leif... as I understand it you actually wanted us to stick with wizard until at least 4th level based on a post on page 1, your first real informational post about creating characters. *shrug*



Did I say that?  Well, son of a gun!  I did, didn't I?    But isn't that where I was also talking about starting the game at 4th level?  I don't know anymore.  So much has changed in the last two or three days. *sigh*  As far as I know right this second, we'll be starting at 3rd level.  Obviously, it would just make me very, very proud if all the characters remained wizards for their entire careers.  But let's face it -- that's just not going to happen, now, is it?  So if someone just has to change class at 4th level, it wouldn't be very nice of me to say 'no' now, would it?  I had a GRAND VISION for this campaign, but as soon as characters under the control of other players come into the picture, my vision ceases to be endowed with the all-encompassing might of its former self, and we have numerous other visions of players for their characters that enter the scene.  Some of these compete with my vision, some of them aid my vision in unexpected ways, some of them try to become my vision.  My favorites are the ones that aid my vision in ways that I didn't expect.  Those that compete with my vision are probably not a good fit.  And those that try to become my vision are probably destined for failure, too, because I doubt if anyone else really does see the campaign in the same way that I do.  So take the field.  Show me some good hustle.  
BE .... ALL THAT YOU CAN BE!  (Or something like that...)


----------



## Scott DeWar (Dec 15, 2007)

Leif said:
			
		

> This is NOT negotiable!!  ALL characters start as Wizard 1, then go to Wizard 2, and then Wizard 3.  If you want to multi-class it must be after the game starts.



sound like i may need to do a bit of re-working...you gave an indefinite maybe of19-21 december 2007 for finalization, so i will be workingon it like a mad transmuting scientist...more to come...


----------



## Leif (Dec 15, 2007)

Scott DeWar said:
			
		

> sound like i may need to do a bit of re-working...you gave an indefinite maybe of19-21 december 2007 for finalization, so i will be workingon it like a mad transmuting scientist...more to come...



Can't wait to see what you come up with!


----------



## FreeXenon (Dec 15, 2007)

Leif said:
			
		

> That sounds like a pretty questionable idea to me.  Couldn't have anything to do with reading about the Lauralie CONJURERS Academy, could it?



 I have not read any of your source material yet. I should probably do that.


----------



## Leif (Dec 15, 2007)

FreeXenon said:
			
		

> I have not read any of your source material yet. I should probably do that.



No, please don't feel obligated in any way.  I was just afraid that perhaps you had mentioned conjuration because of that.  I'm glad that I was wrong about that.  If you just have an innate love of conjuration, then by all means, pursue it at your leisure.  I was just curious because before you seemed so committed to divination.  What happened?  Horoscope let you down?


----------



## FreeXenon (Dec 15, 2007)

It is more that my chosen role involves mostly conjuration spells. Summoning and spells such as web, grease, and stinking cloud.

Saturn is not in a good place for me either right now, but that was the least of my concerns.


----------



## KerlanRayne (Dec 15, 2007)

Drowned Hero said:
			
		

> WICKED ROLL on my third attempt as the two first was very bad and did not qualify to the 2x over 17 scores
> 
> 14/16/16/19/18/16
> 
> http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?a=show&id=1426181



Something looks fishy. How did you roll a 19 with 3d6? Looks like you were really rolling 4d6. You need to reroll. 

KerlanRayne


----------



## Leif (Dec 15, 2007)

FreeXenon said:
			
		

> It is more that my chosen role involves mostly conjuration spells. Summoning and spells such as web, grease, and stinking cloud.
> Saturn is not in a good place for me either right now, but that was the least of my concerns.



Well, that's certainly a valid reason.  (The spells, not Saturn.)  So have you reached a final verdict yet?


----------



## FreeXenon (Dec 15, 2007)

I think that I will leave it at Conjuration. I may take a closer look at what I am losing by dropping Necromancy, but I do not think it will be too much. Someone else will most likely be able to carry that line.


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 15, 2007)

I might take some of Necro.

It can't hurt my MACHINA. Makes it a good thing to lob necro-area blasts.


----------



## Leif (Dec 15, 2007)

FreeXenon said:
			
		

> I think that I will leave it at Conjuration. I may take a closer look at what I am losing by dropping Necromancy, but I do not think it will be too much. Someone else will most likely be able to carry that line.



Still planning to drop enchantment also?


----------



## Leif (Dec 15, 2007)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> I might take some of Necro.
> 
> It can't hurt my MACHINA. Makes it a good thing to lob necro-area blasts.



spooky!  machines made from corpses or skeletons.


----------



## FreeXenon (Dec 15, 2007)

Leif said:
			
		

> Still planning to drop enchantment also?



Yup! He is not much of a people person on either account. The only really painful part of loosing both schools is losing access to the Symbols and Power Words. Most everything else I can do without. 

_I don't need no steenking Symbols! _


----------



## FreeXenon (Dec 15, 2007)

If someone else picks up the Halt/Command undead, Symbols and Power Words I am hoping that Creatures I summon or the other area effects will work well, especially with School Focus and greater School Focus later on. All my energy based spells will have their DC increase by 2 by Elemental Savant, so I think I should do well enough to crank about it.


----------



## Leif (Dec 15, 2007)

FreeXenon said:
			
		

> Yup! He is not much of a people person on either account. The only really painful part of loosing both schools is losing access to the Symbols and Power Words. Most everything else I can do without.
> _I don't need no steenking Symbols! _



Heh, _Symbol_ and _Power Word {Whatever}_ are a long way away!!


----------



## FreeXenon (Dec 15, 2007)

Yea. That's why I am not so worried about it.


----------



## Scotley (Dec 15, 2007)

I'm thinking conjuration might be fun too! I'd give up necromancy and either Illusion or Abjuration.


----------



## Leif (Dec 15, 2007)

Scotley said:
			
		

> I'm thinking conjuration might be fun too! I'd give up necromancy and either Illusion or Abjuration.



Sounds very doable. Awww, why not give up all three, necromancy, illusion, and abjuration?


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 15, 2007)

Leif said:
			
		

> spooky!  machines made from corpses or skeletons.




Er...no. Not that. Made of brass and iron and wood...

Trafficking in body parts is pretty solidly Evil in D&D...much like real life.


----------



## Leif (Dec 15, 2007)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> Er...no. Not that. Made of brass and iron and wood...
> Trafficking in body parts is pretty solidly Evil in D&D...much like real life.



Depends.  Even the Catholic Church keeps relics that are bones of saints.  (Or ex-saints, I should say.)


----------



## J. Alexander (Dec 15, 2007)

*Defender/Protector*

Should have the final mock up my character ready to post sunday sometime. He stands right now with a heavy empasis on proetctive and defensive magic but he will also have one or two summoning spells and I thought of as a twist some darker necromatic magic due to his background....thanks to the dm ruling about sharing spells, I am intialy going to pick either individual or group protective/defensive spells and rely on copying from my teammates those spelss with some bang bang if that is cool with everyone.


----------



## Scotley (Dec 15, 2007)

Leif said:
			
		

> Sounds very doable. Awww, why not give up all three, necromancy, illusion, and abjuration?




Maybe if you gave me a couple of cleric domains in exchange?


----------



## Drowned Hero (Dec 15, 2007)

KerlanRayne said:
			
		

> Something looks fishy. How did you roll a 19 with 3d6? Looks like you were really rolling 4d6. You need to reroll.
> 
> KerlanRayne




Nope. As below from post 11.



			
				Leif said:
			
		

> Let's try generating 6 scores by rolling 5d6 and discarding lowest 2




I rolled 6 x5d6 taking the best 4 -> http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?a=show&id=1426181

As far i can see i did it right, DM im ok?


----------



## Scotley (Dec 15, 2007)

I expect to have some bang bang to trade with you J. Alexander. Still working on my list though.


----------



## Leif (Dec 15, 2007)

look forward to seeing him, JA!


----------



## Leif (Dec 15, 2007)

Drowned Hero said:
			
		

> Nope. As below from post 11.
> I rolled 6 x5d6 taking the best 4 -> http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?a=show&id=1426181
> As far i can see i did it right, DM im ok?



Nope, I said roll 5d6 and drop lowest 2.  5-2=3.  Best 3 not best 4.


----------



## KerlanRayne (Dec 15, 2007)

A few questions: 

1) Can we use items from the Magic Item Compendium. There are a lot of nice cheap items in there. 

2) I plan to have the Craft Wondrous Item feat. Can I pay someone to cast a spell for me to help make an Item? I'm assuming I can use scrolls but would like to know about other casters as well. 

3) Can I use the craft skills to make items as long as I can reach the DC by taking 10?

KerlanRayne


----------



## Leif (Dec 15, 2007)

KerlanRayne said:
			
		

> A few questions:
> 1) Can we use items from the Magic Item Compendium. There are a lot of nice cheap items in there.
> 2) I plan to have the Craft Wondrous Item feat. Can I pay someone to cast a spell for me to help make an Item? I'm assuming I can use scrolls but would like to know about other casters as well.
> 3) Can I use the craft skills to make items as long as I can reach the DC by taking 10?
> KerlanRayne



To keep it simple, let's say that the answer to all 3 of these is no.  These sound like things that need to be done in the game, rather than before we start.


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 15, 2007)

Just doublechecking...

Am I right in reading we only have 220gp to spend?

Plus the potions and scrolls, of course.

Alex at third level, after two minimal HP rolls...(Invisible Castle has a habit of rolling low), now with more spells and background info!

[sblock=Alexandra]Name: Alexandra Howard Percival Rammikin III
Race: Human
Class/Level: Wizard 3
Gender: Female
Exp: 6000/10000

Desc
Alex dresses in a boyish style, preferring pants to skirts, and favoring rugged workclothes for when she's busy, or blousy white shirts under a smart, tight plaid vest or waistcoat when she wants to dress up a bit. Her long golden blonde hair is often piled up unceremoniously and held in place under a cap, and a pair of thin, gold rimmed spectacles perched on her pert nose makes her sky blue eyes seem a bit bigger and wider than they really are. Despite what might seem to be a concerted effort by a beautiful woman to squash her attractiveness, it shines through regardless. Through the glasses and hair, through the frequent smudges of alchemical ingredients and grease on her face, even through her unflattering work clothes her true cuteness seems to pierce every shroud laid over her.

Strength (STR) 9
Dexterity (DEX) 17
Constitution (CON) 17
Intelligence (INT) 18
Wisdom (WIS) 15
Charisma (CHA) 17

Alignment: Neutral Good
AC: 13
Hit Points: 15/15
Rolls: http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1428145
Movement: 30

Init: +3
Base Attack Bonus: +1
Melee Attack: +0
Ranged Attack: +4
Fort: +3
Reflex: +3
Will: +5

Race Abilities
Bonus skill points
Bonus feat

Class Abilities:
Scribe Scroll
Bonus feats
Summon Familiar

Skills: 28+7
Concentration +8 (5 ranks + 3 con)
Craft (Clockwork) +9 (5 ranks + 4 Int)
Craft (Alchemy) +6 (2 ranks + 4 Int)
Knowledge: Arcana +9 (5 ranks + 4 Int)
Knowledge: Engineering +9 (5 ranks + 4 Int)
Knowledge: Nature +9 (5 ranks + 4 Int)
Knowledge: Nobility +5 (1 rank + 4 Int)
Spellcraft +9 (5 ranks + 4 Int)
Use Magic Device +4 (1 ccranks + 3 Cha)

Languages - Common, Draconic, Elvish, Dwarvish, Gnomish

Feats
b Scribe Scroll
1 Alacritous Cogitation
1 Point Blank Shot
3 Craft Wondrous Item
b Brew Potion

Spellcasting
Wizard (CL 2, DC 14+lvl)
Spellbook
0 - All PHB
1 - Mage Armor, Shield, Magic Missile, Greater Mage Hand, Color Spray, Animate Rope, Fist of Stone, 

Expeditious Retreat
2 - Baleful Transposition, Scorching Ray

Money - ?

Weapons -


Armour -


Gear -



Magic -



Background: 

Alexandra is the daughter of the noble house of Rammikin, an ancient family steeped in tradition and honor. Which is precisely why Alex was such a disappointment. Not only is she a girl, but she's an intellectual, with no sense of keeping households, organizing servants, or upholding the family name through cunningly arranged diplomatic marriages.Despite his best efforts, her father could not dissuade her from her libraries and researches and other pursuits that nobles avoided...and if they couldn't be avoided at least had servants do them!

In the end it was decided that Alex would go off to school. This suited Ashley well with her hunger to learn, and it suited her father well because it would remove her from any public eye and in a completely blameless, non-reprehensible way.

Alex is aware that to some extent her presence here is just part of a political game. While she isn't thrilled with the the idea of exile, she loves the opportunities the school provides her to pursue her true passions; magic and machinery. As such, she dislikes being associated with her family and sometimes avoids giving out her surname. One of the few ways to really get her angry is to suggest that her presence at the school is due to the aid of her family rather than by her own merits.
[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Dec 15, 2007)

*NEWS FLASH!!!!  *Wake Up, Everybody!**

The basic info for characters is located below in Post #11, and it has just been edited to add this fact:

*NEWS FLASH:  The Precocious Apprentice Feat is not available, but the COLLEGIATE WIZARD FEAT (CompleteArcane p. 181 in Sidebar) IS NOT ONLY AVAILABLE, BUT IS ALSO GRANTED (at first level) AS AN ADDITIONAL BONUS FEAT ALONG WITH BREW POTION (at 3rd level).*


----------



## Leif (Dec 15, 2007)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> Just doublechecking...
> Am I right in reading we only have 220gp to spend?
> Plus the potions and scrolls, of course.
> Alex at third level, after two minimal HP rolls...(Invisible Castle has a habit of rolling low), now with more spells and background info!]



Yes, you have it right.  (Ain't I a stinker??)


----------



## Leif (Dec 15, 2007)

Ambrus said:
			
		

> Since we'd all be wizards it'd be nice to have access to a wide variety of spells. Is the Complete Spell Compendium available? How about complete Arcane and Mage?



Yes, yes, and yes.  All three of these are listed in the Permissible Sources in the newly revised Post #11, as are a few other items of note.  Check it out.


----------



## Drowned Hero (Dec 15, 2007)

Leif said:
			
		

> Nope, I said roll 5d6 and drop lowest 2.  5-2=3.  Best 3 not best 4.




Oh man im sorry. i misunderstood. Fixing it tomorrow.


----------



## Zurai (Dec 15, 2007)

Here's the updated version of Turroth:

[sblock=character sheet]*Turroth*
*Male Human Abjurer 3* 
*Alignment:* NG
*Deity:* 
*Region:* 
*Height:* 5'7"
*Weight:* 170
*Hair:* Black, short
*Eyes:* Grey
*Skin:* White
*Age:* 20
*XP:* 3,750

*Str:* 10 (+0) 
*Dex:* 15 (+2)
*Con:* 13 (+1)
*Int:* 18 (+4)
*Wis:* 17 (+3)
*Cha:* 10 (+0)

*Hit Dice:* 3d4+3
*Hit Points:* 11 Hit points for levels 2 and 3 (1d4=2, 1d4=1) Rerolled hit points for level 3 (1d4=2) 
*AC:* 12 (+0 Armor, +2 Dex) [Touch 12, Flat-footed 10]
*Init:* +2 (+2 Dex)
*Speed:* 30ft 

*Saves:*
Fortitude +1 [+1 base, +0 Con]
Reflex +3 [+1 base, +2 Dex]
Will +6 [+3 base, +3 Wis]

*BAB/Grapple:* +1/+1
*Melee Atk:* +1 (1d6, quarterstaff)
*Ranged Atk:* +3 (1d4, sling)

*Skills:*

```
Concentration			+7 (6 ranks, +1 Con)
Decipher Script			+10 (6 ranks, +4 Int)
Knowledge: Arcana		+12 (6 ranks, +4 Int, +2 Collegiate Wizard)
Knowledge: Engineering		+10 (6 ranks, +4 Int)
Knowledge: History		+10 (6 ranks, +4 Int)
Spellcraft			+14 (6 ranks, +4 Int, +2 Magical Aptitude, +2 synergy, +2 synergy to decipher spells on scrolls)
Use Magic Device cc		+5 (3 ranks, +0 Cha, +2 Magical Aptitude, +4 synergy to cast from a scroll)
```

*Feats:*
Scribe Scroll (Wizard bonus)
Collegiate Wizard (Campaign bonus)
Arcane Mastery (1st level)
Magical Aptitude (Human bonus)
Brew Potion (Campaign bonus)
Sudden Extend (3rd level)

*Languages:*
Common, Celestial, Infernal, Draconic, Sylvanoptera

*Spells Known:* Necromancy and Enchantment prohibited
0th - (Abj) _resistance_, (Div) _detect poison_, _detect magic_, (Evoc) _dancing lights_, _flare_, _light_, (Illus) _ghost sound_, _silent portal_, (Trans) _amanuensis_, _mage hand_, _mending_, _message_, _open/close_, (Univ) _arcane mark_, _prestidigitation_
1st - (Abj) _alarm_, _protection from evil_, _shield_, (Conj) _mage armor_, _unseen servant_, (Div) _identify_, (Evoc) _magic missile_, _persistent blade_, _tenser's floating disk_, (Illus) _nystul's magic aura_, (Trans) _nerveskitter_
2nd - (Abj) _arcane disruption_, _protection from arrows_, (Evoc) _luminous swarm_, (Trans) _rope trick_

*Equipment:*

*Money:*
120g

*Familiar*
*Munin*, raven
*Hit Points:* 4
*AC* 15 (+1 Natural Armor, +2 Dex, +2 Size) [Touch 14, Flat-footed 13]
Fortitude +1 [+1 base, +0 Con]
Reflex +3 [+1 base, +2 Dex], Improved Evasion
Will +5 [+3 base, +2 Wis]
*Str* 1 *Dex* 15 *Con* 10 *Int* 6 *Wis* 14 *Cha* 6
[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Dec 15, 2007)

Zurai said:
			
		

> Here's the updated version of Turroth:
> 
> [sblock=character sheet]*Turroth*
> *Male Human Abjurer 3*
> ...




You'd better go back and re-figure your skills.  You only have 2+4(intbonus)=6 x 4= 24 points at first level, plus 6 (2nd level) plus 6 (3rd level) = 36 points total.


----------



## Zurai (Dec 15, 2007)

Leif said:
			
		

> You'd better go back and re-figure your skills.  You only have 2+4(intbonus)=6 x 4= 24 points at first level, plus 6 (2nd level) plus 6 (3rd level) = 36 points total.




Turroth is human, which gives him +1 skill point per level and +3 more at first level. 36 + 6 = 42, which is how many I have spent.


----------



## Leif (Dec 15, 2007)

Zurai said:
			
		

> Turroth is human, which gives him +1 skill point per level and +3 more at first level. 36 + 6 = 42, which is how many I have spent.



Yeah, ok.  I just wanted to see if you knew.


----------



## J. Alexander (Dec 16, 2007)

*Spells etc*

Shayrui  - can Gregory, which will be my characters name go ahead and copy from you with the DM'a permission, the spells, Mage Armor, Shield, Magic Missel and Scorching Ray....this will free up several slots for me allowing me to take Protection from Good, Evil, Law and Chaos......

Zurai  - can Gregory, which will be my characters name go ahead and copy from you with the DM'a permission, the spells, Alarm, Identify, Unseen Servant and Protection from arrows...


For Everyone  - Gregory will have Protection from Law, Chaos, Evil and Good as well as Sleep, Charm Person, Hold Portal and Orb of Cold for now so go ahead and add them to your characters books if you would like.

Gregory should be posted tomorrow with just a little tweaking to do.


Leif, 
just wanted to clarify that we can use the bonus 750xp to either make potions or spend on scribing scrolls which could be used for additional spells?


----------



## Zurai (Dec 16, 2007)

Not a good idea to share spells until we know for sure which characters are accepted. If you take spells from my spellbook and I'm not accepted, you have to re-do your spellbook. Best to just wait.


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 16, 2007)

Indeed....

Plus, I need to redo a little anyway now that we get Collegiate Mage as a bonus feat.


----------



## Leif (Dec 16, 2007)

J. Alexander said:
			
		

> Leif,
> just wanted to clarify that we can use the bonus 750xp to either make potions or spend on scribing scrolls which could be used for additional spells?




Yes, you can use as much of your experience as you want to brew potions or scribe scrolls, but you can only make potions and/or scrolls of spells that you can cast.  The idea will be that you may wish to trade some of them after the game begins either to other wizards, or to clerics for healing potions.  LET'S DO ALL OF THAT TRADING AFTER THE GAME BEGINS, THOUGH.  For this pre-game brewing/scribing, you will not incur any costs beyond the XP cost, but keep the brewing/scribing down to a reasonable level.  I'm trusting everyone not to abuse this ruling.     Likewise, you can copy from each other's spell books freely even before the game begins.  JUST KEEP A CAREFUL RECORD OF WHICH SPELLS YOU STARTED OUT WITH, WHICH ONES YOU GAINED AT 2ND AND 3RD LEVEL, AND WHICH ONES YOU GOT FROM FRIENDS.  Once we get started good, I'll let you know when it is ok to re-copy your spell books to just throw them all in the same pot (as it were).  And, also likewise, no costs will be incurred for copying spells into your spell books before the game.  I'll even give you a pass on the Spellcraft checks!

And *Zurai* has an excellent point!  You should probably wait to see who is accepted into the game to copy spells.  Of course, there is also a school of thought that maintains that you could copy spells from classmates who are not actually pcs, but we'll try to keep it all "in the family" so to speak.


----------



## Leif (Dec 16, 2007)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> Indeed....
> Plus, I need to redo a little anyway now that we get Collegiate Mage as a bonus feat.



Well, it seemed only appropriate to recognize your Academy backgrounds.  I had even thought of that long, long ago, but forgot about it by the time I started the game.  Thanks to whoever it was that kept bringing up Precocious Apprentice, which is in the same sidebar as Collegiate Wizard, for making sure that I remembered about that.


----------



## Leif (Dec 16, 2007)

*Lawful Alignments*

Yeah, Lawful Good and Lawful Neutral will be acceptable alignments, after all.  But I did kinda have more of the "mild bad boy" image in mind when I was setting this game up.  Still, all you "bad boys" need at least a couple of straight arrows who will let you copy their homework!


----------



## KerlanRayne (Dec 16, 2007)

Leif said:
			
		

> KerlanRayne said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So you are saying that we can't choose items from the MIC before the game starts, but we can after the game starts? or is it "No" to #1 and "wait until later" for the other 2.


			
				Leif said:
			
		

> For any other magical type gear, yeah, go ahead and follow dmg for 3rd level characters starting out, and come up with some story about the stuff being family heirlooms, or found on the side of the road, or something.  See, I can still be kinda nice!



So we have 220 gp for gear and 2,700 gp for magic gear that has to be explained away in out backstory. Does this mean no use of _Craft Wondrous Item_ before the game starts? 

KerlanRayne


----------



## Leif (Dec 16, 2007)

KerlanRayne said:
			
		

> So you are saying that we can't choose items from the MIC before the game starts, but we can after the game starts? or is it "No" to #1 and "wait until later" for the other 2.
> So we have 220 gp for gear and 2,700 gp for magic gear that has to be explained away in out backstory. Does this mean no use of _Craft Wondrous Item_ before the game starts?
> KerlanRayne




The answer to #1 is NO, until further notice.  (Most of those items in MIC are not going to have "recipes" that you can just easily download from yahoo, or whatever.)

The answer to #2 is:  WHATTT??  Are you saying that you would make a scroll of a spell that you DON'T even know??  That ain't gonna happen, dude!  And, as far as paying for a scroll of a spell that's higher level than you currently cast, casting it even from a scroll is not a guaranteed success, and, anyway, it needs to be done in the game.

I think perhaps "your eyes are already bigger than your stomach," so to speak.  This game is NOT all about the magic items and having the most tricked out spellbook.  Everyone will be best served by allowing PLENTY of room for the characters to grow and develop more power on down the road.  If you make a character that already has everything that you want, then what's the point of playing the game?


The answer to #3 is, as I understand the rules, going to be NO forever.  It's NO forever in my game no matter what.

.....


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 16, 2007)

Oh hey...question.

We get spells for free each level, that's clear. 

How do you want to handle the cost of spell scribing though? Spells we get from other sources...be they through purchased scrolls, or from the paid privilege of copying from another's spellbook, cost quite a bit of gold to scribe. With only 220gp to start with, that won't cover the cost of much scribing...especially since it has to cover any equipment we want as well.

Is this intentional?


----------



## J. Alexander (Dec 16, 2007)

*Gregory Malfoy*

Here he is....at least in bulk..still need to think of two feats  none seem right at the moment..so suggestions would be appreciated......also have to buy equipment etc.....


Gregory Malfoy		Human		Wizard	
CHARACTER NAME		RACE		       CLASS		
Neutral Good				3				3		
ALIGNMENT		 DEITY		 LEVEL 		 EXPERIENCE		 Char LVL		
Male	   	19		M		5’11		140								
GENDER		AGE		SIZE		HEIGHT		WEIGHT		COMPLEXION		HAIR		EYES		
			TOTAL	
ABILITY SCORES		SAVING THROWS		HIT POINTS	15	
	SCORE	MOD		TEMP SCORE	TEMP MOD		TOTAL		BASE SAVE		ABI MOD		MAGIC MOD		EPIC
SAVE		TEMP MOD		LIFT OVER HEAD	LIFT OFF GROUND		
STR		10	0					FORT	(CON)	4	=	1	+	2	+		+		+							
DEX		16	3					REF	(DEX)	4	=	1	+	3	+		+		+			1 x MAX LOAD		2 x MAX LOAD		
CON		14	2					WILL	(WIS)	6	=	3	+	3	+		+		+			SR		SPEED	MAX 
LOAD	MAX DEX	CHK PEN	
INT		18	4					SAVING THROW MODIFIERS				L	30		NORM	NORM	
WIS		17	3							DR		M					
CHA		15	2									H					

ARMOR CLASS		=	10	+		+		+		+		+			ARMOR & PROTECTION	TYPE	ARMOR BONUS	MAX DEX	CHECK PEN	SPELL FAIL	SPEED	
	NORMAL		ARMOR BONUS		SHLD MOD		DEX MOD		SIZE MOD		MISC MOD									
					MISC MOD DEFINED									
	ARCANE SPELL FAIL		FLAT FOOTED		NATURAL ARMOR = 									
					DEFLECTION BONUS = 									
	ARMOR CHECK PEN		TOUCH		MISC =		

INITIATIVE	3	=	3	+			ATTACK BONUSES		
	INITIATIVE MODIFIERS		DEX MOD		MISC MOD		TOTAL 
ATTACK BONUS		BASE
ATTACK BONUS		ABI MOD		SIZE MOD		MISC MOD		EPIC
ATK		
		MELEE	(STR)	1	=	+1	+		+		+		+			
		RANGED	(DEX)	4	=		+	3	+		+		+			

WEAPONS	ATTACK BONUS	DAMAGE	CRITICAL	RANGE	SIZE	TYPE	WGT
LBS	NOTES & RELATED FEATS
Winter’s Blast	+4	2d4		30’				
Dagger – hand to hand	+1							
Dagger – thrown	+4							




FEATS							Spells Cast
Craft Potion							0      4
Scribe Scroll							1      3
Summon Familar							2      1
Winter’s Blast	1d4/sp  +1cl cold						3
Feat							4
Feat							5
Collegiate Mage							6
							7

SKILLS
34	SKILL POINTS PER LEVEL	2	+ INT MOD
(+1 HUMAN)	3	CLASS SKILL MAX RANKS = CHARACTER LEVEL + 3
CROSS-CLASS SKILL MAX RANKS = (CHARACTER LEVEL + 3) / 2		 CAN BE USED UNTRAINED    ARMOR CHECK PENALTY APPLIES	

	SKILL MOD		RANKS		ABI MOD		MISC MOD	KEY ABILITY	SYN				SKILL MOD		RANKS		ABI MOD		MISC MOD	KEY ABILITY	SYN
	Appraise 			=		+		+		INT				Listen 			=		+		+		WIS	
	Balance 			=		+		+		DEX				Move Silently 			=		+		+		DEX	
	Bluff 			=		+		+		CHA				Open Lock			=		+		+		DEX	
	Climb 			=		+		+		STR				Perform			=		+		+		CHA	
	Concentration 		8	=	6	+	2	+		CON				Perform			=		+		+		CHA	
	Craft Stone/Metal Items 			=		+		+		INT				Perform			=		+		+		CHA	
	Craft 			=		+		+		INT				Profession			=		+		+		WIS	
	Craft 			=		+		+		INT				Profession			=		+		+		WIS	
	Decipher Script			=		+		+		INT				Ride 			=		+		+		DEX	
	Diplomacy 		5	=	3	+	2	+		CHA				Search 			=		+		+		INT	
	Disable Device			=		+		+		INT				Sense Motive 			=		+		+		WIS	
	Disguise 			=		+		+		CHA				Sleight of Hand 			=		+		+		DEX	
	Escape Artist 			=		+		+		DEX				Spellcraft		10	=	6	+	4	+		INT	
	Forgery 			=		+		+		INT				Spot 		6	=	3	+	3	+		WIS	
	Gather Information 			=		+		+		CHA				Survival 			=		+		+		WIS	
	Handle Animal			=		+		+		CHA				Swim  (Double AC Penalty)			=		+		+		STR	
	Heal 			=		+		+		WIS				Tumble 			=		+		+		DEX	
	Hide 			=		+		+		DEX				Use Magic Device			=		+		+		CHA	
	Intimidate 			=		+		+		CHA				Use Rope 			=		+		+		DEX	
	Jump 			=		+		+		STR							=		+		+			
	Knowledge (arcana)		10	=	6	+	4	+		INT							=		+		+			
	Knowledge (religion)		8	=	4	+	4	+		INT							=		+		+			
	Knowledge (nature)			=		+		+		INT							=		+		+			
	Knowledge (planes)			=		+		+		INT							=		+		+			
	Knowledge			=		+		+		INT							=		+		+			

EQUIPMENT	LOCATION	WGT LBS		WORN EQUIPMENT	LOCATION	WGT LBS		VALUABLES	AMOUNT
					Head			Gold Pieces Carried

					Eyes			Platinum Pieces Carried	
					Neck			Silver Pieces Carried	
					Torso			Copper Pieces Carried	
					Body				
					Waist			Gold Pieces Stored	
					Shoulders			Platinum Pieces Stored	
					Arms			Silver Pieces Stored	
					Hands			Copper Pieces Stored	
					Finger			LANGUAGES	
					Finger			Common	
					Feet			Celestial	
					RH Carry			Draconic	
					LH Carry			Dwarven	
					No Space			Eleven	
					No Space			Gnome	
					No Space			Halfling	
					No Space No Space			Sylvan	

FAMILIAR / MOUNT / COMPANION		FEATS

 NAME		RACE/SPECIES		CLASS		LEVEL			
	STR			HIT POINTS:		  ARMOR CLASS:					
	DEX								
	CON				ABILITIES / EQUIPMENT			
	INT							
	WIS							
	CHR							



Spell List

First level Spells

Orb of Cold – Ranged Touch Attack deals 1d8 cold damage plus 1d8/2level max 5d8. Fortitude save or be blinded for one round.

Benign Transportation -  two willng persons trade places.

Hold Portal

Protection from Chaos  +2 AC and saves, counters mind control, hedge out elementals and outsiders
Protection form Law    +2 AC and saves, counters mind control, hedge out elementals and outsiders
Protection from Evil    +2 AC and saves, counters mind control, hedge out elementals and outsiders	
Protection from Good  +2 AC and saves, counters mind control, hedge out elementals and outsiders

Mage Armour – gives +4 to AC

Charm Person

Sleep

Grease

DawnBurst – illuminates all creatures in a 10 foot radius. Deals damage to light sensetive creatures
Range: 25feet/5ft/2;v;s  Casting Time: 1 Standard Action Duration: 1round/level  Spell Resistance: Yes  Saves: Reflex for ½

All Creatures witihn a 10 foot radius glow with light equivilant to a torch. Undead/ligth senestative creatures take 1d6 + 1 per level of damage.



Second level Spells

Command Undead

Killgores Grave Mist – 1d6 cold damage per levl/ partially ignore SR

Incendiary Slime -

Knock

Summon Monster II

(SPELLS IN RED ARE ONES THAT THE 750 WERE USED TO BUY AS SCROLLS THEN COPY INTO SPELLBOOK)

Background

Gregory Malfoy comes from a ancient family of wizards who over centuries have gained a reputaiton of being very powerfuly practioners of the dark magic.  The Malfoy family has in it’s tree many distinguesed Necromancers, Archmages, Fiedish Warlcoks, and even wielders of divne magic of a dark nature. The middle child, with one older sister and a younger brother, Gregory is somewhat a disappointment to his family. Being the eldest male child he was expected to continue the family custom of Necromatic Magic but instead chose to be a generalist and tailor his studies to protective and warding magic.  This attitude is readily attributed to an childhood event in which some foul force briefly escaped the control of it’s summoner at the Malfoy Mansion and brutally killed Gregory’s pet cat ”Saladin” Though he was just 13 years old and starting to learn the family trade of maic, Gregory had no access to anything that could have protected his pet and yet was not strong enough enough in his magic to control the foul creature. 

Through his years at the Academey, Gregory has earned a reputation of being a solid student who while having to often struggel with other course and subject show an almost unnatural flair for the understanding and use of the Necromatic Arts. Combined with his family’s history, this makes many student and teachers afraid to associate with him. The last is perhaps due to the fate of one Professor Snootly who continued to give young Gregory failing grades  despite the long hours of study and preparation Gregory spent in Ancient Ruins.  One day after Midterms and another failing grade for Gregory, Professon Snootly was found dead in his bed, heart and lungs ripped from his body and his face frozen in a mask of great agony and torment.

Currently the core Malfoy family consiste of Gregory, his older sister Marilyn, his younger brother Derrick, his mother Pamela and his father Peter and his paternal Grandmother Sacher. Peter Malofy is by all accounts a very powerful Necromancer while Pamela is considered to be one of the most capagle summoners in generations. His sister Marilyn chose the family path of Warlock and is considered to be a great if somewhat scary beauty. Derrick contiues the family tradition of studying the Necromatic Arts at the Academy where he is excelling. The truly intimidatin and frightening family member is that of Grandmother Sacher who in her younger days was reputed to be a Witch of great power though most of the gossip and accusations of years past have faded somewhat. 

Despite being somewhat enstranged from his family, Gregory loves them deeply and despite their reputations both Peter and Pamela care for their children deeply and at times can be seen as being overprotective of their offspring.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 16, 2007)

*Pandak Kaswitikan*

Leif - 

I went ahead and rolled my stats, but forgot to arrange them appropriately before verifying/saving to the IC database.  Thus the numbers will be correct (it took several tries before I got my 2 seventeens) but they are not arranged as I want them in IC.

They will be arranged on my character sheet, of course.

Roll can be found here: http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?a=show&id=1429652

All previous attempts can be found under the character name listed in the title of this post.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 16, 2007)

*Pandak Kaswitikan*

HP: 1d4+3=4, 1d4+3=5 + 7 at First Level is 16 Total.

Forgot to Re-Roll 1 (1d4+3=7).  Total is now 19.

As described in e-mail - thinking of Dwarven Transmuter with an eventual goal of Mage Smithing.  This seems to be a good compliment to the Artificers in the group without stepping too much into their party role.  Prohibited schools would be Illusion and Evocation. (I know, Evocation seems like a strange one - but I like Necromancy and it was my other choice as all the other schools seemed like they might be necessary for Mage Smithing.)

Am I correct with the level?  Are we starting at 3rd?


----------



## Drowned Hero (Dec 16, 2007)

I have to retire from this selection. Got a unscheduled contract fall in my lap and i cant afford say no. meaning... im gonna be on the road from tomorrow to 29 December. the wife is not happy.  :\ but we having a 31 dec party so then everything is gonna be ok  after this contract we can take a vacation 

Have fun guys!


----------



## Leif (Dec 16, 2007)

Mowgli said:
			
		

> HP: 1d4+3=4, 1d4+3=5 + 7 at First Level is 16 Total.
> Forgot to Re-Roll 1 (1d4+3=7).  Total is now 19.
> As described in e-mail - thinking of Dwarven Transmuter with an eventual goal of Mage Smithing.  This seems to be a good compliment to the Artificers in the group without stepping too much into their party role.  Prohibited schools would be Illusion and Evocation. (I know, Evocation seems like a strange one - but I like Necromancy and it was my other choice as all the other schools seemed like they might be necessary for Mage Smithing.)
> Am I correct with the level?  Are we starting at 3rd?



Yes, level 3 to start, plus some additional xp so that you can brew potions, scribe scrolls, etc. before start.  I'm looking for all of this so you can read all the important previous posts, but it's going to take me awhile.  For now, the only one I'm pretty sure of is post 264, so read that one.


----------



## Leif (Dec 16, 2007)

Ok, for everybody who wants to catch up on character generation answers/rulings/etc. and see just how we are gonna be doing things here, these posts are submitted for your edification (but you might as well read the whole thread):

1,3,11,42,83,86,109,111,121,126,163,169,175,186,189,209,213,224,253,254,264,266


----------



## FreeXenon (Dec 17, 2007)

*Leif:* I don't mean to be needy or lazy, but could you put all of the relevant rulings in one post such as post #1 to make it easier for all of lazy weezard wannabees to not strain our pinky fingers so much as to have an Unseen Servant to help us?


----------



## Leif (Dec 17, 2007)

FreeXenon said:
			
		

> *Leif:* I don't mean to be needy or lazy, but could you put all of the relevant rulings in one post such as post #1 to make it easier for all of lazy weezard wannabees to not strain our pinky fingers so much as to have an Unseen Servant to help us?



Hmm, well, I'm sorry about your poor pinkies, but most of the "rulings" had to do with stuff that we discussed back and forth for hours and then I caved on.  Sorta.  Maybe we should put off the start date so I can sift through the thread and come up with something coherent for everybody?  That would be a real pain in the tuckus, but, for you guys, I'd do it.  (Altogether now.... AWWWWW!!)  Or.. we could just continue with the recruitment process, and if you're selected and there's something wrong with your character, like say he's missing one of the tons of way cool bonus feats that I've promised in moments of weakness, I'll be sure and let you know about it when I let you know who the chosen ones are.  But seriously, I went back this morning and edited post #1 to put a lot of that stuff in there already.  Not sure if I got it all, but I tried.


----------



## FreeXenon (Dec 17, 2007)

Puh-lease do not slow down recruitment. I can sift through the posts and send the compilation for ya to post. Whew!


----------



## Leif (Dec 17, 2007)

Scotley said:
			
		

> Maybe if you gave me a couple of cleric domains in exchange?



dream on, sistah!


----------



## FreeXenon (Dec 17, 2007)

Leif said:
			
		

> dream on, sistah!



I think he just called you a girl!


----------



## Leif (Dec 17, 2007)

FreeXenon said:
			
		

> Puh-lease do not slow down recruitment. I can sift through the posts and send the compilation for ya to post. Whew!



before you sift much, go back and check post #1 and see how complete it looks.  I'll do the same now.


----------



## Leif (Dec 17, 2007)

FreeXenon said:
			
		

> I think he just called you a girl!



oooh, he's sharp he is!!


----------



## Leif (Dec 17, 2007)

Sorry, told ya wrong, it's *POST # 11 * that's got all the dirt in it. (on the last page for the moment)


----------



## Zurai (Dec 17, 2007)

Leif said:
			
		

> before you sift much, go back and check post #1 and see how complete it looks.  I'll do the same now.




Uh, well, not sure how to say this... but it has no actual information in it whatsoever.

Much like the rest of this thread. You've changed your mind and the rules so many times that I no longer have any clue whatsoever about what's going on. You've said things that are mutually contradictory in consecutive posts. Depending on which post I refer to, we have three different amounts of starting gold. You tell us we can copy spells from each other, but we have nowhere near enough money to do so (especially if we want familiars). You say you're giving us Collegiate Wizard as a bonus feat at 3rd level, which means we don't get any use from it at all for the first three levels. Not to mention it's only available to 1st level characters.

Please don't take this as anger or trying to disrupt the game. I still like the concept and would like to play. I think you just need to set aside a good hour or two of time and formulate a single, solid set of rules and guidelines, make sure they're viable, and then _stick to them_.


----------



## Leif (Dec 17, 2007)

Zurai said:
			
		

> Please don't take this as anger or trying to disrupt the game. I still like the concept and would like to play. I think you just need to set aside a good hour or two of time and formulate a single, solid set of rules and guidelines, make sure they're viable, and then _stick to them_.



When you're right, you're right.  Ok, my bad, it's not post #1 that has the info, it's post #11, and I've just been adding more stuff to it now, so I think it's almost complete.

But, as you say, this is just getting to be a fiasco.


----------



## KerlanRayne (Dec 17, 2007)

Leif said:
			
		

> The answer to #2 is:  WHATTT??  Are you saying that you would make a scroll of a spell that you DON'T even know??  That ain't gonna happen, dude!  And, as far as paying for a scroll of a spell that's higher level than you currently cast, casting it even from a scroll is not a guaranteed success, and, anyway, it needs to be done in the game.
> 
> I think perhaps "your eyes are already bigger than your stomach," so to speak.  This game is NOT all about the magic items and having the most tricked out spellbook.  Everyone will be best served by allowing PLENTY of room for the characters to grow and develop more power on down the road.  If you make a character that already has everything that you want, then what's the point of playing the game?



Calm down there. You completely overreacted. I'm just talking about doing something like maybe buy a scroll of _Mage Armor_ and using it to craft _Bracers of Armor_ for example. Or maybe hiring someone to cast _Shield_ to help me make a _Broach of Shielding_. I'm definitely not talking about making or using scrolls of higher level spells. You were reading way too much into what I was asking. 

Mainly what I wanted for my character was a Heward's Handy Haversack. I was wondering if I could hire someone to cast the needed spell for me while I made it, but since you say no, that's fine with me. I was just asking, not trying to be greedy. 

No hard feelings?   

KerlanRayne


----------



## Zurai (Dec 17, 2007)

Hey, no need to get down about it. People are as excited to play this as just about any other game I've seen start up here, and the more excited they are about it the more outlandish they seem to get 

Just take a little time and work up a comprehensive rules post and I think all the confusion will clear up right quick.


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 17, 2007)

Reposted cuz I think it got lost in the rapid page growth. 

Oh hey...question.

We get spells for free each level, that's clear.

How do you want to handle the cost of spell scribing though? Spells we get from other sources...be they through purchased scrolls, or from the paid privilege of copying from another's spellbook, cost quite a bit of gold to scribe. With only 220gp to start with, that won't cover the cost of much scribing...especially since it has to cover any equipment we want as well.

Is this intentional?


----------



## Voda Vosa (Dec 17, 2007)

I just want my gnome illusionist....


----------



## KerlanRayne (Dec 17, 2007)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> How do you want to handle the cost of spell scribing though? Spells we get from other sources...be they through purchased scrolls, or from the paid privilege of copying from another's spellbook, cost quite a bit of gold to scribe. With only 220gp to start with, that won't cover the cost of much scribing...especially since it has to cover any equipment we want as well.



He answered this recently. 







			
				Leif said:
			
		

> Likewise, you can copy from each other's spell books freely even before the game begins.  JUST KEEP A CAREFUL RECORD OF WHICH SPELLS YOU STARTED OUT WITH, WHICH ONES YOU GAINED AT 2ND AND 3RD LEVEL, AND WHICH ONES YOU GOT FROM FRIENDS.  Once we get started good, I'll let you know when it is ok to re-copy your spell books to just throw them all in the same pot (as it were).  And, also likewise, no costs will be incurred for copying spells into your spell books before the game.  I'll even give you a pass on the Spellcraft checks!
> 
> And *Zurai* has an excellent point!  You should probably wait to see who is accepted into the game to copy spells.



Is that what you were looking for?

KerlanRayne


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 17, 2007)

Oy, I see....

Ok. With the additional caveat that we shouldn't copy spells before the selections are made.

My thanks, sir.


----------



## Scotley (Dec 17, 2007)

FreeXenon said:
			
		

> I think he just called you a girl!




Yes, Tylara is not just a girl she perfers to think of herself as an 'ice queen' I think. 

I guess she can live with being sister to the DM however. That might have some perks.


----------



## Leif (Dec 17, 2007)

Quote:
Originally Posted by FreeXenon
I think he just called you a girl!  



			
				Scotley said:
			
		

> Yes, Tylara is not just a girl she perfers to think of herself as an 'ice queen' I think.
> I guess she can live with being sister to the DM however. That might have some perks.



Darn it! I forgot he was really playing a girl!!     Kinda takes the sting out of my slam, doesn't it?


----------



## FreeXenon (Dec 17, 2007)




----------



## Leif (Dec 17, 2007)

*The New, Improved Character Generation Guidelines*

Character Requirements (NOT Suggestions)  

Ability Scores : only 6 scores generated, by taking best 3 of 5 dice.  Minimum 17 int.  Max 15 Str.  If you don't get at least 2 scores of 17 or higher, you may start all over.

Class for all characters for levels 1-3 is WIZARD.

Races available:  human, half-elf, elf, dwarf, gnome

Alignments available:  n/g, c/g, neutral, c/n.  In addition, NO MORE THAN two characters who are l/n or l/g may be selected, because, hey, there are a few in every crowd.   

Starting money: 650 gp. + potions/scrolls described below.

Feats:  At First Level, Collegiate Wizard REPLACES Summon Familiar as a bonuus wizard feat.  Also, at 3rd level, you get Brew Potion as a bonus feat, plus one feat of your choice.  So, at start, 3rd level, everyone has Scribe Scroll, Brew Potion, Collegiate Wizard, and two feats of your choice.  DISALLOWED FEATS:  Precocious Apprentice and Summon Familiar.  You must have ALL prerequisites for any allowed feats selected.  No exceptions.  Summon Familiar may be permitted at a higher level, if someone REALLY wants it and petitions for it well ahead of time, but Construct Familiars will not be permitted before 9th level at least.

Starting xp= 3rd level min + 750.  The extra 750 is intended to be used brewing potions/scribing scrolls if desired, or may be kept if you choose not to employ those feats before our start.

Prior to start, you may scribe scrolls of up to 6 spells, or brew up to 6 potions, or any combination of scrolls and potions totalling no more than 6.  The only cost for doing this is the xp cost.  The idea here is that once the game starts, you will trade potions with cleric friends to get a source of healing.  Otherwise, the party will be very susceptible to an early demise between the low hp of wizards, the total lack of clerics in the party, and the sadism of the dm.

If your character already meets these requirements, congratulations.  If not, make appropriate changes.  Either way, please post your character again, because in making my selections I will not go back to earlier posts.  This post is THE NEW BEGINNING.  Capiche?


----------



## FreeXenon (Dec 17, 2007)

650gp is quite the reduction down from 2700. I have some changing to do. 
I am working on the compiled character creation post now.


----------



## FreeXenon (Dec 17, 2007)

*Clarificacations*

The scrolls and potions thing:
Does that mean we can have 6 scrolls of 6 spells each and  6 potions created ourselves and no more.

Or 

No more than a combined total of 6 scrolls of 6 spells each and potions


----------



## FreeXenon (Dec 17, 2007)

*Compiled List of Character Generation Rules*

_Please let me know if this is missing something._

*Everyone needs to repost their characters following these guidelines. 
The DM will not look back for characters.*

Okay, all characters will start out as 3rd Level Wizards (specialists of any spell school are permitted).  The Academy is located in a city/kingdom/world of homebrew origins.  One of the players involved here, Scotley, and I created this world for our game, but this game bears little or no resemblance to that game, and I can personally guarantee that Scotley has no advantage over anyone else in this game.  (I was going to cut him some slack surreptitiously, but then he beat the living hell out of my precious Gnome in his game!   )  Characters will probably be at the post-graduate level in the Academy when the game begins. 

You'll all start out as *3rd level Wizard* (_no exceptions; no UA class feature variants; PHB specialist are more than welcome_).  Following graduation you can follow your whims as far as character classes are concerned, but you will already have some power and contacts established as a wizard, so continuing down that path will be your fastest route to even more power. 

Your first Campaign Bonus is *Feat: Collegiate Wizard* _(CArc pg 181?)_ at first level. Also, one of your classes, (as in classes at SCHOOL, not character classes) which all characters will have taken or be taking, is _Potion Brewing 101_ and/or _201_, which will give all characters the Second Campaign Bonus:  *Feat: Brew Potion*, at third level, of course. 

*Stats:* For character creation, we'll use Invisible Castle.  Generate 6 scores by rolling 5d6 and discarding lowest 2. Ability Scores may be arranged as desired, with the following proviso: 


no character will have an intelligence of less than 15
 no character will have a strength of greater than 15
You will need two scores of 17 or higher (you may scrap that character and start over until you meet this requisite)

*Allowed Sources:*  PHB I & II, DM Guide, Complete Mage, Complete Arcane, Spell Compendium.

*Character Background* 
It would make the most sense for students to be either independently wealthy, from wealthy families, or on full scholarship. Each of these three backgrounds has its own set of advantages and disadvantages, which will, no doubt, prove to be a thorn in some tender region of the student's body at some point.

*Character Spell Selection:* 
1. I fully expect the entire party to share spells liberally. The more diverse the party's specialties and spell selections are, the greater access everyone will have to a wide variety of spells.  Please, talk amongst yourselves. 
2:  Specialists, choose your prohibited spell schools carefully, those choices will grow teeth later at the most inopportune times!

_If everybody (or even almost everybody) submits a character with a 15 strength, then everybody gets to start all over again.  Am I a butthole?  Hey, I'm the DM, so it's allowed.     We'll try this system and see how it goes, but this may not be the final word on the subject._

*HP* Max for Level one,; Roll for Levels 2 and 3 via Invisible Castle; You may reroll a 1 rolled for HP once per level.

*Races:* The following choices are available:  Human, Elf, Half-Elf, Gnome, Dwarf.

*Alignment:*  NG, ChG, N, ChN. In addition, NO MORE THAN two characters who are LN or LG may be selected, because, hey, there are a few in every crowd.   I'm kinda going for a "Harry Potter meets Animal House" kind of a feel for The Academy. So if you must be lawful, will you at least have a sense of humor about it?? Or maybe make it "mischievous lawful"?

*Prestige classes:* none allowed at the beginning, as per the class restriction noted above.  More specifically, Eldritch Knight and Spell Sword have been mentioned.  Eldritch Knight is acceptable.  Haven't decided yet about Spell Sword.  My feeling is that Eldritch Knight and Spell Sword both involve at least one or more levels of a more combat-oriented class, so, since you'll all be starting life as wizards, you will have quite a hole to climb out of if you want to develop your character in that way, but anything is possible, I guess.

*Languages:* _Sylvanoptera_ is definitely in. Sylvanoptera is the ancient language (in the same language family as Elvish) that is used for the casting of spells, spellbooks, scrolls, etc. (Sometimes other ancient writings, too.) To know more Sylvanoptera than is absoutely necessary for the use of your spells, you must take it as one of your allowed languages based on your intelligence, but all wizards have the option to do that if they so choose.

It probably replaces Draconic for The Academy students. Which is to say that elsewhere in the world, Draconic may be the wizardly language of choice, with all of the difficulties, weirdness, and general funk that having two magic traditions operating simultaneously will entail.

*Feats:

The Precocious Apprentice Feat is unavailable
Collegiate Wizard
*
 _(CArc pg 181?)_; Replaces the Summon Familiar Class Ability
*Brew Potion*; bonus feat at 3rd level

*Familiars:* The Collegiate Wizard feat replaces Summon Familiar class ability. Summon Familiar may be permitted at a higher level, if someone REALLY wants it and petitions for it well ahead of time, but Construct Familiars will not be permitted before 9th level at least.

*Potions and Scrolls*

You can make any potions/scrolls on your spell list before we begin; pay only the xp cost for these items; (If you take Craft Wondrous Item as your 3rd level feat you may craft any wondrous item you qualify for but still must pay the full gp amount for these.)
Prior to start, you may scribe scrolls of up to 6 spells, or brew up to 6 potions, or any combination of scrolls and potions totaling no more than 6. The only cost for doing this is the xp cost. The idea here is that once the game starts, you will trade potions with cleric friends to get a source of healing. Otherwise, the party will be very susceptible to an early demise between the how hp of wizards, the total lack of clerics in the party, and the sadism of the DM.
Variant scroll/potion forms are acceptable and add more flare to the game.

*Gear and Other Stuff*
A total of 650 gold to purchase equipment.
You will start out with XP for 3rd level + 750Xp which may be spent on creating Scrolls and Potions for spells that you have in your spell book and can create yourself.


----------



## Scotley (Dec 17, 2007)

FreeXenon said:
			
		

> 650gp is quite the reduction down from 2700. I have some changing to do.
> I am working on the compiled character creation post now.




Actually, I think it is a big step up from the 220 gp he offered at first. 

Oh, and thanks for your work in compiling stuff!


----------



## FreeXenon (Dec 17, 2007)

*Durgeon Firebelly [Male Dwarf Wizard (Conjurer) 3]*


```
[FONT=Verdana][COLOR=DarkOrange][SIZE=4][B]Durgeon Firebelly[/B][/SIZE][/COLOR]
[I]Medium Humanoid (Dwarf)[/I]       XP: 3729

[b]Race:[/b]     Dwarf        [b]Profession:[/b]  Lauralie Conjurer's Academy Student
[b]Gender:[/b]  Male         [b]Classes:[/b]      Wizard (Conjurer) 3
[b]Align:[/b]     Neutral	[b]Party Role:[/b]  Summoning and Terrain Control

[b]Languages Known:[/b] Com, Dwarf, Draconic, Sylvanoptera, Terran

[b]Str[/b]   10 (+0) 
[b]Dex[/b]  12 (+1)
[b]Con[/b]  19 (+4) 
[b]Int[/b]    17 (+3) 
[b]Wis[/b]   10 (+0) 
[b]Chr[/b]    7 (-2) 


[COLOR=DarkOrange][u][b]Feats[/b][/u][/color]

[i]Armor (None) Weapons (Club, Dagger, Heavy and Light crossbow, Quarterstaff)[/i]

[W1] [b]Scribe Scroll[/b] *[b]Collegiate Wizard[/b] (CArc pg 181)
[W3] *[B]Brew Potion[/B]

[L1] [b]SF (Conjuration)[/b] [L3] [b]Augment Summoning[/b]

[SIZE=1][i]* DM Bonus or Change[/i][/SIZE]


[COLOR=DarkOrange][u][b]Skills[/b][/u][/color]
[b]Concentration[/b]    +10     = 6 [+4 Con]
[b]Spellcraft[/b]   	    +11     = 6 [+3 Int] [+2 Know (Arcana)] 
[b]Knowl (Arcana)[/b]	+11     = 6 [+3 Int] [+2 Coll. Wiz.]
[b]Knowl (Planes)[/b]	 +9      = 6 [+3 Int]
[b]Craft (Books)[/b]	  +11     = 6 [+3 Int] [+2 MW Tools]



[COLOR=DarkOrange][u][b]Combat[/b][/u][/color] [SIZE=1][url=http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1422250]HP 2nd Level[/url]; [url=http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1426289]HP 3rd Level[/url][/SIZE] 

[b]Fort[/b]    +5/+7/+8 	= +1 [+4 Con] [+2 vs Spells] [+2 vs Poison]
[b]Ref[/b]     +2/+4       	  = +1 [+1 Dex] [+2 vs Spells] 
[b]Will[/b]    +3/+5   	  = +3 [+0 Wis] [+2 vs Spells] 


[b]BAB:[/b] +1		[b]Melee[/b] +1        [b]Ranged[/b] +2     [b]Mvmt:[/b] 20'
[b]HP:[/b]   19	  [b]Init:[/b] [+1 Dex]
[b]AC:[/b]   11
    [+1 Dex]
	
[U][b]Weapons[/b][/U]      
    [B]Quarter Staff [/B] +1 1d6
    [B]Dagger[/B]          +1 1d4
    [B]L. XBow[/B]         +2 1d8
    

[b]Options[/b]

[u]Attack[/u]
[Racial] +1 to hit Goblins and Orcs
[Feat] [b]SF (Conjuration)[/b]
[Feat] [b]Augment Summoning[/b]

[u]Defense[/u]
[Racial] +4 Dodge to AC vs Giants
[Racial] +2 vs Poison, Spells and Spell Like Abilities
[Racial] Stability

[COLOR=DarkOrange][u][b]Special Abilities[/b][/u][/color]

[Racial] Darkvision 60', Stone Cunning, Wpn Fam (Dwarven), Stability
[Racial] +2 vs Poison, Spells and Spell Like Abilities
[Racial] +1 to hit Goblins and Orc, +4 AC vs Giants
[Racial] +2 Appraise and Craft (Stone or Metal)


[Wiz 1] Scribe Scroll, *Collegiate Wizard, *[S]Summon Familiar[/S]
[Wiz 1] Conjurer Specialist (Enchantment/Charm & Nercromancy)
          +2 to learn Conjuration Spells
           1 slot for a Conjuration Spell per spell level
[Wiz 3] *Brew Potion

[SIZE=1][i]* DM Bonus or Change[/i][/SIZE]


[COLOR=DarkOrange][u][b]Wizard Spells[/b][/u][/color]
Durgeon will concentrate on Summoning, Earth, Fire, Acid, and AoE spells

[b]Spell Book[/b] [SIZE=1][I]* Conj  [] Bonus Conj (Barred: Ench/Cha & Necr)[/I][/SIZE]

~  0 All 
9  1 Flaming Hands, *Mage Armor, Shield, *Grease, Floating Disk, True Strike
      Unseen Servant, Mount, Alarm
8  2 Protection from Arrows, *SMII, *Web, See Invis, Arcane Lock, Knock, 
       Foxes Cunning, Fog Cloud

[b]Combat Spells Memorized[/b]
4         0  13/14  [*Acid Splash], RM, DM, Arcane Mark, Mage hand
1+2+1  1  14/15  [*Grease], Shield, Flaming Hands, True Strike
1+1+1  2  15/16  [*Web] *SMII, See Invis


[b]School Spells Memorized[/b]
4         0  13/14  [*Acid Splash], DM RM, Presd, Mages Hand
1+2+1  1  14/15  [*Grease], Unseen Servant, FD, Alarm
1+1+1  2  15/16  [*SMII], Fox's Cunning, Fox's Cunning


[b]Desired Spells[/b]
1 Hold Portal, ID, Magic Aura
2  Phantom Trap, Summon Swarm, 
    Bear's Endurance
3 *Phantom Steed, *Explosive Runes, Dispel Magic, *Sepia Snake Sigil, 
   *Sleet Storm, *Stinking Cloud, *SM III, Clairaud/voy, FB, LB, Windwall    


[COLOR=DarkOrange][u][b]Equipment:[/b][/u][/color] 

501.2 spent of 650gp

   [b]Potions[/b] [i](Small Clay Cards)[/i]
 2 Shield (3rd, 6xp)
 1 Protection f/Arrow (3rd, 6xp)

   [b]Scrolls[/b]
 1 Mage Armor (3rd, 3xp)
 1 Web (3rd, 3xp)
 1 SM II (3rd, 3xp)

   [b]Quarter Staff[/b]      [1d6/1d6, ×2 B, 4 lb.,-]
   [b]Dagger[/b]  	      [1d4, 19-20/×2, 10 ft., PS; 1 lb., 2 gp]
   [b]Light Crossbow[/b]   [1d8, 19-20/×2, 80 ft., P; 4 lb., 35 gp]
      (10) Bolts [1lb, 1gp)

Spell Component Pouch  (2 lb, 5gp)
[b]Belt Pouches (2)[/b] (1lbs, 2gp)
3 Caltrops (6lbs, 3 gp)

[b]Backpack[/b] (2lbs, 2gp)
[b]Durgeon's Grimoire[/b] (6lb, 215gp [352gp])
    (Weight 5lbs, Hardness 3, HP 6; DC 30 Lock; self made except for lock
     Dragon Hide cover and slip case with Vellum Pages, and a 
     an Arcane Locked Good Lock    
     Invis Arc Mrk: Cover, inside back cover, and a center page.
    Vis Arc Mrk: Spine)

Bedroll (5lbs, 0.1gp), 10 Candles (0.1gp), Flint and Steel (1gp), 
2 Waterskin (2gp), Small Steel Mirror (0.5 lb, 10gp)
Grappling Hook (4 lbs., 1gp), 100 Silk Rope (10 lbs., 20gp)

MW Tools (Book Binding) (5 lb, 55gp)

Scholoars Outfit (--),  Explorers outfit (8 lbs, 10gp)


[COLOR=DarkOrange][u][b]Money and Other Tender[/b][/u][/color]

[b]GP[/b] 0


[COLOR=DarkOrange][b]First Words[/b][/COLOR]
Here is a list of the most probable list of first words to the potential PC's:
[list]
[*][b]Alexandra Howard Percival Rammikin III[/b]: *starts to turn red; then he grunts in an 
attempt to say something; purses his lips, stumbles incoherently on another word or two 
and says* '[i][COLOR=YellowGreen]Gaahhhh!![/color][/i]' *while running away*
[*][b]Dalomock Zalim[/b]: '[i][COLOR=YellowGreen]Go fall in a pot hole, sprite.[/color][/i]' or '[i][COLOR=YellowGreen]Do what you do best - disappear.[/color][/i]'
[*][b]Gregory Malfoy[/b]: *pointing over there * '[i][COLOR=YellowGreen]Look - I see dead people.[/COLOR][/i]' *and then runs*
[*][b]Mikkanna Raschika[/b]: '[i][COLOR=YellowGreen]Haven't you already divined that I have no interesting in speaking?[/color][/i]'
[*][b]Pandak Kaswitikan[/b]: '[i][COLOR=YellowGreen]Uggghhh! Gnome![/color][/i]'
[*][b]Turroth[/b]: '[i][COLOR=YellowGreen]Don't you have a theory class to get to, Val'y?[/color][/i]'
[*][b][/b]: '[i][/i]'
[/list]



[COLOR=DarkOrange][u][b]Physical Description[/b][/u][/color]

[B]Height:[/B] 4'1"         [B]Weight:[/B] 154 lbs
[B]Age:[/B] 55              [B]Handedness:[/B] Right
[B]Hair:[/B] Black          [B]Eyes:[/B] Lavender
[B]Stature:[/B] Average [B]Skin Color:[/B] Rocky Grey


Durgeon is of average height and stature. His long black beard is braided 
proudly in a pattern and a special technique that is very specific to his
family. His is not so concerned with his appearance, as people are merely
an annoyance that he has to put up with in his search for knowledge and 
understanding of the Arcane Arts. He keeps himself clean enough, but no
so clean as to have had to put some effort in it. 

[COLOR=DarkOrange][u][b]History[/b][/u][/color]
Durgeon was born to a poor branch of a rather rich and influential family. 
Hisbranch of the family was poor in dwarven skills and dabbled in things that 
were not very dwarven in nature. They did not prosper and were not popular. 
They were seen as the poor and unfortunate black sheep of the Firebelly clan. 

While other Firebelly families were engaging in Engineering, Mining, and 
Crafting his family was working in the Arcane, Farming, and Sewing and not 
with very much success. 

He chose the arcane path not because it suited his demeanor or temperament,
but more because it can help him and others get stuff done. It is a practical 
tool that he can learn how to use that not every one can. His family did not 
have the money to get him a proper tutor, and he certainly did not have the 
silver-tongue to be able to convince a mentor to take him on. He had the 
aptitude and desire, but not the influence to get the necessary schooling.

His family scraped to get together what learning materials they could. He 
tried learn from wandering bards and sages with little practical effect, but 
still he was determined to learn. He was very inquisitive but was not gifted
with a innate understanding of the world as others were. He asked many 
questions and wanted to understand how the world worked. What made 
sense to others often did not to him and required much studying for 
advancement.

One day a slick and honey-tongued dwarf came to his family and with
some official looking papers whisked him off to school to learn to be a 
wizard.He had time to grab a cloak and book before the dwarf and his 
assistants were hurriedly ushering him out of the house with not even a 
hug or goodbye to his family. 

He currently finds himself in this college in a room that suits him quite well. 
It is dark, damp and with water dripping. There is some mold on the ceiling 
and a an occasional rat the happens through. It may have been a storage 
room at one time. It is hard to say. He works in the library to help to pay 
for his tuition and board. while the rest is taken care of - somehow and no 
one will tell him how or why.

Durgeon studies hard and with long hours while those with greater talent look 
at a book and all sorts of wondrous magical things happen. Those silty elves
have magic coming out of their pores and in their finger tips. Those gnomes, 
halflings, and humans seem to have it pretty easy finding people to tutor or 
help them.

Durgeon spends most of his time in his room studying and sometime wandering 
about the schools cellars and other hidden places. Antisocial and 
unappreciative of those students who have it easy here in school. Most have 
parents paying their way and do not have to worry about working or anything 
else besides opening a book once in a while and lifting a finger to have great 
praise be showered upon them for their magical prowess. But not Durgeon.


[COLOR=DarkOrange][b][u]Advancement and Character Build[/u][/b][/color][sblock]
[i]CL20: Wizard 5/Elemental Savant 10/Arch Mage 5[/i]
[b]L01 Wiz 1[/b] SF (Conj), *Scribe Scroll
[b]L02 Wiz 2[/b]  
[b]L03 Wiz 3[/b] Augment Summoning
[b]L04 Wiz 4[/b] +1 Int
[b]L05 Wiz 5[/b] Energy Substitution (Acid)
[b]L06 ES  1[/b] GSF (Conjuration)
[b]L07 ES  2[/b] 
[b]L08 ES  3[/b] +1 Con
[b]L09 ES  4[/b] Widen Spell
[b]L10 ES  5[/b] 
[b]L11 ES  6[/b] 
[b]L12 ES  7[/b] School Focus (Evocation), +1 Int
[b]L13 ES  8[/b] 
[b]L14 ES  9[/b] 
[b]L15 ES  10[/b] Skill Focus (Spell Craft)
[b]L16 AM  1[/b] Mastery of Elements, +1 Int
[b]L17 AM  2[/b] Spell Power +1
[b]L18 AM  3[/b] Arcane Fire, Augment Elementals (MoE)
[b]L19 AM  4[/b] Mastery of Shaping
[b]L20 AM  5[/b] Arcane Reach
[/sblock][/FONT]
```


----------



## FreeXenon (Dec 17, 2007)

Scotley said:
			
		

> Oh, and thanks for your work in compiling stuff!



It wasn't so painful. He did most of the work.


----------



## Leif (Dec 17, 2007)

Free Xenon:  Yeah, that's the way I meant to say it.  (Thanks!  I really appreciate the way you preserved my lame attempts at humor!)

Now, about your ridiculous question about 6 scrolls of 6 spells each.  DUHHH!!  Up to Six Scrolls of ONE spell each, or up to 6 potions, or any combination of scrolls/potions that total no more than 6 spells-worth.  If you make a scroll of 3 spells, that counts as 3, and then if you make potions of shield, arcane lock, and knock, YOU'RE DONE!!  Get it?

Also, I prefer the simplicity of not having to worry about familiars.  If you want one, try like mad to just get over it.  If you can't get over it, let me know how you feel, and we'll see if we can't work something out.  Still, I will not even consider a Construct familiar prior to 9th level.  And, in fact, waiting until at least 9th level to petition for a familiar of any kind is probably not a bad idea.


----------



## FreeXenon (Dec 17, 2007)

I am glad to help. 

Got it. That is what I was expecting.   

Have you given any more thought to the Metamagic issue I brought up a while ago?

Metamagic'd spells or spells being memorized at a higher level being considered for all intents and purposes as a spell of that level (an implied Heighten Spell).


----------



## Zurai (Dec 17, 2007)

FreeXenon said:
			
		

> Have you given any more thought to the Metamagic issue I brought up a while ago?
> 
> Metamagic'd spells or spells being memorized at a higher level being considered for all intents and purposes as a spell of that level (an implied Heighten Spell).




Seriously man, cut it out. You've been given the rules we're going to play by. Quit trying to ratchet up the power level of the game. There's nothing wrong with metamagic that needs the massive power boost that automatically Heightening them would provide.


----------



## FreeXenon (Dec 17, 2007)

??  

I am rather confused by the antagonistic tone in your post. 
It seems a bit undeserved.   

Some have house ruled it this way and some have not. I am just curious if this will be a consideration for this campaign, as having this in effect really can change what spells you choose, especially if we get to the levels where Lesser Globe of Invulnerability is found. For me at makes Metamagic less desirable by not having the actual spell level and Save DC appropriate to the Spell Level it is memorized at.

It might just be me.


----------



## Leif (Dec 17, 2007)

Zurai said:
			
		

> Seriously man, cut it out. You've been given the rules we're going to play by. Quit trying to ratchet up the power level of the game. There's nothing wrong with metamagic that needs the massive power boost that automatically Heightening them would provide.



Thanks, but it's ok.  I'm getting used to saying, "no," now.    


Free Xenon: No.  There's no such thing as implied metamagic.

Oh, and Zurai, are you satisfied now?  (With the improved coherence of the character requirements, I mean?)


----------



## FreeXenon (Dec 17, 2007)

Leif said:
			
		

> There's no such thing as implied metamagic.



That is what I was expecting. Thanks.


----------



## Leif (Dec 17, 2007)

FreeXenon said:
			
		

> ??
> 
> I am rather confused by the antagonistic tone in your post.
> It seems a bit undeserved.



Boys, boys, boys!  Just settle down now.  Everything is ok, we're all cool, and we're back on track.

Everybody SMILE now!!  I SAID NOW DAMMIT!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## J. Alexander (Dec 17, 2007)

*Gregory Malfoy*

Name: Gregory Malfoy	Class: Wizard	Level: 3
Sex: Male	Age: 20	Height:5’10	Weight: 140	Hair Color: Blonde   Eye Color: Blue  Complexion: Fair
Handiness: Right   Speed: 30 Hit Points : 15  Alignement: Neutral Good		

Ability Scores		Saving Throws	Armor Class
Strength	10				Normal
Dexterity	16  /  +3		Reflex	4	
Constitutition	14  /  +2		Fortitude 	4	Flat Footed
Intelligence:	18  /  +4
Wisdom	17  /  +3		Willpower	6	Touch
Charisma	15  /  +2

Attacks:     	Melee: +1		Ranged: +4

Winter’s Blast  +4 to hit, 2d4 damage  only useable as long as a second level cold spell is available	
Dagger (Melee) +1 to hit,
Dagger (Ranged)  +4 to hit
Light Crossbow

Feats				Skills		Ranks	Skill 	Total
Brew Potion				Concertration		6	2	8
Scribe Scroll				Diplomacy		3	2	5
Collegiate Wizard			Knowledge Arcana	6	4 +2	12
Winter’s Blast (1d4/sp/+1 sl cold)		Knowledge Religion	4	4	8
Reach Spell 				Spellcraft		6	4	10
Point Blank Shot +1/+1 shots within 30 feet		Spot		3	3	6

Equipment:	

First level Spells (6 plus int modifer +4 for 2nd level = 14)
Orb of Cold – Ranged Touch Attack deals 1d8 cold damage plus 1d8/2level max 5d8. Fortitude save or be blinded for one round.
Orb of Acid (lesser)  - Ranged Touch Attack deals 1d8 acid damage
Benign Transportation -  two willng persons trade places.
Hold Portal
Protection from Chaos  +2 AC and saves, counters mind control, hedge out elementals and outsiders
Protection form Law    +2 AC and saves, counters mind control, hedge out elementals and outsiders
Protection from Evil    +2 AC and saves, counters mind control, hedge out elementals and outsiders	
Protection from Good  +2 AC and saves, counters mind control, hedge out elementals and outsiders
Mage Armour – gives +4 to AC
Charm Person
Sleep
Grease
DawnBurst – illuminates all creatures in a 10 foot radius. Deals damage to light sensetive creatures
Range: 25feet/5ft/2;v;s  Casting Time: 1 Standard Action Duration: 1round/level  Spell Resistance: Yes  Saves: Reflex for ½
All Creatures witihn a 10 foot radius glow with light equivilant to a torch. Undead/ligth senestative creatures take 1d6 + 1 per level of damage.
Enlarge

Second level Spells (4)

Command Undead
Killgores Grave Mist – 1d6 cold damage per levl/ partially ignore SR
Incendiary Slime -
Knock


Background

Gregory Malfoy comes from a ancient family of wizards who over centuries have gained a reputaiton of being very powerfuly practioners of the dark magic.  The Malfoy family has in it’s tree many distinguesed Necromancers, Archmages, Fiedish Warlcoks, and even wielders of divne magic of a dark nature. The middle child, with one older sister and a younger brother, Gregory is somewhat a disappointment to his family. Being the eldest male child he was expected to continue the family custom of Necromatic Magic but instead chose to be a generalist and tailor his studies to protective and warding magic.  This attitude is readily attributed to an childhood event in which some foul force briefly escaped the control of it’s summoner at the Malfoy Mansion and brutally killed Gregory’s pet cat ”Saladin” Though he was just 13 years old and starting to learn the family trade of maic, Gregory had no access to anything that could have protected his pet and yet was not strong enough enough in his magic to control the foul creature. 

Through his years at the Academy, Gregory has earned a reputation of being a solid student who while having to often struggel with other course’s and subject’s shows an almost unnatural flair for the understanding and use of the Necromatic Arts. Combined with his family’s history, this makes many student and teachers afraid to associate with him. The last is perhaps due to the fate of one Professor Snootly who continued to give young Gregory failing grades  despite the long hours of study and preparation Gregory spent in Ancient Ruins.  One day after Midterms and another failing grade for Gregory, Professon Snootly was found dead in his bed, heart and lungs ripped from his body and his face frozen in a mask of great agony and torment.

Currently the core Malfoy family consiste of Gregory, his older sister Marilyn, his younger brother Derrick, his mother Pamela and his father Peter and his paternal Grandmother Sacher. Peter Malofy is by all accounts a very powerful Necromancer while Pamela is considered to be one of the most capagle summoners in generations. His sister Marilyn chose the family path of Warlock and is considered to be a great if somewhat scary beauty. Derrick contiues the family tradition of studying the Necromatic Arts at the Academy where he is excelling. The truly intimidatin and frightening family member is that of Grandmother Sacher who in her younger days was reputed to be a Witch of great power though most of the gossip and accusations of years past have faded somewhat. 

Despite being somewhat enstranged from his family, Gregory loves them deeply and despite their reputations both Peter and Pamela care for their children deeply and at times can be seen as being overprotective of their offspring.


----------



## FreeXenon (Dec 17, 2007)

_*looking to Zurai* _ 

_2000th post Yea! Half way to 3rd level._


----------



## Zurai (Dec 17, 2007)

```
[b]Turroth[/b]
[b]Male Human Wizard (Abjurer) 3[/b] 
[b]Alignment:[/b] NG
[b]Deity:[/b] 
[b]Region:[/b] 
[b]Height:[/b] 5'7"
[b]Weight:[/b] 170
[b]Hair:[/b] Black, short
[b]Eyes:[/b] Grey
[b]Skin:[/b] White
[b]Age:[/b] 20
[b]XP:[/b] 3,750

[b]Str:[/b] 10 (+0) 
[b]Dex:[/b] 15 (+2)
[b]Con:[/b] 13 (+1)
[b]Int:[/b] 18 (+4)
[b]Wis:[/b] 17 (+3)
[b]Cha:[/b] 10 (+0)

[b]Hit Dice:[/b] 3d4+3
[b]Hit Points:[/b] 11 [url=http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1428244]Hit points for levels 2 and 3 (1d4=2, 1d4=1)[/url] [url=http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1428251]Rerolled hit points for level 3 (1d4=2)[/url] 
[B]AC:[/B] 12 (+0 Armor, +2 Dex) [Touch 12, Flat-footed 10]
[B]Init:[/B] +2 (+2 Dex)
[B]Speed:[/B] 30ft 

[B]Saves:[/B]
Fortitude +1 [+1 base, +0 Con]
Reflex +3 [+1 base, +2 Dex]
Will +6 [+3 base, +3 Wis]

[b]BAB/Grapple:[/b] +1/+1
[b]Melee Atk:[/b] +1 (1d6, quarterstaff)
[b]Ranged Atk:[/b] +3 (1d4, sling)

[b]Skills:[/b]
[code]Concentration			+7 (6 ranks, +1 Con)
Decipher Script			+10 (6 ranks, +4 Int)
Knowledge: Arcana		+12 (6 ranks, +4 Int, +2 Collegiate Wizard)
Knowledge: Engineering		+10 (6 ranks, +4 Int)
Knowledge: History		+10 (6 ranks, +4 Int)
Spellcraft			+14 (6 ranks, +4 Int, +2 Magical Aptitude, +2 synergy, +2 synergy to decipher spells on scrolls)
Use Magic Device cc		+5 (3 ranks, +0 Cha, +2 Magical Aptitude, +4 synergy to cast from a scroll)
```

*Feats:*
Scribe Scroll (Wizard bonus)
Collegiate Wizard (Campaign bonus)
Arcane Mastery (1st level)
Magical Aptitude (Human bonus)
Brew Potion (Campaign bonus)
Sudden Extend (3rd level)

*Languages:*
Common, Celestial, Infernal, Draconic, Sylvanoptera

*Spells Known:* Necromancy and Enchantment prohibited
0th - (Abj) _resistance_, (Div) _detect poison_, _detect magic_, (Evoc) _dancing lights_, _flare_, _light_, (Illus) _ghost sound_, _silent portal_, (Trans) _amanuensis_, _mage hand_, _mending_, _message_, _open/close_, (Univ) _arcane mark_, _prestidigitation_
1st - (Abj) _alarm_, _protection from evil_, _shield_, (Conj) _mage armor_, _unseen servant_, (Div) _identify_, (Evoc) _magic missile_, _persistent blade_, _tenser's floating disk_, (Illus) _nystul's magic aura_, (Trans) _nerveskitter_
2nd - (Abj) _arcane disruption_, _protection from arrows_, (Evoc) _luminous swarm_, (Trans) _rope trick_

*Equipment:*

*Money:*
650g[/code]

Note, I havn't spent any of his money yet, nor decided if he's going to make any potions or scrolls. Everything else should be set.

Backgroundwise, given his level 1 feat selection (Arcane Mastery and Magical Aptitude), I think a full scholarship makes the most sense for him. He's really a quite good theoretical wizard - though maybe not the most practical person in the Academy.


----------



## Leif (Dec 17, 2007)

Zurai said:
			
		

> Backgroundwise, given his level 1 feat selection (Arcane Mastery and Magical Aptitude), I think a full scholarship makes the most sense for him. He's really a quite good theoretical wizard - though maybe not the most practical person in the Academy.



Sounds just guh-roovy to me.  18 int, 17 wis!! wow!!  Go ahead, if you want, and write in that he was valedictorian of his Academy Class.


----------



## Leif (Dec 17, 2007)

Zurai said:
			
		

> Turroth.... Note, I havn't spent any of his money yet, nor decided if he's going to make any potions or scrolls. Everything else should be set.
> Backgroundwise, given his level 1 feat selection (Arcane Mastery and Magical Aptitude), I think a full scholarship makes the most sense for him. He's really a quite good theoretical wizard - though maybe not the most practical person in the Academy.



Since you didn't respond to my question, may I consider the posting of Turroth to be my Certifcate of Forgiveness?


----------



## Leif (Dec 17, 2007)

JA, I don't even want to THINK about your underlying reasons for naming your character MALFOY!  Just rest assured that I've got my eye on you!


----------



## Zurai (Dec 17, 2007)

Leif said:
			
		

> Since you didn't respond to my question, may I consider the posting of Turroth to be my Certifcate of Forgiveness?




Oh, sorry. I was never angry or anything that'd require forgiveness. But yes, I'm now perfectly clear on the character requirements


----------



## J. Alexander (Dec 17, 2007)

*Eye on Me..*

Gee the game has not even started and the dm is getting parnoid about my characters motives etc from just an name...cant a fledging wizard catch a break


----------



## Leif (Dec 17, 2007)

J. Alexander said:
			
		

> Gee the game has not even started and the dm is getting parnoid about my characters motives etc from just an name...cant a fledging wizard catch a break



MMMMMMaybe, MMMalfoy!


----------



## Ryfte (Dec 17, 2007)

Guess I've gotta tweak Mikkanna to the new specs now... lol.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 18, 2007)

*Pandak Kaswitikan*

Leif,

Got a backstory/history done up, and am working on particulars (but as I explained in e-mail it'll likely be a while before I get him anywhere near ready to post).

For now - 

Chaotic Good Dwarf Transmuter, with an interest in crafting weapons/armors/rings (forging type skills rather than the gadgeteering mentioned by one or two others so he doesn't step into their party niche).  He could also possibly forge some of the parts they would need for their gadgets.  Going outside the 'typical' dwarven personality - good natured, clownish, and open minded.  I'm _very_ happy with what I've got so far for his history.

In the meantime, I'm a little confused - maybe I'm reading the books or your post wrong.  You said:

Feats: At First Level, Collegiate Wizard REPLACES Summon Familiar as a bonuus wizard feat. Also, at 3rd level, you get Brew Potion as a bonus feat. So, at start, 3rd level, everyone has Scribe Scroll, Brew Potion, Collegiate Wizard, and a feat of your choice.

But it looks like we should actually have _*two*_ feats of our choice (one for first, one for third).  Did I get it wrong?


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 18, 2007)

And a bonus feat if you're human.


----------



## Leif (Dec 18, 2007)

*Oh, No!  Here we go again!*

Mowgli and Shayuri are both right: Feats are as follows:

First Level:  Collegiate Wizard, Scribe Scroll, Feat of your choice, Human Bonus Feat (if applicable)

Third Level:  Brew Potion, Feat of your choice.

My "how to create a character" post below (#295) has been updated with this new info.  I have asked ExpensiveXenon to do likewise.  Ooops, turns out that Precious Xenon didn't make that mistake with his post after all.  So, Mowgli, why didn't you read the superior, correct character-making post in the first bloody place??!!


----------



## Leif (Dec 18, 2007)

J. Alexander said:
			
		

> Gee the game has not even started and the dm is getting parnoid about my characters motives etc from just an name...cant a fledging wizard catch a break



And just when was the last time that anyone knew of a Malfoy who deserved a break???  Hmm???  Anyone???


----------



## FreeXenon (Dec 18, 2007)

*crickets*


----------



## Leif (Dec 18, 2007)

hehehehehehe


----------



## Voda Vosa (Dec 18, 2007)

```
Name: Dalomock Zalim
Class: Wizard Illusionist
Race: gnome
Size: small
Gender: Male
Alignment: chaotic good


Str: 10 +0  (XXp.)     Level: 2         XP: 
Dex: 14 +2 (XXp.)     BAB: +1         HP: 7
Con: 16 +3 (XXp.)     Grapple: 0     Dmg Red: 
Int: 18 +4 (XXp.)     Speed: 20'      Spell Res: 
Wis: 10 +0 (XXp.)     Init: +2        Spell Save: +X
Cha: 13 -1 (XXp.)     ACP: 0          Spell Fail: 0%

                Base  Armor Shld   Dex  Size   Nat  Misc  Total
Armor:          10    +0    +0    +2    +1    +0    +0    16
Touch: 13              Flatfooted: 13

                           Base   Mod  Misc  Total
Fort:                      0     +3          +3
Ref:                       0     +2          +2
Will:                      3     +0          +3

Weapon                Attack   Damage     Critical


Languages:
Class:  	
Feats: 

Skill Points: 12+6       Max Ranks: 5/2
Skills                   Ranks  Mod  Misc  Total
Spellcraft                   4    +4  +2     +10
Profession(alchemist)        2    +0          +2
Knowledge(arcana)            5    +4          +9
Concentration                4    +2          +6
Craft (alchemy)              3    +4          +7

Equipment:               Cost  Weight
                  

        Money: ?

                       Lgt   Med   Hvy  Lift  Push 500
Max Weight:           1-33  34-66 67-100 100

Prhibited schools: Adivination, Necromancy

Spell DC: 4 (int) + Spell Level

Spells known
LvL 0: All
LvL 1: 
Mage armor
Magic missile
Color spray
Sleep
Shield
Protection from alignment
Summon monster I
Reduce person
Ventriloquism
Silent image
Animate rope
Disguise self
Grease
Hypnotism

Spells prepeared
Level 0
Ray of frost*3
Light

Level 1
Magic missile
Mage armor
Color spray


Age: 59
Height: 1 meters
Weight: 35 kg
Eyes: blue
Hair: black
Skin: withe
```


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 18, 2007)

Name: Alexandra Howard Percival Rammikin III
Race: Human
Class/Level: Wizard 3
Gender: Female
Exp: 3750/6000

Desc
Alex dresses in a boyish style, preferring pants to skirts, and favoring rugged workclothes for when she's busy, or blousy white shirts under a smart, tight plaid vest or waistcoat when she wants to dress up a bit. Her long golden blonde hair is often piled up unceremoniously and held in place under a cap, and a pair of thin, gold rimmed spectacles perched on her pert nose makes her sky blue eyes seem a bit bigger and wider than they really are. Despite what might seem to be a concerted effort by a beautiful woman to squash her attractiveness, it shines through regardless. Through the glasses and hair, through the frequent smudges of alchemical ingredients and grease on her face, even through her unflattering work clothes her true cuteness seems to pierce every shroud laid over her.

[sblock=Stats]Strength (STR) 9
Dexterity (DEX) 17
Constitution (CON) 17
Intelligence (INT) 18
Wisdom (WIS) 17
Charisma (CHA) 15

Alignment: Neutral Good
AC: 13
Hit Points: 17/17
Rolls: http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1428145
Reroll 2nd level http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1433146
Reroll 3rd level http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1433148

Movement: 30

Init: +3
Base Attack Bonus: +1
Melee Attack: +0
Ranged Attack: +4
Fort: +3
Reflex: +3
Will: +6

Race Abilities
Bonus skill points
Bonus feat

Class Abilities:
Scribe Scroll
Bonus feats
Collegiate Mage

Skills: 28+7+7
Concentration +9 (6 ranks + 3 con)
Craft (Clockwork) +9 (5 ranks + 4 Int)
Craft (Alchemy) +9 (5 ranks + 4 Int)
Knowledge: Arcana +11 (5 ranks + 4 Int + 2 feat)
Knowledge: Engineering +9 (5 ranks + 4 Int)
Knowledge: Nature +9 (5 ranks + 4 Int)
Knowledge: Nobility +5 (1 rank + 4 Int)
Spellcraft +10 (6 ranks + 4 Int)
Use Magic Device +4 (2 ccranks + 2 Cha)

Languages - Common, Draconic, Elvish, Sylvanoptera, Gnomish

Feats
b Scribe Scroll
b Collegiate Mage
1 Alacritous Cogitation
1 Point Blank Shot
3 Craft Wondrous Item
b Brew Potion

Spellcasting
Wizard (CL 3, DC 14+lvl)
Spellbook
0 - All PHB
1 - Mage Armor, Shield, Magic Missile, Greater Mage Hand, Color Spray, Animate Rope, Fist of Stone, Expeditious Retreat, Protection from Evil, Alarm, Silent Image, Feather Fall, Identify, Unseen Servant
2 - Baleful Transposition, Scorching Ray, Alter Self, Glitterdust

Money - 650gp

Weapons -


Armour -


Gear -



Magic -



Background: 

Alexandra is the daughter of the noble house of Rammikin, an ancient family steeped in tradition and honor. Which is precisely why Alex was such a disappointment. Not only is she a girl, but she's an intellectual, with no sense of keeping households, organizing servants, or upholding the family name through cunningly arranged diplomatic marriages.Despite his best efforts, her father could not dissuade her from her libraries and researches and other pursuits that nobles avoided...and if they couldn't be avoided at least had servants do them!

In the end it was decided that Alex would go off to school. This suited Alexandra well with her hunger to learn, and it suited her father well because it would remove her from any public eye and in a completely blameless, non-reprehensible way.

Alex is aware that to some extent her presence here is just part of a political game. While she isn't thrilled with the the idea of exile, she loves the opportunities the school provides her to pursue her true passions; magic and machinery. As such, she dislikes being associated with her family and sometimes avoids giving out her surname. One of the few ways to really get her angry is to suggest that her presence at the school is due to the aid of her family rather than by her own merits.
[/sblock]


----------



## Zurai (Dec 18, 2007)

@Shayuri:
3,750/6,000 xp, not 6,750/10,000 

2nd level requires 1,000xp, 3rd level requires an additional 2,000 xp, then we have 750 bonus. 4th level requires 3,000 from the start of 3rd level, or 6,000 total.


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 18, 2007)

Buagh! I always get that mixed up.

Thanks!


----------



## Leif (Dec 18, 2007)

Voda Vosa said:
			
		

> ```
> Name: Dalomock Zalim
> Class: Wizard Illusionist
> Race: gnome
> ...


----------



## Leif (Dec 18, 2007)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> Name: Alexandra Howard Percival Rammikin III
> Race: Human
> Class/Level: Wizard 3
> Gender: Female
> Exp: 6750/10000




So.... if you've been told the coredt xp amount and understand that, why didn't you edit this post to reflect the change?


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 18, 2007)

Leif said:
			
		

> So.... if you've been told the coredt xp amount and understand that, why didn't you edit this post to reflect the change?




I have.

Patience, padawan. All things in their time.


----------



## FreeXenon (Dec 18, 2007)

*Most Probable First Words to PC's*

Here is a list of the most probable list of first words to the potential PC's from Durgeon Firebelly:

*Alexandra Howard Percival Rammikin III*: *starts to turn red; then he grunts in an attempt to say something; purses his lips, stumbles incoherently on another word or two and says* '_Gaahhhh!!_' *while running away*
*Dalomock Zalim*: '_Go fall in a pot hole, sprite._' or '_Do what you do best - disappear._'
*Gregory Malfoy*: *pointing over there * '_Look - I see dead people._' *and then runs*
*Mikkanna Raschika*: '_Haven't you already divined that I have no interesting in speaking?_'
*Pandak Kaswitikan*: '_Uggghhh! Gnome!_'
*Turroth*: '_Don't you have a theory class to get to, Val'y?_'
*Tylara*: "_Don't you have a glade to prance in, pantywaist?_"

If I have missed someone please let me know.


----------



## Leif (Dec 18, 2007)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> I have.
> Patience, padawan. All things in their time.




"The FORCE??  :\   Give me a good blaster by my side any day!"    - Han Solo


----------



## Leif (Dec 18, 2007)

FreeXenon said:
			
		

> Here is a list of the most probable list of first words to the potential PC's from Durgeon Firebelly:
> 
> *Alexandra Howard Percival Rammikin III*: *starts to turn red; then he grunts in an attempt to say something; purses his lips, stumbles incoherently on another word or two and says* '_Gaahhhh!!_' *while running away*
> *Dalomock Zalim*: '_Go fall in a pot hole, sprite._' or '_Do what you do best - disappear._'
> ...




*sigh*  Sheesh, I don't know whether to smile, laugh out loud, or just slit my freakin' wrists!


----------



## FreeXenon (Dec 18, 2007)

He's a little bit cranky and taciturn than most students. 
He will warm begrudgingly warm up to the PC's as he gets to know them a little bit better.

I was thinking that there was an elf in the works by someone and for them I had:
"_Don't you have a glade to prance in, pantywaist?_"


----------



## Leif (Dec 18, 2007)

FreeXenon said:
			
		

> He's a little bit cranky and taciturn than most students.
> He will warm begrudgingly warm up to the PC's as he gets to know them a little bit better.
> I was thinking that there was an elf in the works by someone and for them I had:
> "_Don't you have a glade to prance in, pantywaist?_"



I've never been too clear on the distinction between a "pantywaist" and a "pantywaste"....


You have no words for Pandak Kaswitikan, the c/g Transmuter and our other dwarf???


----------



## Leif (Dec 18, 2007)

JA, Malfoy is human isn't he?  I didn't see that written on his sheet anywhere...

*ALSO, EVERYONE{/B] PLEASE PUT YOUR SPECIALTY (IF ANY) AT THE TOP OF YOUR CHARACTER SHEET LIKE THIS:  Wizard (Abjurer, Conjurer, Transmuter, whatever)  that would help your poor, old, feeble dm, and his dim eyes, greatly!  If I have to hunt very hard to tell whether your a generalist or a specialist, I'm likely to just go to the next applicant.*


----------



## Leif (Dec 18, 2007)

Voda Vosa, I just don't see how you have calculated your 16 AC.  I always get 13 when I add it up.


----------



## Zurai (Dec 18, 2007)

Leif said:
			
		

> *ALSO, EVERYONE* PLEASE PUT YOUR SPECIALTY (IF ANY) AT THE TOP OF YOUR CHARACTER SHEET LIKE THIS:  Wizard (Abjurer, Conjurer, Transmuter, whatever)




Done, though I think mine was already pretty clear.


----------



## Leif (Dec 18, 2007)

Zurai said:
			
		

> Done, though I think mine was already pretty clear.



  It probably was.  I don't recall having a problem with figuring yours out, but thanks, anyway.


----------



## J. Alexander (Dec 18, 2007)

*Gregory*

With a name like Malfoy what else could he be but a pure blood Human  

sorry thought i had put it on the sheet


----------



## Scotley (Dec 18, 2007)

FreeXenon said:
			
		

> He's a little bit cranky and taciturn than most students.
> He will warm begrudgingly warm up to the PC's as he gets to know them a little bit better.
> 
> I was thinking that there was an elf in the works by someone and for them I had:
> "_Don't you have a glade to prance in, pantywaist?_"




Tylara would be the elf in the works, and she does not prance! Someone is going to wake up beardless if he doesn't learn to mind his tongue.


----------



## Leif (Dec 18, 2007)

J. Alexander said:
			
		

> With a name like Malfoy what else could he be but a pure blood Human
> 
> sorry thought i had put it on the sheet



it's ok.  I was just figuring that he was a muggle.


----------



## Leif (Dec 18, 2007)

Scotley said:
			
		

> Tylara would be the elf in the works, and she does not prance! Someone is going to wake up beardless if he doesn't learn to mind his tongue.



Now I see why there was the old tradition of calling DMs Referees:  

IN THIS CORNER, WEIGHING IN AT JUST OVER 28 STONE, HAILING FROM STUBBYVILLE, DURGEON FIREBELLY!!

AND IN THIS CORNER, WEIGHING IN AT A WHOPPING 15 FEATHERS, HAILING FROM FRENCH LICK, TYLARA!!


----------



## FreeXenon (Dec 18, 2007)

Scotley said:
			
		

> Tylara would be the elf in the works, and she does not prance! Someone is going to wake up beardless if he doesn't learn to mind his tongue.



I am thinking that this would be something akin to hairless cat, if you have ever seen that Friends episode!   
Eeeeewww!


----------



## Leif (Dec 18, 2007)

I bet Durgeons hairless face would be as soft as a baby's bottom!   

Can Tylara even stop hugging trees long enough to fight?


----------



## Scotley (Dec 18, 2007)

Leif said:
			
		

> I bet Durgeons hairless face would be as soft as a baby's bottom!
> 
> Can Tylara even stop hugging trees long enough to fight?




She's a conjurer, she summons monsters to do her fighting. That way she can give proper attention to the trees.


----------



## Scotley (Dec 18, 2007)

FreeXenon said:
			
		

> I am thinking that this would be something akin to hairless cat, if you have ever seen that Friends episode!
> Eeeeewww!




Oh yes, my daughter has every episode of friends. I've been subjected to most of them at least once. 

I wouldn't really want to subject the dwarf to such an embarrasing shave, but I'm adding a straight razor to Tylara's equipment list just in case...


----------



## FreeXenon (Dec 18, 2007)

The sad part is that I asked for it.   

Hah! I am also Conjurer and summon monsters to do my bidding.   
How do you like me now!


----------



## FreeXenon (Dec 18, 2007)

Scotley said:
			
		

> I wouldn't really want to subject the dwarf to such an embarrasing shave, but I'm adding a straight razor to Tylara's equipment list just in case...




That is cool!


----------



## FreeXenon (Dec 18, 2007)

I think I will stop now before I get myself shaved.


----------



## Scotley (Dec 18, 2007)

FreeXenon said:
			
		

> I think I will stop now before I get myself shaved.




Fair enough. We conjurers need to stick together anyway. Let's shake and go have a glass or Elven wine or mug of Dwarven Stout instead fighting.


----------



## FreeXenon (Dec 18, 2007)

Amen to that. Perhaps the glades are not sooo bad when seen through thick ale glasses.   

Conjurers forever!


----------



## Leif (Dec 18, 2007)

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww.  Stop it!  Y'all are gonna make me cry!
*snif*
*snif*


----------



## Scott DeWar (Dec 19, 2007)

your gonna make me gag...any way, here is where i will post capizzo:

```
:-b......
```


```
[b][u]Personal Information[/b][/u]

[B]Name:[/B]    Capizzio Del Collines, Arceologist
[B]Class:[/B]   Wizard (generalist) 3
[B]Race:[/B]    Human
[B]Size:[/B]    Medium
[B]Gender:[/B]  Male
[B]Algn:[/B]    Neutral Good
[B]Deity:[/B] 

[B]Str:[/B]  10 +0  [B]Level:[/B]  3 [B]XP:[/B] 3750
[B]Dex:[/B]  17 +3  [B]BAB:[/B]   +1 [B]HP:[/B]4+1,3+1 (d4 +1)
[B]Con:[/B]  13 +1  [B]Grap:[/B]  +1 [B]Dmg Red:[/B] -
[B]Int:[/B]  17 +3  [B]Speed:[/B] 30'    
[B]Wis:[/B]  16 +3  [B]Init:[/B]  +3 (dex: +3)        
[B]Cha:[/B]  14 +2
 
[b][u]Combat[/b][/u]

     [B]Base Dex Nat Misc Total[/B]
[B]Armor:[/B] 10  +3  +0  +0  =  [b]13[/b]
[B]Touch:[/B] 13  [B]Flatfooted:[/B] 10 [B] ACP:[/B]  0

       [B]Base  Mod Misc Total[/B]
[B]Fort:[/B]  + 1   +1   +0     [B]+2[/B]
[B]Ref:[/B]   +1    +3   +0     [B]+4[/B]
[B]Will:[/B]  +3    +3   +0     [B]+5[/B]

[B]Weapons: Att Dmg  Crit     Rng  type  [/b]
Crossbow, lite +4  1d8     18-20/X2     P
Club     +1     1d6+1     X2     10’     B
Dagger     +1(+4)     1d4+1(+0)     19-20/X2     10’     S/P
Dagger Thrown     +4     1d4     19-20/X2     P/S

Feats and Skills
[B]Languages:[/B] Common,

[B]Feats:[/B]
[u]Scribe scroll[/u] (wizard class feature)
[u]Collegiate Mage[/u] (replaces summon familiar) (wizard class feature)
[u]Skill Focus: Knowledge : Arcana [/u] (human)
[u]Skill Focus: Spell Craft [/u] (cl 1)
[u]Skill Focus: Knowledge : History [/u] (cl 3)
[u]brew potion[/u] (w 3 bonus feat)

[B]Skill Points:[/B] [u]{24, 6, 6 }[/u]  [B]Max Ranks:[/B] [u]lv+3 (6)[/u]

[B]Skills:      Ranks  Mod Misc Total[/B]
[u]Concentration[/u]          +6   +1  --   +7
[u]Knowledge:
  (Arcana)[/u]      +6   +3 +5   +14  
[u]Knowledge:
  (arch/engn)[/u]      +1   +3  --   +4  
[u]Knowledge:
  (Dungeoneering)[/u]   +3   +3  --   +6
[u]Knowledge:
  (Geography)[/u]    +3   +3  --   +6
[u]Knowledge:
  (History)[/u]      +3   +3  +3   +9  
[u]Knowledge:
  (Local)[/u]      +1   +3  --   +4
 [u]Knowledge:
  (Nature)[/u]       +1   +3  --   +4
[u]Knowledge:
  (Nobility/Royalty)[/u]       +1   +3  --   +4
[u]Knowledge:
  (Religeon)[/u]       +1   +3  --   +4
[u]Knowledge:
  (The Planes)[/u]       +1   +3  --   +4
[u]Profession: 
 (Archeologist)[/u] +2   +3  --   +5
[u]Spell Craft [/u]     +6   +3  +3  +12
Appraise         --     +3  --  +3
Balance          --  +3  --  +3
Bluff     --  +2  --  +2
Climb     --  +0  --  +0

Skill modifiers:
knowledge arcana: +2 collegiate mage, +3 skill focus
Knowledge history: +3 skill focus
spell craft: +3 skill focus
```
more to come....


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 19, 2007)

FreeXenon said:
			
		

> *Pandak Kaswitikan*: '_Uggghhh! Gnome!_'




Much as I hate to bring this back up . . . Pandak's a dwarf - was this a mistake or intentional sarcasm?  Either way, it's cool.  Sarcasm tends to bounce right off Pandak's easy self deprecation.  

"Yeah, I need to bulk up a little I know.  I'm stronger than I look though - watch how easy it is now for me to swing this axe!" 

And with that he promptly makes a valiant attempt to chop off his own foot.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Dec 19, 2007)

You guys should stop the spawn, edit your posts. *Looks around the corner* Quickly before the admin arrives! 


Spells added


----------



## FreeXenon (Dec 19, 2007)

Mowgli said:
			
		

> Much as I hate to bring this back up . . . Pandak's a dwarf - was this a mistake or intentional sarcasm?



Meant as Intentional Sarcasm.


----------



## Leif (Dec 19, 2007)

*Recruiting Draws to a Close*

Well, felas, it's getting to be that time.  I'm going to be weeding tomorrow, and recruiting will be closing sometime Wednesday.  Ideally, of course, I'll have some posts prepared to start the game simultaneously with the close of recruiting.  "Ideally," I say again.


----------



## FreeXenon (Dec 19, 2007)

*gasp* 
'Somebody hold me.'  
Now where's that elf...
*crossing fingers*


----------



## KerlanRayne (Dec 19, 2007)

I was planning on going into Ultimate Magus, but with the required three levels of Wizard it might not work how I want. If I take a fourth level of Wizard, then one level of Beguiler (PHBII), then one level of Ultimate Magus, can I take Practiced Spellcaster for Beguiler as my 6th level feat and have it apply before figuring the caster level increase from Ultimate Magus? If you say no, that's fine, I'll just go a different direction with the character. 

By the way, did you see my previous post HERE? I just want to make sure I haven't made a bad impression. 

KerlanRayne


----------



## Scotley (Dec 19, 2007)

*Tylara*

Okay, she is complete. 

Delunamanth ‘Tylara’ Tylarapelotheenia
'First glint of moonlight on the ice of a midwinter's lake'. Just Tylara or 'ice' to her friends

Female Grey Elven Wizard (Conjurer) 3nd level
CG

Exp. 3,718/6000

Str 15 (17-2 race)  
Dex 15 (+2 race) 
Con 13 (15-2 race)  
Int 19 (+2 race)
Wis 11  
Cha 11

Hit Points 10
HP for 2nd level (1d4=2) 
hit points for 3rd level par deux (1d4=1) (damn two ones in a row!)


AC 12, Touch 12, Flat 10
Init +2 
BAB +1, Grap +3
Speed 30 (base 30, no armor)
Fort +2, Ref +3, Will +3  +2 saves vs. enchantments

+3 Melee, Longsword, 1d8+2 s, 19-20/x2
+3 Melee, Dagger, 1d4+2 p or s, 19-20/x2
+3 Melee, Quarterstaff 1d6+3 b 20/x2
+4 Ranged, MW Mighty Composite Longbow, 1d8+2 p, 20/x3, 110'r (+1 hit and damage within 30')
+3 Ranged, Dagger, 1d4+2 p or s, 20/x2, 10'r (+1 hit and damage within 30')


Medium, 6'1" tall (often wears heels), 115 wt,  145 yrs old
Silver hair, Amber eyes, very pale skin

Speaks Elven, Common, Slyvanoptera, Draconic, Sylvan, and Gnome

+7  Concentration (7+0Con) 
+9  Craft, Alchemy (5+4Int)
+8  Craft, Bowmaking (2+4Int+2MW Tools)
+5  Decipher Script (1+4Int) 
+11 Knowledge, Arcana (5+4Int+2Feat—Collegiate Wizard)
+5  Knowledge, Architecture (1+4Int)
+5   Knowledge, Geography (1+4Int)
+5   Knowledge, History (1+4Int)
+5   Knowledge, Nature (1+4 Int)
+5   Knowledge, Nobility and royalty (1+4Int)
+5  Knowledge, Religion (1+4Int)
+5  Knowledge, The Planes (1+4Int)
+0  Profession (+0Wis)
+11 Spellcraft (7+4Int)

+2 Climb (+2Str) cc
+2 Hide (+2Dex) cc
+2 Listen (0+2race) cc
+2 Move Silently (+2Dex) cc
+2 Ride (+2Dex) cc
+6 Search (+4Int+2race) cc
+2 Spot (0+2race) cc
+2 Swim (+2Str) cc
+1/+3 Use Magic Device (1+0Cha+2syn scrolls only) cc
+2 Use Rope (+2Dex) cc

Feats
-Point Blank Shot (+1 to hit and damage within 30’)
-Scribe Scroll
-Brew Potion
-Collegiate Wizard
-Precise shot (can fire into melee without danger of hiting allies at no penalty)

Grey Elven Traits
-Ability Mods +2 Int. +2 Dex. -2 Con. -2 Str.
-Low-Light Vision
-Immunity to Magic Sleep Effects
-+2 Saves vs. Enchantment spells and effects
-Weapon Proficiency—Longsword, rapier, longbow, &  shortbow 
-+2 racial bonus on listen, spot and search
-Favored Class Wizard

Wizard (Conjurer) Abilities
-Proficient with Club, dagger, Light & Heavy Crossbows, and Quarterstaff
-+2 Spellcraft to learn spells of the Conjuration School
-Prepare one extra Conjuration per level
-Prohibited schools Illusion and Necromancy
-Bonus feats Scribe Scroll, Collegiate Wizard, Brew Potion


(the following 3 sections left blank until spell trading occurs)
Spells Prepared School  (4+1 conjuration, 3+1, 2+1)
0th- Spell1, Spell2 Spell 3, Spell 4, Spell 5 (S)
1st- Spell1, Spell2, Spell 3, Spell 4 (S) 
2nd-Spell1, Spell2, Spell 3 (S) if specialization spell


Spells Prepared Adventuring (4+1 conjuration, 3+1, 2+1)
0th- Spell1, Spell2 Spell 3, Spell 4, Spell 5 (S)
1st- Spell1, Spell2, Spell 3, Spell 4 (S) 
2nd-Spell1, Spell2, Spell 3 (S) 

Spells Prepared Alternate to be filled in as needed (4+1 conjuration, 3+1, 2+1)
0th- Spell1, Spell2 Spell 3, Spell 4, Spell 5 (S)
1st- Spell1, Spell2, Spell 3, Spell 4 (S) 
2nd-Spell1, Spell2, Spell 3 (S) 

Spellbook
0th- Acid Splash*, Resistance, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Daze, Dancing Lights, Flare, Light, Ray of Frost, Mage Hand, Mending, Message, Open/Close, Arcane Mark, Prestidigitation, Caltrops, Electric Jolt, Sonic Snap, Amanuensis, Launch Bolt, Launch Item, Repair Minor Damage, Stick
1st- Mount*, Identify, Summon Monster 1*, Unseen Servant*, Magic Missile, Burning Hands, Magic Weapon, Summon Component (CM)*, Arrow Mind (SC), Orb of Cold, Lesser (SC)
2nd-Summon Monster II*, Summon Swarm*, Acid Arrow*, Spider Climb

*Conjuration School spell

Explorers Outfit (see description)
Scholar’s Outfit 5 gp (Wizardly robes)

MW Mighty Longbow 200 gp*
-Quiver of 20 arrows 2 are alchemical silver and 2 are cold iron  6 gp
Longsword 15gp
4 Daggers, one is cold Iron on is alchemical silver  30 gp
Quarterstaff  
Straight Razor of fine Elvish steel, kept finely honed 2 gp
-razor strap

Spell component pouch—in the form of a belt 5 gp
3 sets of spell books 75 gp
-one on better paper kept locked up and protected by a slip cover
-one on a shelf in her room 
-one she carries to classes and makes notes in.
Black backpack stitched with arcane symbols 2 gp
Waterskin- water 1gp
2 belt pouches 1 gp
Scroll Case 1 gp
Flint & Steel 1gp
Trail Rations- 4 days 1 gp
Bedroll with winter blanket 6 sp 
Pens and Inks 25 gp
MW Bowmakers’ Tools 55 gp
Wooden Holy Symbol of Labelas Enoreth (gold painted setting sun) on a leather thong
3x Candle 3 cp
Scroll of Mount at 3rd level* 3 xp
Scroll of Summon Monster II at 3rd level* 6 xp
Scroll of Identify at Identify at 1st level 5 xp
2x Potion of Spider Climb* 16 xp
Potion of Magic Weapon Oil* 2 xp
2x Thunderstones* 20 gp
3x Alchemist’s Fire* 20 gp
6x Sunrod* 4 gp
3x Acid* 10 gp
6x Tindertwig 2 gp

*crafted by Tylara with craft skill, scribe scroll or brew potion 

Coins- 21 gp, 13 sp, 7 cp 
Pearl - 100gp 

Appearance/Personality: Tylara is a statuesque grey-elf maiden with long legs and a painfully thin figure. Her medium length straight hair is silver and her amber eyes seem to smolder, an effect enhanced by dark eye-makeup touched with copper. Her skin is almost translucently pale with just a hint an icy blue tint. Her cheek bones are high and her features chiseled with thin cruel lips of a dusky rose color and a pointed cleft chin. Her ears are long, sharply pointed and rake back on a line with her chin. Her fingers are long and thin and she wears her slightly pointed medium length nails lacquered a deep red. She wears knee high black boots with heels that add to her height making her well over 6' tall. Daggers are poised for easy drawing in both boot tops, and another is hidden at the small of her back. Silver hose the color of her hair topped by a short black suede leather skirt and a matching silver shirt with a red paisley over amber vest laced in front. When the weather requires it, she wears a long warm hooded cape of charcoal grey tweed. Starting with a circle around her middle fingers as otherwise fingerless gloves moving on over her hands, her wrists and most of her forearms are bracers black of leather overlaid with runes and arcane symbols in brightly polished copper. When leaving the school she carries a walnut quarterstaff carved in a swirl pattern with knobs on both ends. It is lightly stained to accent the wood grain pattern. A quiver holding arrows and a bow almost as long as she is tall hangs rising over one shoulder while the hilt of a long thin longsword rises over the other. A wide belt lined with pockets for spell components and clasped with a coppery buckle in a dragon motif circles her waist. She carries a black leather backpack over one shoulder adorned copper colored arcane symbols to classes. It holds her arcanabula as well as pens, inks, other supplies and snacks. Despite her thinness, Tylara is always munching on something, usually granola, dried fruit, nuts, berries, biscotti or carrot sticks. She frequently drinks tea from a delicate looking Elf-made china cup cunningly wrought to look like a flower blossom with a leaf motif saucer to match. She rarely eats meat. Tylara can be aloof in the manner of Elves, but she eventually warms up to people. She has formed a bond with some of her classmates and can be quite friendly with them when the mood strikes her. She is inclined toward moodiness and in a quite un-Elflike fashion tends at times to appear distracted by weighty thoughts. She is very strong willed and used to getting her way. A trait that doesn't always go over well with her professors. Tylara is not terribly religious, but she does venerate the Elf gods and wears the holy symbol of her mother’s patron. 

History/Background: Tylara was born in to a family of very successful Grey Elf wizards. Her father, an ancient grey elf Wizard named Peloradanna Tylarapelotheenia while her mother is the much younger Annabell, a priestess of Labelas Enoreth, Elf deity of lore and philosophy. Both her parents were very busy and Tylara was never very close them or to her older siblings from her father’s first wife. Her father was active in the Courts of the Elf King. Young Tylara spent much of her youth roaming palaces and grounds with other children of Elf nobility. She had good tutors and her mother was particularly sure to make the tutors attend to Tylara’s education. She learned a little about many topics, but she did inherit some of her father’s talent for magic. 

A few years ago as Tylara was nearing maturity, her father led a delegation to meet with a party from a rival nation to discuss peace and trade. The meet proved to be an ambush. Pelordanna was forced to call upon his most powerful and destructive spells to save himself and the other delegates. In the process he destroyed much of a small Elf border town and hundreds of acres of forest burned in a raging forest fire touched off by the spells. In the aftermath of this disaster Tylara’s family lost much of their prestige and is currently unpopular at Court. It was decided that Tylara would go far away to study magic. This was in part motivated by the fact that no Elf school of wizardry would offer her a place. The friends of her youth hold her in some distain for not attending a proper Elf school and for the stain on her family’s reputation. She gets infrequent letters from her family and one or two friends who haven’t completely abandoned her, but by and large her world is the Wizardly Academy where she currently studies. She has made few plans beyond school and it in danger of becoming a perpetual student if some opportunity doesn’t come along.


----------



## FreeXenon (Dec 19, 2007)

*Scotley*

That is 6 total, in any combination, or scrolls and potions. I asked the question and was answered earlier. 

I think Augment Summoning requires SF (Conjuration) as a prereq.

I am in the same boat with HP. two 1's for 2nd level, and a 2 for 3rd. 

She seems like a typical prodigal jock-college student - she has taken pretty much every class the school probably offered.  Interesting build.   

I am glad that you are focusing on Ranged Touch based spells. I am staying away from it. 
Very interesting build.


----------



## Scotley (Dec 19, 2007)

FreeXenon said:
			
		

> That is 6 total, in any combination, or scrolls and potions. I asked the question and was answered earlier.
> 
> I think Augment Summoning requires SF (Conjuration) as a prereq.
> 
> ...




Doh, I missed the prereq, thanks! I guess I'll go with precise shot instead. I had pictured her as being as close to a front line fighter as the party was likely to get, but after that hit point roll I had to rethink. She'll just summon the front line figthers and use ranged spells and arrows from the rear now. You are right about taking every class at the school bit. She had a good education as a child and now doesn't know what to do next with her life, so she just keeps taking classes. I'm putting in the history now.


----------



## FreeXenon (Dec 19, 2007)

Scotley said:
			
		

> Doh, I missed the prereq, thanks!



 Originally, I only took it because it is a prereq, but now I am embracing it and will be taking GSF (Conjuration) at 6th level assuming that I am selected and we get that far.


----------



## Scotley (Dec 19, 2007)

Tylara is complete and humbly submitted for DM approval.


----------



## Leif (Dec 19, 2007)

*Let's get this Party Started*

By my cipherin', we have eight wizards submitted: 4 humans, 2 dwarves, 1 gnome, 1 elf.  

As regards spell school specialization, we have 3 Generalists, 2 Conjurers, 1 Illusionist, 1 Transmuter, and 1 Abjurer.

All of the Generalists are Human.

Hmmm, who to cut, who to cut........

Ahhh, you're all accepted!

Links to new threads:

OOC Thread:  http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?p=3950081

Rogues Gallery Thread:  http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?p=3950107

IC Thread:  http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?p=3950156


----------



## FreeXenon (Dec 19, 2007)

Holy Crap! I did not expect that!   
Muahahahah!
Now I am going to have to work hard at not having my own crew kill me.   

Congrats Everyone!


----------



## FreeXenon (Dec 19, 2007)

*There can be on one...*

I think the other dwarf (Drowned Hero), dropped earlier in the thread.


----------



## FreeXenon (Dec 19, 2007)

*Nevermind....*

There is *Pandak* who I seem to forget. 
I have not been able to find a character sheet for him. I am pretty sure that I have seen one....


----------



## Scotley (Dec 19, 2007)

Yeah! Let the party begin! I'm glad we all made it in. I look forward to playing with you. Does this mean we can trade spells now?


----------



## FreeXenon (Dec 19, 2007)

Check the new threads and you shall be granted your answer...
This is going to be fun! =)


----------



## Ryfte (Dec 20, 2007)

*Heh... not me... *

But then again... I didn't make the last pass of changes or throw in gear... so I guess it's my own fault, lol.


----------



## Leif (Dec 20, 2007)

*2 dwarves*

Mowgli is also playing a dwarf, FreeXenon. 

But you already know that.... Pandak and everything.

OK,hopefully, this will be the last entry in this thread, since the IC and OOC threads are now  officially up and runnning.  See message 367 below!


----------



## Leif (Dec 20, 2007)

KerlanRayne said:
			
		

> I was planning on going into Ultimate Magus, but with the required three levels of Wizard it might not work how I want. If I take a fourth level of Wizard, then one level of Beguiler (PHBII), then one level of Ultimate Magus, can I take Practiced Spellcaster for Beguiler as my 6th level feat and have it apply before figuring the caster level increase from Ultimate Magus? If you say no, that's fine, I'll just go a different direction with the character.
> By the way, did you see my previous post HERE? I just want to make sure I haven't made a bad impression.
> KerlanRayne



No, Kerlan, that Practiced Spellcaster idea won't work.  But you're welcome to go ahead and submit a character even now that recruiting has sorta closed.  You did get in the door, and I kinda cut you off sooner than said I would.  Sorry about that.  Try to get a character up for me to review by Saturday night, at least 12/22/07.  The links for the game are in this thread at post #367.  Put your guy up here, first, but it'll pretty much be a formality, and then you are in!


----------



## Ryfte (Dec 20, 2007)

Leif, curiousity forces me to ask... why was Mikkanna cut?

Thanks 

~ Ryfte


----------



## Leif (Dec 20, 2007)

It was not my intention to cut anyone.  However, I had requested the re-posting of all characters, and when I made my selection, I went back and made a note of every character that was posted following my earlier request.  But, if you still want to play, there has been nothing of note happening so far except characters getting acquainted and some good-natured racial bickering.  Just post you character here again and we'll get 'er done!


----------



## Scott DeWar (Dec 21, 2007)

```
[b][u]Personal Information[/b][/u]

[B]Name:[/B]    Capizzio Del Collines, Archeologist
[B]Class:[/B]   Wizard (generalist) 3
[B]Race:[/B]    Human
[B]Size:[/B]    Medium
[B]Gender:[/B]  Male
[B]Algn:[/B]    Neutral Good
[B]Deity:[/B] 

[B]Str:[/B]  10 +0  [B]Level:[/B]  3 [B]XP:[/B] 3750
[B]Dex:[/B]  17 +3  [B]BAB:[/B]   +2 [B]HP:[/B]4+1,3+1 (d4 +1)
[B]Con:[/B]  13 +1  [B]Grap:[/B]  +1 [B]Dmg Red:[/B] -
[B]Int:[/B]  17 +3  [B]Speed:[/B] 30'    
[B]Wis:[/B]  16 +3  [B]Init:[/B]  +3 (dex: +3)        
[B]Cha:[/B]  14 +2
 
[b][u]Combat[/b][/u]

     [B]Base Dex Nat Misc Total[/B]
[B]Armor:[/B] 10  +3  +0  +0  =  [b]13[/b]
[B]Touch:[/B] 13  [B]Flatfooted:[/B] 10 [B] ACP:[/B]  0

       [B]Base  Mod Misc Total[/B]
[B]Fort:[/B]  + 1   +1   +0     [B]+2[/B]
[B]Ref:[/B]   +1    +3   +0     [B]+4[/B]
[B]Will:[/B]  +3    +3   +0     [B]+5[/B]

[B]Weapons:      Att   Dmg  Crit     Rng  type  [/b]
Crossbow, lite +4   1d8     18-20/X2     P
Club           +1   1d6+1     X2     10’     B
Dagger         +1   1d4+1     19-20/X2     10’     S/P
Dagger Thrown  +4   1d4     19-20/X2     S/P

Feats and Skills
[B]Languages:[/B] Common,

[B]Feats:[/B]
[u][I]Scribe scroll[/I]l[/u] (wizard class feature)
[u][I]Collegiate Mage[/I][/u] (replaces summon familiar, wizard class feature)
[u][I]Skill Focus[/I]: Knowledge, Arcana [/u] (human)
[u][I]Skill Focus[/I]: Spell Craft [/u] (cl 1)
[u][I]Skill Focus[/I]: Knowledge, History [/u] (cl 3)
[u][I]Brew potion[/I][/u] (wl 3 bonus feat)

[B]Skill Points:[/B] [u]{24, 6, 6 }[/u]  [B]Max Ranks:[/B] [u]lv+3 (6)[/u]

[B]Skills:      Ranks  Mod   Misc   Total[/B]
[u]Concentration[/u]       +6   +1  --   +7
[u]Knowledge:
  (Arcana)[/u]           +6   +3 +5   +14  
[u]Knowledge:
  (arch/engn)[/u]        +1   +3  --   +4  
[u]Knowledge:
  (Dungeoneering)[/u]    +3   +3  --   +6
[u]Knowledge:
  (Geography)[/u]        +3   +3  --   +6
[u]Knowledge:
  (History)[/u]         +3   +3  +3   +9  
[u]Knowledge:
  (Local)[/u]           +1   +3  --   +4
 [u]Knowledge:
  (Nature)[/u]          +1   +3  --   +4
[u]Knowledge:
  (Nobility/Royalty)[/u] +1   +3  --   +4
[u]Knowledge:
  (Religeon)[/u]         +1   +3  --   +4
[u]Knowledge:
  (The Planes)[/u]       +1   +3  --   +4
[u]Profession: 
 (Archeologist)[/u]     +2   +3  --   +5
[u]Spell Craft [/u]        +6   +3  +3  +12
[u]use magic device[/u]    +2     +2     +2     +6
[u]deciper script[/u]      +2    +3    --     +5
Appraise            --      +3   --   +3
Balance             --   +3   --   +3
Bluff               --   +2   --   +2
Climb              --   +0   --   +0

Skill modifiers:
Knowledge, Arcana: +2 feat: Collegiate Mage, +3 feat Skill Focus
Knowledge History +3 feat: Skill Focus
Spellcraft +3 feat: Skill Focus
use magic device : syn. from spell craft +2

Equipment
[B]Equipment:            Cost     Weight  person/mule  [/B]
Dagger X3             6.00     3.0      3.0/0.0
Crossbow bolts,
lite X20              2.0      2.0     1.0/1.0
Club                  --       3.0     3.0/0.0 
Backpack              2.0      2.0     2.0./0.0
Bedroll               0.1      5.0     0.0/5.0
Case, map/scroll      1.0      0.5     0.5/0.0
Crowbar               2.0      5.0     0.0/5.0
Waterskin             1.0      4.0     4.0/0.0
Flint/steel           1.0      --      0.0/0.0
Ink X2                8.0      --      0.0/0.0
Quill X2              0.2      --      0.0/0.0
Lanturn, Bullseye    12.0      3.0     3.0/0.0
Oil X2                0.2      2.0     1.0/1.0
Paper X40            16.0      --      0.0/0.0
Belt Pouch X2         2.0      1.0     1.0/0.0
Rations, Trail X7     3.5      7.0     3.0/4.0
Rope, Silk,  
50 feet              20.0      5.0     5.0/0.0
Sunrods X4            8.0      4.0     2.0/2.0
Spell Comp Pouch      5.0      2.0     2.0/0.0
Spellbook            15.0      3.0     3.0/0.0
Explorer's Outfit X2 10.0      8.0     0.0/8.0
Mule                  8.0       --     n/a
Pack Saddle           5.0     15.0     0.0/15.0
Arceologist's tools  50.0      8.0     0.0/8.0
  
Total Eqpt value:	177.8 gp	     
[B]Total Weight:[/B]    82.5 lb  [b]Carrying:[/b] 33.0 [b] Mule:[/b]  41.0        
[B]Money:[/B]  472.20 gp

              Lgt   Med  Hvy  Lift  Push
[b]Max Weight:[/b]  33    66   100   200   500

[B][U]Physical Description[/b][/u]
[B]Age:[/B] 17
[B]Height:[/B] 5'8"
[B]Weight:[/B] 176 lb
[B]Eyes:[/B] Black
[B]Hair:[/B] curly black, medium length
[B]Skin:[/B] olive (Mediterranean)

[u][b]Spell book:[/u][/b] [I](names in Italics are in spell compendium)[/I]
[b][u]Level 0 :[/u][/b]

[u]Conjuration[/u]
[i]Caltrops[/i]
Acid splash

[u]Evocation[/u]
Electric jolt
Light
[i]Sonic snap[/i]

[u]Illusion[/u]
[i]Silent portal[/i]

[u]Transmutation[/u]
[i]Amanuensis[/i]
[i]Launch bolt[/i] 
Mending 
Message
Open/close
[I]Repair minor damage[/i]
[i]Stick[/i]

[u]Abjuration[/u]
Resistance 

[u]Divination[/u]
[i]Detect poison[/i]
Detect magic

[u]Necromantic[/u]
Disrupt undead

[u]Universal[/u]
Prestidigitation

[b][u]level 1 :[/u][/b]

[u]Conjuration[/u]
[I]Corrosive Grasp[/I]
Mage Armor

[u]Evocation[/u]
Magic Missile

[u]Abjuration[/u]
Endure Elements
[I]Night Shield[/I]

[u]Divination[/u]
[I]Guided Shot[/I]
Identify
True Shot

[u]Transmutation[/u]
[I]Accelerated Movement[/I]
Animate Rope
[I]Expeditious Retreat, Swift[/I]
Feather Fall
[I]low light vision[/I]
[I]Mage Hand, Greater[/I]
Magic Weapon
[I]Slowburn[/I]

[b][u]level 2 :[/u][/b]

[u]conjuration[/u]
Melf’s Acid Arrow

[uEevocation[/u]
XXX
[u]Illusion[/u]
Mirror Image

[u]Transmutation[/u]
Bull’s Strength
Cat’s Grace
Knock

[u]Abjuration[/u]
Arcane Lock
Resist Energy

[u]Divination[/u]
XXX
[u]Necromantic[/u]
XXX
spell summery:
[b][u]level :   0   1   2   3   4   5   6   7   8   9[/u][/b]
[b]base:[/b]     4   2  1
[b][u]int mod:[/b]  0   1   1   1[/u]
[b]total:[/b]    4   3  2

spells memorized:
Cantrips:

Level one:

Level Two
```

*Appearance*



*Background* tentative
Hello. my name is Capizzio Del Collines,  son of the professor del Collines, historian and seeker of antiquities for the wizard’s academy. My mother has a teaching position in the arcane studies of the academy as well.. they know I am a bit of a wild sort at heart, but they still keep tabs on me. 

XP History
status: work in progress 

Completed adventures and experience log:



work in progress!!  
leif's wizard's acadamy: Capizzio's age (1d4+15=17) 
leif's wizard's acadamy: Capizzio's height (2d10+58=64) 
leif's wizard's acadamy: Capizzio's weight (2d4*6+120=156) 
leif's wizard's acadamy: Capizzio's hit points, level 2(re-roll) (1d4=3) 

Scott DeWar, drinker of Dewar’s scotch.


----------



## Leif (Dec 21, 2007)

Very good, Mr. DeWar.  Looks okay to me.  Here are the links:

Links to new threads:

OOC Thread: http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?p=3950081

Rogues Gallery Thread: http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?p=3950107

IC Thread: http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?p=3950156

Put your dude in the RG thread, and look over the IC thread.  Read carefully the first post, but you can kinda skim a lot of the subsequent stuff if you want, because a lot of it is.....well, you'll see. 

Now, if we can just get Ryfte to post Mikkanna again.....


----------



## KerlanRayne (Dec 21, 2007)

Here is what I have right now. I need to work on the feats, spells, and equipment. Do I have to make my potions and scrolls now, or can I wait until after whe share spells? 

[SBLOCK]*Kerlan Rayne* 
_Description: _ 
Gender: Male, Race: Human
Sizecategory: Medium, 5'10" tall, 140 lbs, 19 yrs old
Brown hair; Brown eyes; deeply tanned skin
Alignment: Neutral Good
Class: Wizard 3

Speaks Common, Sylvanoptera, Elven, and Draconic. 

*Statistics*
Str 12 (+1 Mod) = 12
Dex 17 (+3 Mod) = 17
Con 17 (+3 Mod) = 17
Int 17 (+3 Mod) = 17
Wis 14 (+2 Mod) = 14
Cha 13 (+1 Mod) = 13

Hit Points: 21 = 4 + 4 + 4 + (3*3 CON)
AC 13 (10 Base, +3 DEX) [+4 Mage Armor]
 • Touch 13 (10 Base, +3 DEX) 
 • Flat 10 (10 Base) [+4 Mage Armor]
 • Both 10 (10 Base)
Init +3 (+3 DEX)
BAB +1; Grap +2 (+1 STR, +1 BAB)
Speed: 30' (base 30')
Carrying Capacity: 43/86/130
Weight Carried: xxx lbs

*AC Modifiers:* 
+2 when Fighting Defensively (-4 to all attacks)
+2 vs Ranged when Kneeling (-2 vs Melee)
+4 vs Ranged when Prone (-4 vs Melee)

*Saves:*
Fort +4  (+1 base, +3 CON)
Refl +4 (+1 base, +3 DEX)
Will +5  (+3 base, +2 WIS)

*Attacks:*
+3 Melee, Masterwork Dagger, 1d4+1, 19-20/x2
 • To Hit: (+1 BAB, +1 STR, +1 Enhancement)
 • To Dmg: (+1 STR)
+4 Ranged, Heavy Crosbow, 1d10, 20/x3, 70'r
 • To Hit: (+1 BAB, +3 DEX)
+4 Ranged, Javelin, 1d6+21, 20/x2, 30'r
 • To Hit: (+1 BAB, +3 DEX)
 • To Dmg: (+1 STR)

*Combat Modifiers: Attack & Damage*
+? to Melee/Ranged (Condition)

*Skills:* (36 points Wiz)
+9 Concentration = (6 Ranks) (+3 CON)
+9 Spellcraft = (6 Ranks) (+3 INT)
+9 Knowledge (Arcana) = (6 Ranks) (+3 INT)
+4 Knowledge (The Planes) = (1 Ranks) (+3 INT)
+4 Knowledge (Religion) = (1 Ranks) (+3 INT)
+4 Knowledge (Nature) = (1 Ranks) (+3 INT)
+4 Knowledge (Dungeoneering) = (1 Ranks) (+3 INT)
+4 Knowledge (Engineering) = (1 Ranks) (+3 INT)
+4 Knowledge (Geography) = (1 Ranks) (+3 INT)
+4 Knowledge (History) = (1 Ranks) (+3 INT)
+4 Knowledge (Nobility) = (1 Ranks) (+3 INT)
+4 Craft (Alchemy) = (1 Rank) (+3 INT)
+4 Decipher Script = (1 Rank) (+3 INT)

+4 Escape Artist = (2cc Ranks) (+3 DEX)
+3 Tumble = (2cc Ranks) (+3 DEX)
+3 Balance = (0 Ranks) (+3 DEX)
+2 Listen = (0 Ranks, +2 WIS) 
+2 Spot = (0 Ranks, +2 WIS)
+3 Move Silently = (0 Ranks) (+3 DEX)
+3 Hide = (0 Ranks) (+3 DEX)
+1 Climb = (0 Ranks) (+1 STR)
+1 Jump = (0 Ranks) (+1 STR)

*Feats:*
Human - ?
Level 1 - Extend Spell
Wizard 1 - [Scribe Scroll, Collegiate Wizard]
Level 3 - Craft Wondrous Item
Wizard 3 - [Brew Potion]

*Human Racial Traits:*
 • Bonus Feat
 • Extra Skill Points

*Wizard Class Abilities:*
 • Proficient with proficient with the club, dagger, heavy crossbow, light crossbow, and quarterstaff.
 • Bonus Feats: Scribe Scroll, Collegiate Wizard, Brew Potion.
 • Cast Spells. 

*Spellbook:*
1st: 
2nd: 

*Equipment:* 
Traveler's outfit (Worn, 0 lbs)

*Weapons:* 
Dagger (2 gp)
Heavy Crossbow (100 gp)
20 bolts 3 gp

*Scrolls:*

*Potions:*

*Wands:*

*Other Possessions:*

Total Gold Used: *0 gp* out of *650 gp*
Total Gold Left: *650 gp*

*Appearance / Personality:*

Kerlan Rayne looks like a typical farmer's son. He wears plain, rugged clothes that are usually brown, like his deeply tanned skin. He is about average height and appears to be a naive young man, but he's not. He's friendly and helpful but generaly knows when to keep his mouth shut. He loves the exploration of magic, as long as it doesn't cross dangerous lines or puts people in harm's way. 

*Background:*

Kerlan Rayne was born to a long line of farmers. He grew up in a nice little village in a valley and his family generally did well enough to be comfortable there. When he was young, he became interested in magic. The little he was able to see in his life fasinated him. A Wizard named Savin taking an extended stay at their local inn noticed Kerlan and decided to let him browse through some of his old school books on the basics of magic. Kerlan took to it like a duck to water (as his mom used to say). He saw things he never imagined and quickly understood them. Savin saw the promise in him and became his mentor, returning every one in a while to encourage him on and eventually sponsor him at the closest College of Wizards. 

*Rolls:*
Statistics
HP for 2nd/3rd Level
HP reroll for 2nd Level
Blank Link
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Leif (Dec 21, 2007)

KerlanRayne,

Yes, make your potions/scrolls now.  If you want different potions/scrolls, you can try to trade the ones that you make for the ones that you want.  But I don't understand why you would take spells that you don't want???

Otherwise, looks good to me!!

Links to new threads:

OOC Thread: http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?p=3950081

Rogues Gallery Thread: http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?p=3950107

IC Thread: http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?p=3950156


----------



## KerlanRayne (Dec 21, 2007)

Leif said:
			
		

> KerlanRayne,
> 
> Yes, make your potions/scrolls now.  If you want different potions/scrolls, you can try to trade the ones that you make for the ones that you want.  But I don't understand why you would take spells that you don't want???
> 
> Otherwise, looks good to me!!



Oh I won't get spells I don't want, I just thought that we would all get more spells when we share them if I don't duplicate most of the spells other people have picked already. 

By the way, are you picky on things like rations and water? 

KerlanRayne


----------



## Leif (Dec 21, 2007)

KerlanRayne said:
			
		

> Oh I won't get spells I don't want, I just thought that we would all get more spells when we share them if I don't duplicate most of the spells other people have picked already.
> By the way, are you picky on things like rations and water?
> KerlanRayne



Yeah, good point about the spells!  

Rations?  Water?  When you're in a dungeon, I might be if you haven't made adequate preparations.  Or if you set off on a long cross-country trek with only a candy bar in your pocket, or something.  But while you're at the Academy, "rations" are available in the dining hall, just follow the crowd at chow time.


----------



## Leif (Dec 21, 2007)

KerlanRayne, just ask your fellow students in the OOC thread if they will trade spells with you.


----------



## KerlanRayne (Dec 21, 2007)

Would you allow me to take Able Learner from Races of Destiny? It's a human only feat that makes ranks in cross class skills only cost 1 skill point instead of two. The max ranks still apply.

KerlanRayne


----------



## Leif (Dec 21, 2007)

KerlanRayne said:
			
		

> Would you allow me to take Able Learner from Races of Destiny? It's a human only feat that makes ranks in cross class skills only cost 1 skill point instead of two. The max ranks still apply.
> 
> KerlanRayne



Nope, sorry.


----------



## Ryfte (Dec 21, 2007)

*Mikkanna Raschika*

Her gear was never completed... but I think that's all that was missing. Hmmm... nope, hadn't added the Collegiate Wizard stuff either...

[sblock=Mikkanna Raschika]Neutral Good, Female, Gnome
Focused Diviner 3
Experience: 3,750/6000
[sblock=Mechanics]
Attributes (rolls)
Str: 12/+1 (14-2race)
Dex: 16/+3 (16)
Con: 18/+4 (16+2race)
Int: 18/+4 (18)
Wis: 17/+3 (17)
Cha: 12/+1 (12)

HP: 3d4+12con = 20hp (HP base roll)
AC: 14 (+1size, +3dex), Touch 14, Flatfooted 11
Init: +3 (+3dex)
BaB/Grapple: +1/-3
speed: 20' (base 20', no armor, light load)
Saves: +5 Fort[1](+4con), +4 Refx[1](+3dex), +6 Will[3](+3wis)
Languages: Common, Gnomish, Elvish, Dwarvish, Halfling, Draconic
Combat Stats
Attack: BaB +1, Size +1, Str +1, Dex +3
Damage: Strength +0
Conditional: 

+3 melee, Quarterstaff (small), 1d4+1, 20/x2 (standard)
+5 ranged, Heavy Crossbow (small), 1d8, 20/x2, piercing, 130'ri (full)

[sblock=Skills/Feats]Skills - [Wizard 36pts.]
+04 Climb [0](+1str, +3familiarBonus)
+07 Concentration [4](+3con)
+05 Craft (sewing) [1](+4int)
+10 Decipher Script [6](+4int)
+09 Disable Device [3](+4int, +2MWTools)
+10 Knowledge (arcana) [6](+4int)
+05 Knowledge (architecture & engineering) [1](+4int)
+07 Listen [0](+3wis, +2familiarAlertness, +2racial)
+04 Profession (librarian) [1](+3wis)
+07 Search [3](+4int)
+09 Spellcraft [5](+4int)
+05 Spot [0](+3wis, +2familiarAlertness)

Feats
• Scribe Scroll (wizard 1 bonus feat)
• Alertness (when familiar is within 5' only - bonus feat)
• Spell Focus (divination) (lvl 1)
• Eschew Materials (lvl 3)
• Brew Potion (campaign bonus feat - lvl 3)
• Collegiate Wizard (campaign bonus feat - lvl 3)
[/sblock][sblock=Race/Class]
Gnome Traits
• +2 Constitution, -2 Strength.
• Small: As a Small creature, a gnome gains a +1 size bonus to Armor Class, a +1 size bonus on attack rolls, and a +4 size bonus on Hide checks, but he uses smaller weapons than humans use, and his lifting and carrying limits are three-quarters of those of a Medium character.
• Gnome base land speed is 20 feet.
• Low-Light Vision: A gnome can see twice as far as a human in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of poor illumination. He retains the ability to distinguish color and detail under these conditions.
• Weapon Familiarity: Gnomes may treat gnome hooked hammers as martial weapons rather than exotic weapons.
• +2 racial bonus on saving throws against illusions.
• Add +1 to the Difficulty Class for all saving throws against illusion spells cast by gnomes. This adjustment stacks with those from similar effects.
• +1 racial bonus on attack rolls against kobolds and goblinoids.
• +4 dodge bonus to Armor Class against monsters of the giant type. Any time a creature loses its Dexterity bonus (if any) to Armor Class, such as when it’s caught flat-footed, it loses its dodge bonus, too.
• +2 racial bonus on Listen checks.
• +2 racial bonus on Craft (alchemy) checks.
• Automatic Languages: Common and Gnome. Bonus Languages: Draconic, Dwarven, Elven, Giant, Goblin, and Orc. In addition, a gnome can speak with a burrowing mammal (a badger, fox, rabbit, or the like, see below). This ability is innate to gnomes. See the speak with animals spell description.
• Spell-Like Abilities: 1/day—speak with animals (burrowing mammal only, duration 1 minute). A gnome with a Charisma score of at least 10 also has the following spell-like abilities: 1/day—dancing lights, ghost sound, prestidigitation. Caster level 1st; save DC 10 + gnome’s Cha modifier + spell level.
• Favored Class: Bard. A multiclass gnome’s bard class does not count when determining whether he takes an experience point penalty.

Wizard (diviner) [lvl 3]
• 3d4 HD, BaB+1, Fort+0, Ref+0, Will+3
• Proficient with club, dagger, heavy crossbow, light crossbow, and quarterstaff.
• Skills (2 + Int modifier/lvl; x4 at 1st level): Concentration (Con), Craft (Int), Decipher Script (Int), Knowledge (all skills, taken individually) (Int), Profession (Wis), and Spellcraft (Int).
• Scribe Scroll (bonus feat)
• ACF: Focused Specialist (CM pg 34) - Choose an additional prohibited school and lose 1 spell slot from each level to gain 2 additional slots of each level for your chosen specialty school spells
• Prohibited: Illusion and Necromancy
• Summon Familiar
• Arcane Caster: Lvlslots per day)
•• 0th: (3+3[Divination]); ???, ???, ???, ???D, ??????D, ??????D
•• 1st: (1+3[Divination]+1[int]); ???, ??????Int,  ???D, ???D, ???D
•• 2nd: (0+3[Divination]+1[int]); ??????Int,  ???D, ???D, ???D
• Arcane Caster: Lvl:Known
•• 0th: (All) (Preferred: Amanuensis, Mend, Repair Minor Damage, Stick)
•• 1st: Instant Locksmith (div), Instant Search (div), Spontaneous Search (div), Targetting Ray (div), Mage Armor, Dispel Ward, Benign Transposition, Masters Touch (div), Arrow Mind (div)
•• 2nd: Chain of Eyes (div), See Invisibility (div)
[/sblock]
[/sblock]

[sblock=Personal Information]
Background
Mikkanna's father, the head librarian of the academy, loves his daughter dearly and has doted on her ever since she was born. Mikkanna was a quiet and observant toddler and was allowed into the library even as a babe. The library was more of a home than her actual home and she had the main aisles and highly researched areas memorized before she was six. She loved the sweeping arched ceilings of the library halls and even from an early age enjoyed reading the texts on construction and architecture. Spending a great deal of time in her studies and poring over old tomes taught her much about language and she learned how to read draconic before she was taught it's spoken form.

Fascinated with engineering as well as architecture she turned to strange device experimentation in her early teens. Spending a portion of her time playing with odd devices almost cost her a finger or three over the years. It did in fact cost a number of outfits over the years and on one occassion it destroyed a wall in a dissastrous force effect she'd been attaching to a device. The smithy has since refused to help her with the manufacture of her strange gizmos completely, likely a very good thing, and since then she has tended to experiment with less dangerous pursuits working on smaller devices.

Despite her focus on odd devices, math and structures her mother insisted she pick up some other useful skills to help out with. Mikkanna tried a few different trades and found, to her great surprise, that sewing and tailoring is quite enjoyable for her. She's not highly skilled at it but spending her spare time on it, what little she manages to find, is something she enjoys.

Mikkanna, fascinated with the sciences, has focused on learning and in particular has an interest in divination magics. With no interest in illusion or death at all she's chosen to avoid both and her parents, despite not understanding her decision to ignore her races' illusion oriented heritage, support her in her studies. Not a day goes by in which her mother doesn't at least mention it a few times, "Why a diviner of all things dear?" often being heard.

Personality
Mikkanna is fascinated with the "hard sciences" and has a special fondness for architecture and engineering, loves divination magic, and spends an inordinate amount of time searching through the library archives for the next "great" undiscovered text. She's shy around strangers but her curiousity more often than not wins out pushing her to speak up and involve herself with them anyways. She is fond of animals and children.

She is extremely organized always knows where everything is. Her spellbook is incredibly well organized and precise as are the diagrams and schematics she creates. Her favorite color is green and she loves to collect shoes! The only thing she enjoys more than shoes and playing with her familiar is books; everything about them. She is always looking for a new book to bring back to the library, an interesting story or legend often being scribed into a few pages almost immediately as well. She smiles easily if a little shyly and tends to blurt out what she thinks without really considering it's effects.

Description
Mikkanna is a petite gnome with unkempt auburn hair that falls to mid-back. As often as not it is unbound and even when it is it seemingly has a knack to escape and drape itself across at least one side of her face. Her button nose holds up a custom crafted pair of mechanical mithral spectacles with multiple stacking finely polished lenses which look quite strange. When not in use the lenses rotate to the sides out of the way and her brilliant green eyes can be seen clearly gazing at the world around her with an almost palpable inquisitive air about them.

Her narrow face is framed by her hair and her angular face ending in a slightly rounded chin is contrased by her forest green multi-pocketed embroidered tunic. The tunic fits her snugly and she usually wears it over a loose fitting white long sleeved brocade shirt. These shirts have cotton ties at elbow and wrist that her mother adds to keep the garment from flopping about when she's thumbing through a tome or sketching out a new device to pester the crafters with.[/sblock]
[sblock=Gear 220gp starting; 750xp expendable]
• <item> (<worn or carried>, <location>, <cost>gp/<weight> lbs.)
• Scholars Clothing (worn, --gp/-- lbs.)
• Spell Component Pouch (worn, waist, ??gp/?? lbs.)
• Engineering Glasses (worn, face, 20gp/-- lbs.)
• Metalshod Quarterstaff (small, carried, hands, ??/ ?? lbs.)
• Heavy Crossbow (small, back, ??gp/?? lbs.)
• Bolt Case w/ 20 bolts (back, ??gp/?? lbs.)

Total Carried Weight: ?? wt.
Carrying Capacity: ???/???/???

[sblock=s]
[/sblock][/sblock]

[sblock=Class Progression]Skills Advancement
[1][2][3][4][5][6][7][8][9] -- Class Level --
---------------------------------------------
[4][0][0][1][0][1][1][3][1] Concentration
[0][1][0][0][0][1][0][1][0] Craft (sewing)
[4][1][1][1][1][1][1][1][1] Decipher Script 
[2][0][1][0][1][0][0][0][0] Disable Device (cc)
[4][1][1][1][1][1][1][1][1] Knowledge (arcana)
[0][1][0][3][0][2][2][1][1] Knowledge (architecture & engineering)
[0][1][0][0][0][0][0][0][0] Profession (librarian)
[2][0][1][0][1][0][0][0][0] Search (cc)
[4][1][0][0][0][0][0][0][0] Spellcraft

Feats
1st - Scribe Scroll (bonus wizard feat)
1st - Spell Focus (divination)
3rd - Craft Wondrous Item
3rd - Brew Potion (bonus campaign feat)
4th - Skill Focus (spellcraft) (bonus master specialist feat lvl 1)
6th - Extend Spell
6th - Greater Spell Focus (divination) (bonus master specialist feat lvl 3)
9th - ???

Master Specialist [lvl 3; 4, 5, 6] [CMage pg 71]
• Requirements: Know (arcana) 5, Spellcraft 5, Spell Focus (school of specialization), 2nd level arcane, specialist wizard

Geometer [lvl 5; 7, 8, 9, 10, 21] [CArc pg 39]
• Requirements: Decipher Script 9, Disable Device 4, Know (arcana) 9, Search 4, Scribe Scroll, 3rd level arcane spells
• 1st: 1d4 HD, BaB+0, Fort +0, Ref +0, Will +2, _glyph of warding_ added to spellbook as a 3rd level arcane spell, Draw Spellglyph, +1 Wizard Caster level
• 2nd: 1d4 HD, BaB+1, Fort +0, Ref +0 Will +1, Book of Geometry, +1 Wizard Caster level
• 3rd: 1d4 HD, BaB+0, Fort +1, Ref +1, Will +0, Sigilsight, +1 Wizard Caster level
• 4th: 1d4 HD, BaB+1, Fort +1, Ref +1, Will +1, Pass Sigil, +1 Wizard Caster level
• 5th: 1d4 HD, BaB+0, Fort +1, Ref +1, Will +0, Powerful Spellglyph, _greater glyph of warding_, +1 Wizard Caster level
• Skills (2 + Int modifier/lvl; x4 at 1st level): Concentration (Con), Craft (Int), Decipher Script (Int), Disable Device (Int), Knowledge (all skills, taken individually) (Int), Profession (Wis), Search, and Spellcraft (Int).
• Spellglyph (Su): An arcane diagram that is scribed, typically on parchment as a normal scroll would be, which substitutes for a specific spell's verbal and material components. Preparing a spellglyph takes 

Loremaster  [lvl 10; 11-20] [DMG pg 191]
• Requirements: Know (any) 10, Know (any other) 10, Skill focus (know (any)), 3 metamagic or item creation feats, 7 divination spells with at least 1 3rd level
[/sblock]
[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (May 4, 2008)

*Re-Recruiting*

Posts 387 and before are from a previous incarnation of this thread that was very short-lived.  I'm hoping to redeem myself and make it work this time.  Starting level is now 4th, and the requirement is that the LAST level each character gained must be in the Wizard class.  Races allowable:  human, elf, half-elf, gnome, and halfling (and also see below for others).  At least to start, we'll be using the comercial module, *The Vault of Larin Karr*, which has been placed in my chosen setting, the continent of Termana from Sword & Sorcery's Scarred Lands gazeteer, specifically, Whirlestaffs Wizards Academy will be located  in the realm of Kasiavael (Elvish for "Skysight Realm").  The mainland of Termana is a pretty rough-and-tumble place, so, for safety's sake, the founders of Whirlestaffs obtained permission to locate the Academy in an elvish realm.  Kasiavael is located on an island off the northeast coast of Termana, which adds to the security of the locale.

In summary, then, I am looking for 2-4 more players.  Total character level at start is 4th, races: human, elf, hafl-elf, gnome, and halfling.  (Other races may be permitted on a case-by-case basis -- for example, we already have one Brownie in the party, so another Brownie probably won't be permitted).  Sources allowed:  PH, PH2, Spell Compendium, Complete Arcane, Complete Mage, Complete Champion, Complete Adventurer, Complete Divine, Comlpete Warrior, and DMG.  The last level that each character gained must have been in the Wizard class.  The three prior levels are at your discretion, subject to DM approval.  Standard starting funds and magic items for 4th level (see p. 199 of DMG).  AND, use the fixed hit point rule, p. 198 of DMG -- plus con, of course.  All characters start with the bonus feat of _Collegiate Wizard_, see Sidebar on p. 181 of Complete Arcane.  Likewise, the feat _Precocious Apprentice_ (in the same Sidebar) is permitted, but since starting level is 4th, the only benefit to be gained from that feat is an extra 2nd level spell slot.  If you think an extra second level spell slot is worth burning a feat to obtain, then, by all means, knock thyself out.

The game had been originally scheduled to start tonight, but since we still have some players who have not finished their characters, and the DM is not as prepared as I'd like to be, the start has now been pushed back one week.  If all goes well, then, we'll look to start  on Saturday, May 10th, 2008.


----------



## rossrebailey (May 7, 2008)

*Still room?*

Hi,

I'm a new PbP player, coming back to DnD after 30 years.  This sounds like an adventure I will like at a level I can handle.  If there is still room, I will create my character.  Can you tell me which posts I need in order to know the creation parameters?  I read your first few posts and the last one.  Thanks!

rreb


----------



## Leif (May 7, 2008)

rossrebailey said:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> I'm a new PbP player, coming back to DnD after 30 years.  This sounds like an adventure I will like at a level I can handle.  If there is still room, I will create my character.  Can you tell me which posts I need in order to know the creation parameters?  I read your first few posts and the last one.  Thanks!
> 
> rreb



Well, I just decided a few hours ago that we had enough.  But I hate to be a party-pooper for you, so tell me about your character, and we'll see.  No promises, though. 

Post #388 is the controlling one, it should tell you all that you need to know to come up with a character concept.  The first post in the thread was awhile back and I've changed a lot since then.


----------



## rossrebailey (May 7, 2008)

*New character*

Ok, how about a 3rd-level monk, 1st-level wizard.  My character is lawful good.  His strict physical and spiritual discipline has always been accompanied by intense curiosity and love of books.  More recently, he became enamored of the possibility of obtaining knowledge not only by research but by magical means, perhaps someday being able to discern the purposes of the celestials and infernals.  Finally, he left the monk's path to pursue divination.  Naturally, he expects that some of the knowledge he is after will get him into (and hopefully out of) tough scrapes, so he will not pass up an opportunity to master a combat spell.  Necromancy, however, is out of the question.  Some knowledge just shouldn't be had.


----------



## Leif (May 7, 2008)

Ok, your monk sounds good!  You're in, but you're the last.


----------



## renau1g (May 7, 2008)

Quick question. Is the SPell Compendium available? I didn't see it in post 388?


----------



## Leif (May 7, 2008)

renau1g said:
			
		

> Quick question. Is the SPell Compendium available? I didn't see it in post 388?



Yes it is.  It was left off the list by mistake.  It has now been added to the list of allowed sources, and the full list has now been copied into the first post of the RG, for easy future reference.


----------



## rossrebailey (May 7, 2008)

Leif said:
			
		

> Ok, your monk sounds good!  You're in, but your the last.



 Awesome!  I will post my character details asap.


----------



## renau1g (May 7, 2008)

I've got the crunch-y portion of the character done in the RG, I'll post the rest soon.


----------



## Leif (May 7, 2008)

*Recruiting Still Over*

Yeah, I saw your "crunchy" dude.  Why did you make him 9th level????


----------



## renau1g (May 7, 2008)

Whoops. Typo'd!


----------



## rossrebailey (May 8, 2008)

*Stats*

I'm not sure if I generated my stats in the way you wanted.  Here is a link to invisiblecastle Ability Stats 

I assigned the roll to my abilities as follows:

Str 14
Dex 15
Con 17
Int 17
Wis 13
Cha 10

Should I take a bump on one ability for fourth level?


----------



## Leif (May 8, 2008)

Ross, 

Look at the first post in the Rogues Gallery.  We're not rolling characters for this game, we're using the "point buy" system that is detailed in the DMG.  Details about this are in the first post of the Rogues Gallery.  And, yes, after you complete the point-buy, you WILL get the 4th level ability increase in addition.  I actually forgot that we were waiting for you, (sorry) so I've moved our start date up from Saturday to tomorrow.  Don't worry though, PbP games go very slow, so you should be fine, as long as you finish your character in a reasonable time.   And I'm trying to end this thread, so if you have more questions, please ask them in the Out-Of-Character (OOC) Thread for the game.

OK, I'm not sure if you are familiar with point-buy character creation.  It's explained in the DMG in the section about characters.

And here is a link to the Rogues Gallery:  http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=224704

The first post of the Rogues Gallery has links to the "Out-Of-Character" and "In-Character" threads.  OOC thread is where players ask questions and just talk to each other, and the IC thread is where the actual game happens.  Sorry if I'm telling you stuff that you already know, but you said you had just gotten back into the game, so I figured better safe than sorry.


----------



## Scotley (May 8, 2008)

Here is a handy dandy point buy calculator to make it easier to figure out how to spend your thirty-two points. Remember to add racial mods and level bonuses after you spend your points. Enjoy!

http://www.hackslash.net/?p=73


----------



## Leif (May 8, 2008)

AHEM! Ok, I'll try AGAIN to end this thread!  (Sheesh!)


----------

